# 4 Month Ayurveda Challenge!



## MissMusic (Feb 27, 2009)

Ayurveda Challenge #2!
Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.

*This Challenge Begins March 1 and ends June 30
The Last Day to Sign up for this challenge is March 15th
*
The Rules:
1. No Direct Heat
2. You must use at least two Auyrvedic oils
3. You must use at least two Auyrvedic powders
4. 2 Heat Passes (I'm feeling generous)

Any takers!

For those who want to join, but don't know where to start:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=183305
The previous challenge thread is here:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=310841
The current results thread is here:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=343331


*Challengers:*
theprincess098
Denise11
Elis829
joib
flowinlocks
LadyD2u
shae101s
sheba1
4mia
kyna323
JetBlackHair
2inspireU
Rosie8604
AVE_One
lusciousladie07
Itown
Platinum
Shay72
rben
Jaxhair
Eisani
crownofglory1985
tatambabyy
tay_luv
Ivy_Santolina
ChamelionChick
jaded_faerie
GirlTalk
Nice&Wavy
knightsqueen
LaBellaDon
Golden75
scarcity21
stepiphanie
phive34
Urban
FeelinIt
Ericka
Mz. Princess
pringe
Queen214
Aspire
BSL2009
alopeciagirl
janeemat
TonicaG
SparkleDoll


----------



## theprincess098 (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to join. It will be my first challenge whoooo hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 27, 2009)

I want in!


----------



## Elis829 (Feb 27, 2009)

count me in!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Count me out. I'm on my iPhone right now so I can't post pics.


----------



## joib (Feb 27, 2009)

I want in. This is just in time. I am going to Berkeley to pick up my products on Saturday


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in!!!


----------



## LadyD (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to join this one also!


----------



## shae101s (Feb 27, 2009)

ohh yeh...woot woot..me me.. ..


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, me! me!!   I'm so in!


----------



## 4mia (Feb 28, 2009)

count me in


----------



## joib (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, I just finished reading the other thread. Thank god I made dinner first or the family would have been starving. I made a list of products to get so I will only get what I need. Can't wait to start.


----------



## Faith (Feb 28, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2009)

Faith said:


> I'm in. I've been doing it so might as well try it officially.
> I managed to get 1" in 5 weeks so can't wait to see what I get from now until June.
> My starting pic will be the one currently in my siggy.


 

Wow that's some great progress!!! What were you doing?


----------



## luvn_life (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm in chica!!! But I have a question... I only use vatika oil. is that OK or do I have to add another oil. If it makes up for it I use shikakai, amla, and brahmi powders...


----------



## Faith (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey flowinlocks,

I decided to do the brahmi and amla powder mix with my orange pekoe tea and I apply that daily.  I strain the grit after I cook it a bit and it has really taken off.  I don't rinse it out..I use it like a scalp tonic.  Sometimes I mix in some cedarwood and rosemary.  I tried it with some coconut oil mixed in there as well but didn't like it.  It seems to work better with no oils.

I was also doing scalp masssages daily and 2 out of those 5 weeks I was taking sea kelp and brewers' yeast.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 28, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## 2inspireU (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to join.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll be watching this thread closely


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 28, 2009)

Count me in! I think I might try to do scalp massages with either Vatika or Amla on a daily basis and see if I get any growth from doing that. Yay!


----------



## AVE One (Feb 28, 2009)

Sign me up please .


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Feb 28, 2009)

i want to join.... if there is anyone in charlotte, nc that can tell me where i good indian shop is that would be great... also could anyone tell me a online i can get them for a good price? TIA


----------



## Ltown (Feb 28, 2009)

I like to join, I followed the last challenge learn some techniques and was successful.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay I want to join but I have some questions first.  I want to make sure what I use "qualifies" and I think I may want to add 1-2 powders and would like suggestions.

Currently:
prepoo 2x/wk with Vatika Frosting (don't do scalp massages but will add that to the reggie)
seal daily with Cocasta & Shikaki oil (could do scalp massages with this oil also)
poo with Amala & Shikaki poo at least 1x/monthly

So those count right? I wanted to add powders to my cowashes and dc (like flowinlocks--what do you use?) and wanted suggestions.  I'm relaxed and 8 wks post.  Plan to stretch to either 17 or 24 wks. Mixing the powders in is just as simple as stirring them in right?  How much do I use? Sorry so many questions but I'm not a halfway do it kinda a girl.  I prefer to be really informed and adapt as I need to  ! Also when you suggest powders can you explain the benefits also? TIA.


----------



## rben (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to join too.  I just started using the powders and oils about 2 weeks ago and my hair has improved already!


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 28, 2009)

kyna323 said:


> i'm in chica!!! But I have a question... I only use vatika oil. is that OK or do I have to add another oil. If it makes up for it I use shikakai, amla, and brahmi powders...



I'll let ya slide, but try to add one more oil overtime. Maybe amla, brahmi, shikakai oil or some combination?


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 28, 2009)

lusciousladie07 said:


> i want to join.... if there is anyone in charlotte, nc that can tell me where i good indian shop is that would be great... also could anyone tell me a online i can get them for a good price? TIA



I am all about:
fromnaturewithlove.com

They sell everything for a good price.  Sometimes they are out of Brahmi powder, make sure you do not buy the Brahmi Powder that is Gota Kula.  The Brahmi powder for hair is bacopa manoiera(or something like that).


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for joining the challenge ladies! Please let me know if I didn't add you to the list above.


----------



## Elis829 (Feb 28, 2009)

lusciousladie07 said:


> i want to join.... if there is anyone in charlotte, nc that can tell me where i good indian shop is that would be great... also could anyone tell me a online i can get them for a good price? TIA



Hi,

There are two indian groceries that I know of, one is in Pineville, the other is on South Blvd. (i am not sure of what part of Charlotte that is).  I will be going today, so I will get the exact addresses for you.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 28, 2009)

Sign me back up. I dropped out of the last one but realized I was still doing my ayurveda stuff anyway


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to sign up again too.  I haven't taken my after pic yet, I'm doing it tomorrow, but I'd did a pre strand test, and I think it might have been grazing mbl.  So imagine what 4 months will do.

And I want to work on my consistency and incorporate more tea rinses during this challenge.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 28, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Feb 28, 2009)

me too please

I'm currently using amla and vatika oils. For powders i am using Shikakai, Hesh Kapoor and Brahmi. I have been using them once a week as I was'nt so sure about them but with all the valuable info and tips that I have learned off of this site, I can step my game up a bit.
I plan to do the tea rinses 4 times a week.


starting pic as of 3.02.09


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I want to join but I have some questions first. I want to make sure what I use "qualifies" and I think I may want to add 1-2 powders and would like suggestions.
> 
> Currently:
> prepoo 2x/wk with Vatika Frosting (don't do scalp massages but will add that to the reggie)
> ...


 

(copy of a previous post)
I try to keep it as simple as possible, I cowash 2 to 5 times a week, depending on my mood , weather, schedule, etc. although I have been trying to commit to a least 4 days since joining the 3 month Ayurveda challenge. I usually do he powders in my cond. (Any cheapie of your choice) for my cowash. It helps to already have the powders premixed to save time and once again make it easier, I'm all about simplicity I have a canister with 1 part (box) Amla, 2 parts or boxes Bhrami, Bhringraj. This also takes the guess work out of measuring. I just add a teaspoon to my cond. Sometimes I add a few spoons to make more of a cond./paste. These powders give AMAZING moisture & strength. For this reason I tend to use them more than the others. However I do have a container with Shikakai, Neem, Amla, 1 part (box) each. I use this when I feel like I want my hair a bit cleaner. Shikakai strengthens the root wonderfully, but can be drying if misused, sometimes I add a spoon of it to my previously mentioned mixture. I do tea rinses whenever I feel like it , maybe three times a month, sometimes more. followed by my dc with the powders. The tea really does stop shedding it it's tracks. I do pastes mixed with water only when it's easy for me to rinse *REMEMBER* *SIMPLICITY*, so this is only when I'm no more than 4 wks. post. After that piont I mix with cond only. *MAKE* *SURE* you do the pastes on oiled hair. And *DONOT* manipulate the hair when they are in. I have homemade oils from these powders also, I use them for daily scalp massages & overall maintenance. I do believe the pastes mixed with water are more potent, but doing the powders in your cond. can help tremendously without the risk of overdrying, plus rinsing is easier when you have a lot of ng. especially for beginners!!! My daily style is a bun 
Ayurveda is only difficult as you make it HTH 
__________________

ETA : I have also included Fenugreek, Horsetail, & Nettle to my list of herbs, soon to add Hibiscus.


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to join but can I use this with a sew in? I've read so much on this but am still like HUH from teas to paste from it turning hair colors like red I don't know which one to get!!!


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to join in on the fun. I currently only have alma and neem powders and vatika oil. but,  i will add another  oil and powder. This will be my FIRST challenge. Ive been lurking since May... I bought my membership as a gift to myself ! so here I go! I'm still learning how to navigate. So, How do I get my name on the list. 

*lusciousladie07 *there is an Indian Grocier in Pineville, Im bad on directions but, is not far from the Carolina Place mall. Their selection is small but they have a few oils and powders to start you off and they are very cheap!


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Feb 28, 2009)

I forgot to post what Im going to do.
Ive been pree-pooing once a week with vatika and whenever my hair needs some shine. I Tea rinse at least once a week somtimes more with a mixture of Alma and Neem. Sometimes i add coconut milk to the mix and use it as a paste. (more moisture). I just started using Mega-tek, mixed with LOTS of aloe Vera gel. I put it on my scalp daily and rinse it out. NO heat at all...detangle once every two weeks. I plan on getting braids in the next two weeks. That means NO, paste only tea rinses.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2009)

Flowinlocks--Thank you so much! That is so helpful.  It needs to be simple for me because if its too much I will definitely fall off.  Well because I am 8 wks post and plan to stretch for even longer I will go with adding powders to my co washes and dc for now.  I like the premixing in a canister also.  Here is the toughest part---deciding what powders to purchase! 

OP--I'm in!

ETA:  I see I'm already in.  I hope I can fit it in my siggy. I also re-read your post Flowinlocks and I guess I could try the tea rinsing also but I got scared the last time I tried it with regular tea.  It was drying to my hair. I'm not sure I was using it appropriately so I will try again with the ayurveda teas.


----------



## Faith (Feb 28, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^If you're going to send money, you might as well get it offline: fromnaturewithlove.com sells it.  I mention then because I have bought from them and consider them a reliable seller.


----------



## Faith (Feb 28, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in! I've been using ayurvedic powders/oils for the past 3 weeks!


----------



## joib (Feb 28, 2009)

I am back from Berkeley with a grocery bag full of supplies.
My powders are Neem, Amla, Aritha,Brahmi, and Shikakai.My oils are Amla, Shikakai, Almond, and coconut. I bought two kinds of Henna powder. OK, NOW WHAT? I am going to do my research tonight until I get a regimen.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2009)

joib said:


> I am back from Berkeley with a grocery bag full of supplies.
> My powders are Neem, Amla, Aritha,Brahmi, and Shikakai.My oils are Amla, Shikakai, Almond, and coconut. I bought two kinds of Henna powder. OK, NOW WHAT? I am going to do my research tonight until I get a regimen.


 
Shoot I got so sidetracked on this board I forgot that's what I need to do--buy powders. Off to order!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Feb 28, 2009)

:woohoo2:  please sign me up!!


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Ladies..  I will be heading off to pineville tomorrow to stock up. I also checked out that fromnaturewithlove.com site. If i don't find it at the store.. i will definately order from the site... Any suggestions on what to buy for someone transitioning with hair on the dry side?


----------



## 4mia (Mar 1, 2009)

ladies I wanted to share, i just ordered from http://www.ruchita.mybisi.com/
I am a product junkie so I can honestly say this seller has the best customer service. 
Everything I need is there, plus samples. She was out of maka but sent me an email when she had some more, like 3 days later. Now thats customer servilce!!
Plus there is a discount code in the discount section on this board.



now can anyone tell me how to make a paste that dont clog my shower??


----------



## 4mia (Mar 1, 2009)

also I think one of those electric tea kettles from walgreens for 5.oo would be perfect for teas or walgreens have the small coffee pot for 9.99


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in.  I just finished the Feb-Mar No Buy Challenge and I still have A-vedic powders I need to use up.  I believe 4 months should cover it.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2009)

4mia said:


> ladies I wanted to share, i just ordered from http://www.ruchita.mybisi.com/
> I am a product junkie so I can honestly say this seller has the best customer service.
> Everything I need is there, plus samples. She was out of maka but sent me an email when she had some more, like 3 days later. Now thats customer servilce!!
> Plus there is a discount code in the discount section on this board.


 
That's good to know because I just ordered from there yesterday.  She was out of the maka again. I just wrote in the notes section to e-mail me when she has it.  Does anyone know of any indian stores in the dmv? TIA!


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 1, 2009)

here's a site that is an indian food store locator:
http://www.indianfoodsguide.com/indian-food-guide/indian-grocery-stores/united-states/

I was able to find the one that I go to there.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^OMG there are 10 in Arlington! Thanks so much! There are all over the place here too bc I saw some in Annandale, Alexandria, etc.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to join as well, I love ayurveda.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd like to partake in this challenge. I've been interested in this for a while, since my hairveda products are almost done...I'll try this. Still going to be using the strillnilah mask from hairveda for my deep conditioners...the vatika frosting as a pre-poo oil...

Now need to figure out 1 more oil to get (im thinking amla)

and 2 powders to use for a basic wash


----------



## GirlTalk (Mar 1, 2009)

I want to join this challenge!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 1, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurveda Challenge #2!
> Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.
> 
> *This Challenge Begins March 1 and ends June 30*
> ...


 
Ok....sign me up!  2 heat passes...I can hang with that


----------



## knightsqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to join.
Thanks


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Alright Ladies, the challenge has begun.  Please post a regimen and a starting pic, thx!  Happy Growing!*


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 2, 2009)

Starting pic in Avatar

Products:
Shampoo: Organic Root Stimulator Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Deep Conditioner: Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Conditioner
Leave-In: Coconut Oil
Moisturizer: Hairveda Whipped Cream
Powders: Amla, Aritha, Brahmi, Henna, Hibiscus, Shikakai
Oils: Ylang Ylang Essential, Rosemary Essential, Coconut, Vatika, Amla
Other: Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum, Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Serum, Lottabody Setting Lotion

Routine:
1. Pre-poo, Ayurvedic Tea, Deep Condition, Leave-In and Style every seven days
2. Befor styling apply Essential Oil mix to scalp and wet hair
3.  Moisturize nightly
4. Next Relaxer July 1


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds great, McrzyGr!

Hey, what kind of styles do you do for 7 days, if you don't mind my asking?  I've been wondering if I could do an updo with my natural hair and leave it in the same style for 3-4 days at a time.  If you got some "do"s that last 7 I'd love to see.  I'm sure those would work just fine!


----------



## Faith (Mar 2, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 2, 2009)

I already posted my reggie, my siggy is my starting pic.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2009)

My starting pic is my avatar. I'm not putting my entire routine but only that is related to ayurveda. I just ordered my powders on Sunday but this is my plan:

Prepoo with Vatika Frosting
Scalp massages with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil
Alternate Tea Rinses (Shikakai, Amla, and Neem) with Amala & Shikakai Poo 1x/month
Co wash (with varying condishes) 1x/wk with powders (Brahmi, Amla, and Bhringraj) added 
DC 3x/wk with powders (Brahmi, Amla, and Bhringraj) added 
Do a protein tx 1x/month with Methi Sativa Recovery System
Seal with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil
Style is a bun all day, everyday but every now and then I will wear my hair out. That is basically me letting my hair air dry 2 hours in a scarf & bun,then slapping on a headband and taking out my 80% dry hair out of the bun. It looks like a braidout.

Will probably add Hibiscus to the co-washes & dc's.


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 2, 2009)

i wanna join, i have alot of ayurveda collecting dust over hurrrrrrrrrrrrr...lol..just check out the fotki


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is what I have:  

Co Wash: VO5 strawberry cream
Deep conditioner: ORS
Leave in: Cantu, Rusk and giovanni
Mosturizer: shea butter, coconut, with essential oils
Powder: Amla, Aritha, Brahmi, Shikakai, Need
Oil: Amla, Shikakai, Neem, Jasmine, Coconut
Essential oils: Peppermint, Rosemary, Lavendar, Cedarwood, Tea Tree, Grapefruit

My weekly rountine:
Prepoo: Ayurveda products
Co wash: VO5 strawberry cream
Ayurveda with conditioner or paste
Leave i 
Mosturizer
daily spray: rose water, peppermint and leave in
Air dry in pony

I'll post starting pic later this week.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2009)

What do ya'll think about the ayurveda poo bars? I like options. Yeah, right another way of saying pj.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What do ya'll think about the ayurveda poo bars? I like options. Yeah, right another way of saying pj.


 
thats funny, i was just looking at castille soap base on camden gray and was wondering if i could add my avy powders to it or either the melt and pour soap. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm it may be gritty from the powders but when it solidfies wouldnt that be a bar of powders?


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 2, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Sounds great, McrzyGr!
> 
> Hey, what kind of styles do you do for 7 days, if you don't mind my asking?  I've been wondering if I could do an updo with my natural hair and leave it in the same style for 3-4 days at a time.  If you got some "do"s that last 7 I'd love to see.  I'm sure those would work just fine!




I take my hair down everyday regardless of the style, but I do buns, braid-outs, braids, whatever I do lasts for days.  Check out my blog and look at the last two months styles (there's an index down the right side with a styles label).  I documented each bun i did this month and in the January portion I have pics of the braidout I did, the braids that are shown are how I maintain the braid-out through the week.  I hope this makes sense, if not let me know.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm definitely in! I started incorperating the powders amla, shikakai, and brahmi in my reggie. I also seal w/ amla gold, vatika oil or frosting, as well as the shikakai cocasta oil.


----------



## shae101s (Mar 3, 2009)

*Products:*
Shampoo: my conditioner blend of amla, shikakai and brahmi powders added to my honey and almond conditioner
Deep Conditioner: Honey and Almond Conditioner mixed with olive oil, coconut oil, honey, amla.
Leave-In: Water mix (glycerin, castor oil, elucence mb)
Moisturizer: Shea Butter or Hairveda Whipped Cream
Powders used: Amla, Brahmi,  Shikakai
Oils: Coconut, Vatika frosting, Amla, olive oil
Other: L'Oreal Heat Serum, 

*Routine:*
1. Pre-poo overnight using the amla and coconut oils.
2. Without rinsing oils, I apply my conditioner mix and let sit for 5 to 10 mins
3. Rinse thoroughly with lukewarm water
4. Apply my DC (be it protein or moisture), and let sit for 30 mins if protein, 45 for moisture..Rinse with cold water
5. Apply shea butter and or the whipped cream
6. Seal with vatika frosting
7. Style
8. I moisturize the ends daily/nightly with the spritz and then seal with the vatika, also mist my scalp about every 3 days.

I will post my starting pic on either Saturday night or Sunday night when I have one to show.


----------



## phive34 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm in micros so i'll do a tea and my oils


----------



## Urban (Mar 4, 2009)

ooo can i still join???


----------



## joib (Mar 4, 2009)

My Products:
Deep Conditioner-Assuie Moist, Brahmi, Shikakai, and Amla Powder
Leave in -NTM 
Moisturizer- World's of Curl ( currently looking for another product)

I plan to prepoo the night before using Almond and Amla oil. I will massage my hair with Shikakai oil. The next day I will cowash using my Assie Moist Conditioner with a mixture of equal amounts of Brahmi, Shikakai, and Amla Powder. I plan to seal with either almond, coconut, or Evoo oil. I will use World's of Curl until I find something new, any ideas? I will adjust my Ayurvedic regi as I get to know what my hair likes.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 4, 2009)

Urban said:


> ooo can i still join???



Yep, certainly.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2009)

Forgot to report what I did.  No powders yet.  I prepooed with Vatika Frosting for  2hours.  Did a 5 minute scalp massage.  It feels weird to me so I gotta work up to 10 minutes.  Got under the dryer for 1 hr.  Since I have to get used to leaving the oil in as opposed to rinsing it out I co-washed with the oil still in, dc, used leave in,moisturized, and sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil.

I'ved talked this yt girl at work into going to the Indian store with me.  For some reason I don't wanna go by myself. She is interested in what I do with my hair because she has seen it change before her eyes.  I know she air dries and rarely flat irons now. She was a daily flat ironer.  She is BSL.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 4, 2009)

Oil pre-poo w/Neelibhringadi. cowashed w/Aussie Moist& Suave Milk & Honey mixed w/Shikakai, Amla, Brahmi. DC'd w/Jessicurl WDT. Moisturized and detangled w/DDTA, used Afroveda Shea-Amla Whipped Butter to moisturize, sealed w/Vatika.


----------



## FeelinIt (Mar 4, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurveda Challenge #2!
> Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.
> 
> *This Challenge Begins March 1 and ends June 30
> ...




Ohhh ohh ohh sign me up.


----------



## FeelinIt (Mar 4, 2009)

I will post my reggie and pic tomorrow....


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks MCrzyGr for adding me.  I really am bad with the camera so I'll use my siggy for now. Here comes my list of products and something I did today:

Condishes: Aussie Moist 3 min deep, Kenra MC, AOHSR, ORS Rep - for DC  
For Cowashing out powders: EO Condish, TJ Nourish, Vitaminshoppe Jojoba condish (all 3 contain natural ingreds/no cones)
Powders: Brahmi, Shikaikai, alma, hisbiscus, fenugreek, henna
Oils:Vatika, alma, Sweet Almond, Coconut oil, Cocasta -to name a few that are in heavy rotation
Leave-ins:NTM silk touch, abba nourishing, whipped cream, joico detangler.

Will either use a tea (froze a bunch to have on hand) made w/ alma & shikaikai powder or make paste with any combo of powders 2x per week.  Will pre-oil overnight or for 1/2 depending on time

Ok so last night I mixed up some hibiscus, fenugreek, brahmi w/ aloe vera juice, coconut milk, warm water-made a paste, sat in fridge overnight.  After work oiled scalp with coconut oil left on for about 30mins, applied paste for about 20mins, rinsed with condish 3x, used aussie moist 3 min deeep for 7mins. sprayed joico detangler, hairveda whipped cream, did lazy girl roll set. After all said and done my hair is so soft and moisturized. feels amazing. my powder mix was truely a moisture treat for my dry hair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 5, 2009)

Will either use a tea (froze a bunch to have on hand) made w/ alma & shikaikai powder or make paste with any combo of powders 2x per week. 



Freeze tea???!!!! Don't give me any ideas, what do you store it in??


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 5, 2009)

Freeze tea???!!!! Don't give me any ideas, what do you store it in??[/quote]

I am sure I got the idea from another member. But its great. I made "faux" tea bags using coffee filters and tied it off with a long piece of string. (I'll get to the point in a sec) dropped the "bag" in a jar, poured boiling water and let it steep over night.  Removed "bag" and froze in glass jar (that I have used in the freezer before) but the teas seem to expand a lot and the jar cracked! So definately freeze in plastic. I use the disposable tupperware (glad, zip-loc).  So I just take it out, let it defrost overnight, if not completely thawed, will put container in some hot water, pour tea in spray bottle and go to work. No mess and you really do not need as much tea as you would with pouring it straight from a container. Also with the tea bags I made 2 batches (about 4 cups of tea) and then made a paste with the rest. No need to strain the teas, and great way to stretch the powders.


----------



## joib (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished prepooing my hair with Amla oil. Tonight I am going to cowash with V05 Herbal Escapes-Sun Kissed Raspberry ( Smells soooo good),Amla, Shikakai, and Brahmi powders. Deep condition with Aussie Moist, leave-in using Motions, moisturize and seal. will update later.


----------



## GirlTalk (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Challengers! I am using:
*Powders: * Kalpi Tone, Kapoor Kachli, Methi, Bringraj, Hibiscus, Shikakai, Fenurgeek, Indigo
*Oils: *Vatika, Amla, Castor
*Essential Oils: *Rosemary, Tea Tree

I luv ayurveda, so I jumped on this challenge! Hubby is not feeling the no heat factor, but my hair is luving it! Keep on pushing on ladies!


----------



## Ericka (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be joining this challenge. I should be getting my oils and powders either friday or saturday. If not by then, then I should receive them by the beginning of next week. 

I hope to see some amazing results.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey girls.. im finally getting my stuff tomorrow.. can anyone give me quick run down of what some of the oils/powders do or are best for?  Im new at this so I need to know what to pick up for certain cleansing, conditioning. TIA!!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 5, 2009)

Tonight I am oiling my hair with my Bhringraj oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Forgot to report what I did. No powders yet. I prepooed with Vatika Frosting for 2hours. Did a 5 minute scalp massage. It feels weird to me so I gotta work up to 10 minutes. Got under the dryer for 1 hr. Since I have to get used to leaving the oil in as opposed to rinsing it out I co-washed with the oil still in, dc, used leave in,moisturized, and sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil


Did above onTuesday. 

Started with dry hair. Today I prepooed with Vatika for 2 hours and a plastic cap. Then dc'd with yogurt, wheat protein, & Cocasta & Shikakai Oil 4 hours with plastic cap. Washed out, followed with honey & acv rinse, leave in, moisturizer & sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil


----------



## joib (Mar 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did above onTuesday.
> 
> Started with dry hair. Today I prepooed with Vatika for 2 hours and a plastic cap. Then dc'd with yogurt, wheat protein, & Cocasta & Shikakai Oil 4 hours with plastic cap. Washed out, followed with honey & acv rinse, leave in, moisturizer & sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil


 
How did your hair end up? Was it soft?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^Yes very soft.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 6, 2009)

Please add me!! I've been wanting to start using ayurveda products for a while. not sure what oils and powders I want to use , but I'll start as soon as possible


----------



## Eisani (Mar 6, 2009)

Just oiled my scalp last night w/Vatika. Moisturized w/Afroveda shea-amla whippted butter then sealed w/Vatika.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Dcing right now with Joico K PAK, Suave, mixed with Shikakai, Bhrami, Alma, Horsetail & Nettle. I will finish up with a Fenugreek, Bhringraj tea rinse.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay so on my luch break I bought some Amla oil. So Amla oil and Cocasta & Shikakai Oil will be my oils. I already have hibiscus powder at home and I want to purchase some bhringraj, kalpi tone, and Shikakai powder. I cant wait to get started!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2009)

Still in my braids for now. Maybe taking these out within the next few days because my scalp is sore and I'm having a few headaches. While in braids, I'll be using various oils: Alma Gold, Brahmi, and/or my homemade oil. Out of braids, I plan to use my powder cowashes and henna to control my NG. (I'm 14 weeks into my 6 month stretch).

My favorite powders are: Brahmi and Maka. Will be trying Hibiscus and Kalpi Tone soon.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry It's taken so long for me to post my pics and reggie. I'll use my reveal pics from last challenge and I'll continue to do the same reggie.





A daily moisture leave in mix of ayurvedic tea (maki, henna, amla, brahmi), Prepoos with amla oil, 1 to 2 washes per week with Dr. Bronner's shikakai soap, seal with a mixture of vatika and castor oil.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Mar 6, 2009)

oh yeah i  didnt post my reggie. here it is: (weekly)
prepoo with amla oil over night
wash using Shikakai, Brahmi, and Kapoor Kalchi (sp) powder
co wash the grit using Tressemme con 
dc with queen helene dc for 30 mins
apply leave in
rolller set


ETA: Starting pic in siggy!


----------



## joib (Mar 7, 2009)

Today I did my paste. It was not as messy as I thought it would be. My hair came out so soft. I just new when it dried completely it would feel course. To my surprise my new growth was very soft and hardly any shedding. I LOVE AYURVEDIC! I can stretch without the worry of losing lots of hair. Maybe it was just me but the paste smelled really good.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

My powders are on the way! Hopefully they will be here by Tuesday.  My hair days are Tues, Thurs, and Sat. Two were backordered but should be on the way next week. I'm excited.  I need to go to Sally's to get yet another applicator bottle.  I've been there on two separate occasions buying applicator bottles.   I think I will pick up 3-4 and be done with it.  Gotta get some tea bags from FNWL too.  

I prepooed overnight with Vatika and at some point I need to get off my behind and wash & dc before the day is up.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll post my starting pic Mar 31st.

Here's my current regimen.  I plan on tweaking it by adding more A-vedic products to it:
3x's per week scritch my scalp with my MT mix containing Brahmi/Amla oil and BringaRaj oil.
2x's per week Co-wash with an A-vedic powder conditioner mix: 1Tbs of powder to 1/4 cup of condish. (Shikakai-1 part, Amla-2 parts, and Aritha-4 parts)
1x per week after 5-min Joico K-pak reconstructor treatment, moisture DC containing Rhassoul
Final rinse after every co-wash/clarifying/DC treatment with ACV water mixture.

About every 6-8 weeks I do a full Henna/Indigo treatment on my DC day which includes Kalpi Tone.  I get better gray coverage when I use Kalpi Tone.  Eventually, when I run out of Indigo, I will only use the Kalpi Tone with the Henna. Bi-weekly or when I remember I treat my hairline to a Hendigo mixture in order to keep the gray covered.  I got away from it when I joined the MT challenge because I wanted to track my hair growth by how much my gray hair grew.  I didn't notice a change in my growth rate (0.5"/month) so now I'll be keeping it covered.

I want to incorporate more BringaRaj, Brahmi, and Hisbiscus into my regimens and I plan on purchasing Methi seeds and leaf to try.  I also want to make/try an A-vedic leave-in moisturizing spray to use daily.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm late also.

OK, here is mine routine.

A weekly paste of 2 parts Amla, 2 parts Maka, 1 part Shikakai, 1 part Brahmi. Pre oil with Amla, Vatika or Coconut oil.

I will also be adding a monthly Henna/Amla/Indigo as soon as I figure out how to get a dark brown mix.

Daily mist of homemade moisture mix, then Cantu Shea butter Leave-in, then seal with my Butter mix or Unpetroleum.

I will also be bunning daily and I will begin using MT again. Not sure why I stopped but I have a ton of it so I will use it up.

OT: Ivy if it's ok I would like to PM you about covering gray with Henna.

Here is my starting pic.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 8, 2009)

Prepoo'd with amla/bhringraj mix yesterday. Ayur cowash, sealed moisturizer w/Vatika oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Dcing right now with Cholesterol, Suave, Amla, Shikakai,Neem,Bhrami and a little oil.


----------



## pringe (Mar 8, 2009)

ok....taking a deep breath....I am ...IN for this challenge! I'm scared, really i am because there's so many different directions on how to participate and steep teas and or pastes but i'm at my wit's end with my hair and need to try this. 

I'm going to get my supplies from the Nadina store downtown Bklyn this week and start this upcoming weekend. oh boy! Any tips or suggestions for newbies to Ayurvedic?


----------



## Faith (Mar 8, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 9, 2009)

I might add pictures to the 3 month thread after all! I just did a DC with the powders (shikakai, amla, neem), amla oil, vatika oil, Giovanni's, cholesterol, honey, and Chi Keratin Mist.

My hair looks great again. I was bummed this week because my hair hasn't looked the same since I cut it. Well, that DC brought it back. It looks awesome again. I could do large twists again. I am very pleased. I still LOVE ayurveda.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 9, 2009)

Once again I am oiling my scalp with Bhringraj oil and putting castor/vatika oil on my edges and ends


----------



## joib (Mar 9, 2009)

How many times per week should I do a paste ?


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 9, 2009)

Well last week I washed with regular shampoo and conditioner, just because I was coming out of the previous ayurvedic challenge, and nono, I will not be doing that again.  My hair was not nearly as soft.  One question I have for you guys who've been doing this for a while, what do you do to get a deep moisturizing condition?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2009)

joib said:


> How many times per week should I do a paste ?


 

When I mix with water, usually once a week. Most of the time I mix with cond. only & do twice a week


----------



## joib (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks flowinlocks,  I use condish so I will do it twice a week. Sometimes I can over do a good thing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2009)

Dee Raven said:


> Well last week I washed with regular shampoo and conditioner, just because I was coming out of the previous ayurvedic challenge, and nono, I will not be doing that again. My hair was not nearly as soft. One question I have for you guys who've been doing this for a while, what do you do to get a deep moisturizing condition?


 

When I want a deep moisturizing treatment I usually mix Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla, 2 or more of my fav. deep conds. And a little oil of my choice. I make a nice creamy (batter) & apply it to wet hair. Put on a plastic cap for few hours and go about my merry way. My hair feels sooooo soft, strong & moist when I'm done. I don't usually add the Shikakai or Neem to this mixture as they tend to be more drying. I don't use Aritha at all I have heard some of the members rave about moisture from Hibiscus powder. I will def. be picking some of this up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2009)

joib said:


> Thanks flowinlocks, I use condish so I will do it twice a week. Sometimes I can over do a good thing.


    You're welcome, your hair is beautiful I'm hoping Ayurveda will get me there some day.........


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2009)

On Sunday I prepoo with Amla/shikaki oil, shampoo with AO rose, condition with Amla/shikaki/brahmi with Suave coconut, DC, leave in with salerm 21. Ladies, sometime my Ayurveda mix with conditioner gets watery and clumps do anyone have this problem?


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 9, 2009)

I somehow managed to miss this new thread, lol!

Sooo, I'm in this challenge and I kinda-sorta use ayurveda but only tentatively to this point. I still don't really have a regimen, even with regular non-ayurvedic stuff, so I'll just add some ayurveda to my hair cares as I go...

I co-wash and DC at lest 2-3x/wk. I usually pre-poo with either vatika oil or my homemade ayurveda oil with various random powders, coconut oil and castor oil. When this oil is finished, I'll make another and keep note of what I add and amounts...

I will incorporate brahmi, amla and bringraj tea to my co-washes and DCs. Will also tentatively give shikakai and neem a try for a clarifying wash, see how that works. I'll leave aritha for facials as I hear it's drying and I know it'll be drying for me. I just know, so I'll leave it be!

To DC, I will try out bringraj, brahmi, fenugreek and hibiscus tea with maybe a little of my DC of choice for the day. I need to work this out still...

I also tea rinse with fenugreek leaves (or powder if I'm up to straining), peppermint, sage, rosemary, nettle, horsetail etc - usually very random - I shall take note of this too....

I also use rosewater, aloe vera and glycerine in my leave in spray and often seal with shea butter and castor oil, though I also use various other butters and oils depending on mood.

Phew! No wonder I don't have a regimen, lol - too much wonderful stuff to try out!

Oh, I also henna every 100 days or so, as I only use a comb then, and Lord knows, there's no way to remove those twigs without combing! I'll only use pastes when I henna - all other times I'll use teas.

May I thank the OP for this challenge and all of you lovely ladies! I'm learning so much from you all, and a special thanks to Flowinlocks who's been super patient with me and answered my questions so clearly!

Happy ayurvedic hair growing all!!!

My starting pic will be posted end of the month if that's okay please?


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 9, 2009)

Yesterday I:


pre-pooed with Vatika oil for awhile
rinsed and applied my Ayurvedic tea for 30 minutes
washed it out with Suave Humectant
applied ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 15 minutes with heat
washed out and rollerset.

All of this added up to a wonderful rollerset! Pics on my blog.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 9, 2009)

pringe said:


> ok....taking a deep breath....I am ...IN for this challenge! I'm scared, really i am because there's so many different directions on how to participate and steep teas and or pastes but i'm at my wit's end with my hair and need to try this.
> 
> I'm going to get my supplies from the Nadina store downtown Bklyn this week and start this upcoming weekend. oh boy! Any tips or suggestions for newbies to Ayurvedic?



As she already said, use one powder and one oil at a time so that you can gauge the full effect of each powder on your hair before mixing.  Also, always oil your hair before using any powders in any way shape or form.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 9, 2009)

I've attached my starting pics. Here's my reggie:

Do a paste or tea with Amla, Shik, and Brahmi 1x/wk
Add Amla and Brahmi to DC, I currently use Alter Ego and Sitrinillah but I will change that soon b/c I'm not a fan anymore
I moisturize 2x/day w/ QB Burdock Root and Olive &Amla cream
Seal W/ Amla Gold, Vatika Oil or frosting
Pre-Poo 2x/month with above oil, or shikakai cocasta
Henna every 4-6 wks


----------



## Faith (Mar 10, 2009)

MCrzyGr, I know you only give 2 heat passes but I'm not able to adhere to that.  My hair in it's natural state = me cutting off tangled ends/single strand knots.  I'll be flatironing weekly.  Can I still stay in this challenge??


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ No I'm sorry.  Only because I would have to give an exception for all of the naturals and that's not fair to the relaxed heads who would love to use heat as well.  But still keep us updated with your products and how Ayurveda helps your hair.  Sorry.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Mar 10, 2009)

ltown said:


> On Sunday I prepoo with Amla/shikaki oil, shampoo with AO rose, condition with Amla/shikaki/brahmi with Suave coconut, DC, leave in with salerm 21. Ladies, sometime my Ayurveda mix with conditioner gets watery and clumps do anyone have this problem?


 

Hi, I made a thread on how to get your pastes smooth..without the grit...

Here are the pics:

http://public.fotki.com/TheHairChallenge/aryuveda/picture136.html


----------



## Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Deleted...out of this challenge


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 11, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> OT: Ivy if it's ok I would like to PM you about covering gray with Henna.



No problem - PM away.

Here is a web-site that has henna mixes.  HTH.
www.hennaforhair.com mixes


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 11, 2009)

just oiled with amla light....

this is all new to me, but i went out and bought

oils: amla light, brahmi
powder: amla

I guess I need one more powder for this challenge.....hibiscus? i need another moisturizing powder to tea rinse with.

this seems like such a (loooong) process to me...but...I'm looking forward to fab results.  I love love love love my hairveda products.....so i will be incorporating these oils and powders with hairveda.


----------



## Queen314 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. 

I have a problem......

I don't know what a lot of the terms mean. (i.e. 3b,4a, APL, etc)

Someone...Please help me out!

Happy Growing!!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2009)

Cutiepie, thanks for the link. How are you storing it because that is where I have the problem with clumping.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Queen314 said:


> I would like to join this challenge.
> 
> I have a problem......
> 
> ...


 


WELCOME!!
To answer your immediate question 3b and 4a are hair types..APL is armpit length

Here are some links that will help out...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=50291 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774

HTH (hope this helps)


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Mar 11, 2009)

ltown said:


> Cutiepie, thanks for the link. How are you storing it because that is where I have the problem with clumping.


 
Well I personally never make more than 2-3 applications...so I put my excess in a glass tupperware bowl in the fridge...

When I get ready to use it...I steam it...in the glass tupperware bowl...

I hope I can explain this..because I'm not the best at directions...

First I boil a pot of water on the stove...

As the water boils...I place a metal colander (spaghetti strainer -see pic)







on top of the pot...

Since the bottom of the colander is the same size or larger than the pot..it just sits up there...and as the water boils...the steam travels through the holes in the colander...and I place my glass tupperware bowl in the colander...this steams paste (and makes it warm).
As it steams...I take my mini-whisk and stir it...

But usually it doesn't require a lot of work...because I whisk it thoroughly..when I first make it..

HTH

P.S. Use caution when removing...as it will be HOT!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> I love love love love my hairveda products.....so i will be incorporating these oils and powders with hairveda.


 
Another Hairveda lover!! I own the entire product line with the exception of the green tea butter.

Ladies I have a question.  I hear a lot about specific ayurvedic herbs (bhramhi, henna, aritha, shikakai, fengugreek, bhringraj (sp?), neem, amla, vatika) but is there a comprehensive list out there somewhere? TIA.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2009)

Cutiepie, thanks for the suggestion. I'll reduce my application and make enough for one week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

I oiled my scalp & hair last night with Bhrami oil, then today I oiled again with my homemade concoction, then followed up with a paste of Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, & Shikakai. I used mostly water and little cond. this time because I wanted a stronger treatment of the herbs. I will rinse with Suave Humectant, then dc with ORS & TJ nourish spa.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Well I personally never make more than 2-3 applications...so I put my excess in a glass tupperware bowl in the fridge...
> 
> When I get ready to use it...I steam it...in the glass tupperware bowl...
> 
> ...


 

ITA, I found out when I make up a whole batch, it tends to swell up & clump & get watery after a few days no matter how smooth it starts out, I usually mix enough for 1 to 2 applications. Any left over I save in the fridge. If it's too thick I just loosen it with a little more cond., but I will have to try this method I imagine the warm paste feeling


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Another Hairveda lover!! I own the entire product line with the exception of the green tea butter.
> 
> Ladies I have a question. I hear a lot about specific ayurvedic herbs (bhramhi, henna, aritha, shikakai, fengugreek, bhringraj (sp?), neem, amla, vatika)* but is there a comprehensive list out there somewhere? TIA.*


 

This is the best I could find so far, It's a post from the member who started the Ayurvedic recipe thread HTH.​ 


HOMEADE AYURVEDIC RECIPES

PART 3:




Song of India Herbal Shampoo comes in both liquid and powdered forms. Contains oils and herbal extracts. The powdered form supposedly contains no preservatives, but I couldn't get ingredient lists for either product. 

Shikakai Shampoo Bar: this appears to made of shikakai and saponified oils. It contains no animal products and doesn't list any SLS. 

Hesh Ayumix Shikakai, Neem, and Amla Shampoo Bar is a product for those looking for convenience and Indian herbs. See Keenkitty's review linked below.

Ayurvedic Shampoo Bar Neem Plus5 80g Auromere is described by its manufacturer thusly: "This unique Ayurvedic formula in a handy bar includes Neem, the premier herb for skin and scalp, plus 5 other potent herbal extracts: Reetha, Shikakai, Henna, Amla and Methi, all prized for their natural cleansing, nourishing and rejuvenating effect on the hair and scalp. Recommended for all types of hair: (Vata-Pitta-Kapha body types).

Ingredients: Coconut oil, Palmyra oil, Castor oil, Alkali,Wax, Cocoamidopropyl Betaine (from Coconut oil), Cocoamidopropyl Amino Oxide (from Coconut oil), Sandalwood fragrance, Soya Lecithin, Neem, Reetha (Indian Filbert/Soapnut), Shikakai (Acacia cancinna), Henna, Amla (Indian Gooseberry), Methi (Fenugreek).

Neem oil is commonly used in India for dandruff control and against lice. This site sells an organic variety

Meera Herbal Hair Wash Powder: Ingredients listed (courtesy of naj): shikakai, aritha, tulsi, hibiscus,vetiver, green gram,and fenugreek.

New Meera Gold Powder Ingredients listed (courtesy of LittleFlower): Phaseolus mungo - (black gram, green gram, or mung bean), hibiscus, shikakai, tulsi, usilai, vaagai, sirisa, vetiver,fenugreek (methi) 

Both of the Meera products are herbs packaged in jars or sachets for traditional Indian hair washing. Both are shikakai based. Reports are that it lathers though, and that may mean that other ingredients are in the powder than are listed. This is reported an issue with some Indian commercial products. Both may contain fragrance oils. See for more information and for ordering.

Meera Herbal Oil contains a variety of beneficial herbs in a base of coconut and mineral oils. The herbs continue steeping in the oil through an innovative cylinder in the bottle.


Ingredients
compiled by mira-chan and Shell

Albizia amara- usilai, vaagai, sirisa
For dandruff.

Amla (Emblica officinalis)
The herb is an astringent, helps dye uptake, a conditioner and is mildly acidic (high in Vitamin C). 

Aritha/Reetha soapnut (Sapindus trifoliatus)
Cleansing, can leave hair a bit stiff. Aritha - can be used whole, fresh or dried, boiled then let stand of a night, as a shampoo on their own. It can also be used as a gentle fabric detergent. Some recommend it for use with shikakai and amla.

Brahmi Gatu Kola (Bacopa monnieri)
Used for skin diseases. When used as a paste promotes growth and is anti dandruff. Similar to the oil.

Bringraj (Eclipta alba)
Aids in hair growth. Used for prevention of premature balding, and helps with sun damaged and color treated hair. Bringraj herb and oil have similar properties. 

Hibiscus (Rosa sinensis)
Mild cleansing agent, promotes hair growth, softens and conditions. Hibiscus - possibility of it staining light porous hair a slight red.

Jatamansi--Spikenard (Nardostachys jatamansi)
An essential oil usually mixed with sesame oil. It helps in growth and darkening of hair, prevents hair loss and premature graying. It is good for dry hair and scalp. It is used as a nerve sedative by massaging it into the scalp.

Kapoor Kachii
used for fragrance.

Methi fenugreek (Trigonella foenum graecum)
Very conditioning, can be used as a gelling agent in mixes for the slime factor. Gives shine to hair. Also good for dandruff and hair loss.

Neem (Azadirachta indica)
Anti fungal, anti bacterial herb. Can have an unpleasant smell if infused in oil. The herb itself has a neutral smell. It works in killing of and protection against lice, fungal caused dandruff, and any infection caused skin conditions. Helps treat eczema. Natural insecticide and fungicide.

Orange Peel (Citrus aurantium)
A mild astringent used for skin. Makes hair soft, manageable, shiny, and supple.

Phaseolus Mungo -- black gram, green gram, mung bean
Cooling agent.

Rose Powder (Rosa alba)
Cooling, soothing, and cures skin irritations. Fragrant.

Sandalwood--red (Pterocarpus santalinus)
Cooling and soothing herb. do not confuse with yellow sandalwood, which is prized for its lovely scent.

Sandalwood--yellow
Purifying and soothing. Good for normal to oily hair in a hair mix (not a lot, has a simialr consistence to clay cleaners). Good as a face mask

Shikakai/Sheekakai (Acacia concinna)
Cleansing agent. Can be drying. Use with oils or a conditioning herb.

Triphala/Trifala
triphala - mix of Amla, Bibhitaki (Terminalia bellirica), and Haritaki (Terminalia chebula) - promotes hair growth

Tulsi--holy basil (Ocimum sanctum) 
Treats ringworm and other skin diseases, protects skin from environmental damage

Vetiver (Vetivera zizanioides) 
A cooling herb, anti-inflammatory and antipyretic


Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


"How do I get rid of the bits of herbs in my hair?"

There are a few standard methods to remove excess herb debris that is left after rinsing:
1) Strain the herbs so there isn't much left to remove
2) Use lots of conditioner
3) Soak hair in a bucket, filled sink or mermaid soak in a bath tub
4) After hair dries, brush out or shake out the excess herb bits. You can hold your ends and shake your hair to get out the bits. It works pretty well.

"Will Indian herbs darken my hair?"

In general, most people do not experience darkening when using Indian herbs. Factors that can increase the possibility of herbs darkening include leaving on the herbs for a long period of time and cooking herbs for extended amounts of time before application. People with light-colored hair are more likely to notice a color change, so strand testing is advised. You many find that oiling makes your hair darker, or redder. Oiling may also increase drying time.

"Where can I buy Indian herbs?"

Indian groceries are typically the least expensive place to buy Indian herbs, although the age of the stock widely varies from store to store. You can locate the Indian grocery closest to you by checking phone listings under ethnic groceries. Bulk herb and organic/natural food groceries sometimes carry herbs like hibiscus and fenugreek in their tea sections. Indian herbs are also available via the Internet.

"How much oil should I apply to my hair before washing with Indian herbs?"

It is usually helpful to start off with small amounts of oil and work toward an optimal amount. A light oiling can consist of a thumbnail-sized amount or less of coconut oil or 1/2 tsp. or less of a liquid oil. Giving the oil time to soak in before washing can help ensure a thorough removal by the herbs.

"Can I rotate Indian herbs with other methods?"

Yes, of course you can. If you like, you can use Indian herbs as your only method, along with other products, or just as an occasional deep treatment.

Certain herbs and oils in Indian culture are given the "absolute power" status: Oils: Coconut oil, mustard oil, castor oil, Amla oil,Neem oil and Sesame oil.
Herbs: Amla, Hibiscus, Tulsi, Neem, Bhringaraj, Brahmi, Fenugreek.

I just want to *stress* on three, over and above what you have mentioned:

Castor oil: Not very popular due to its massive stickiness and viscosity outside India (because I have seen only Indians (in India) being comfortable with having their hair as oil slicks. They just bun their massively oily hair, put some flower strands in it and are as happy as can be), but it is a very powerful carrier oil. Said to promote hair growth, fight dryness and dandruff and prevent greying.

Neem: Truly a tree to be revered. I cannot profess enough about the goodness of this tree. It is a medicinal oil and helps fight hair loss, dandruff, premature greying and a little goes a long way.

Hibiscus: Again, a plant that is high on my list and most Indians list. I want to worship this plant! The leaves can be crushed/blended with a li'l hot water and applied as a hair mask to condition. The flowers too. Dried flowers, leaves can also be used and also powders are available. The least Indians do is put the leaves, flowers in their "buckets" of water which they use to bathe with , and believe that even that helps!

Again - I just thought that the above 3 deserved a bit more stress - is all. Doesn't mean I want to take away from the "king" of oils - coconut (in Indian parlance) or amla, Bhringaraj etc.

One word of caution (may be an old wives tale): Sandalwood is used sparingly because it is believed to cause "lightness" of strands. Just like Cassia(right?). If you are going for darkening you may want to read up more on this.
In India Sandalwood is used as a face-mask to lighten skin too! It is mostly used in hair to perfume it - much like Kapoor Kachhli.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do I have to wait 7 days to relax my hair even if I'm using the moisturizing powders (amla, etc...) even though they are not drying to the hair? If so, why?

Please someone answer, because I'm relaxing on the 20th. TIA!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Do I have to wait 7 days to relax my hair even if I'm using the moisturizing powders (amla, etc...) even though they are not drying to the hair? If so, why?
> 
> Please someone answer, because I'm relaxing on the 20th. TIA!


 

I responded in the Candy C thread.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I responded in the Candy C thread.



Thank you flowinlocks! I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 11, 2009)

Please sign me up.  I would like to try the powders and this will keep me committed.  However, my powders are not here yet.  If they don't come by the 16th, am I out?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 12, 2009)

Posted this elsewhere already. It's what i did yesterday.....

I pre-treated with homemade ayurveda oil (coconut and castor with a mixture of 5-6 powders) and MT for 3-4 hours as I went about my day. Rinsed well with warm water then washed with ayurvedic tea and rhassoul clay - this mix really clarified and left my hair feeling so clean and yet not at all stripped! I made my tea with a tsp each of amla, shikakai and brahmi in a cup of warm water, left for a few hours, (I believe 20 mins would be sufficient but I didn't need it till later) strained and mixed rhassoul clay with the tea. It was kinda runny so used a jug and to pour this on my hair, catching it in a bowl and repeating the process till my hair was all covered. I also used it to clease my face neck etc - my whole head basically. Let it sit for 7-10 minutes as I gently massaged my scalp and patted my hair. Rinsed thoroughly, till water run clear (couldn't get over how clean my hair felt, yet soft!!!), then I applied my beloved AO HSR and saturated every single strand of hair on my head. Covered in plastic and a warm towel and a showercap, let sit and marinate for 3-4 hours then rinsed off, finished with a herbal tea (rosemary, sage, mint, fennel, nettle) and ACV rinse (been reading about porosity control), moisturised and sealed. Hair today feels strong yet moisturised, thank God. I was scared I might have overdone the protein and teas but it feels good. I wish it was loose so I could feel it better but I'm happy with it for now. So, no protein for 2 weeks other than MT on the roots.

My plan till my next protein treatment is to co-wash and DC 2-3x/wk. I will add teas to my condish for co-washing, see how that goes. Finally I feel like I'm getting a regimen sorted out but it'll be a while yet as I'd love to incorporate all the good stuff I have to the regimen (if I ever get one down). 

HHG ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks flowinlocks! You are always so helpful. Okay here is what I've been doing (powders are still not here but I saw that they left the facility yesterday):

Tues: prepooed with vatika frosting for 2 hours, got under the dryer for 1 hour, did rinse with Hairveda's Amala Rinse, then cowashed with Nutine Garlic condish, dc'd with Alter Ego Garlic condish 1hr with heat and 1 hour with out, detangled in the shower with Hairveda's hydrosoft spritz, did acv/honey rinse, then used Giovanni leave in, moisturized with whipped cream, and sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai oil, airdried in a bun

Thursday: prepooed with vatika frosting overnight, 1 hour under the dryer (I'm there now as I type), rinse with Amala rinse, cowash with Hairveda's Moist PRO, protein tx with Komazacare Hair Strengthener, dc with Sitrinillah 1hr with heat and 1hr without heat, detangle in the shower with hydrosoft spritz, acv/honey rinse, then use Giovanni leave in, moisturize with whipped cream, and seal with Cocasta & Shikakai oil, airdry in a bun

Not much ayurveda but when the powders get here I will be using them 3x/wk by adding them to my cowashes and dcs. Not sure how often I will do tea rinses, maybe two times a month. I will be making tea rinses by making tea bags with the powders and the bags I got from FNWL (they are on there way also according to tracking they should be delivered today). Pastes--depending on when I relax I may be able to do 1 paste session. I'm currently 10 weeks post.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Please sign me up.  I would like to try the powders and this will keep me committed.  However, my powders are not here yet.  If they don't come by the 16th, am I out?
> 
> Thanks!!



You're in!


----------



## BSL2009 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you please sign me up? This will be my first challenge


----------



## Eisani (Mar 13, 2009)

Haven't been checkin in much, but I've been prepooing overnight w/one or two of my oils and cowashing w/the amla/brahmi or shik/amla.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in I have nothing to loose all Ayurvedic hair user's hair look healthy. I just found another Indian store andbought more powders. I'm making a rinse now. 

My first past will actually be used today, then I will either buy a wig or get a sew-in by next week. My goal is APL 2009 and I don't plan to miss it!!!


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 13, 2009)

Also the challenge ends right before my birthday on June 24th so that can be my big reveal


----------



## janeemat (Mar 13, 2009)

I can do this one.  I just began using Ayurveda last month and love it.  No direct heat is not a problem for me.


----------



## TonicaG (Mar 13, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> Ayurveda Challenge #2!
> Join this great bandwagon, you will NOT regret it! The benefits are endless.
> 
> *This Challenge Begins March 1 and ends June 30
> ...




Hand raised... please sign a sistah up!  

Thanks!
TonicaG


----------



## Jadore_tay (Mar 13, 2009)

checking in. I pre pooed over night with amla oil, made a paste using brahmi and hibiscus then co washed with vo5 moisture milks DCed. air drying in braids. 

I have 1 question to those who make pastes: How long are you leaving on the paste before washing it off?


----------



## joib (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting ready to do my prepoo.


----------



## pringe (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok just got my powders today, decided that I'm going the tea method for now. Bought Shikakai and Amla to start off with and Vatika Oil. Pre pooing as I write so hopefully we shall see tom how this goes! I hope well!! Will keep u [email protected]


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2009)

My tea bags are here.  I got some very cute containers to hold my powder mixes.  My powders are at the post office.  I hope I can get them by Tuesday so I can start incorporating the powders into my routine.  The post office has been pissing me off lately so that's why I say I hope I get them by Tuesday.  I don't even want to get started on that.


----------



## pringe (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok so i pre pooed overnight on dry hair with coconut oil, I KILLED my hair in oil lol. Then this morning i did 1 teaspoon of shikakai powder, 2 teaspoons of amla, 1 cup hot water, 1 cup cold water. Rinsed my hair and let that sit on for about 5 minutes. Then I washed with lukewarm water for about 6 minutes.  Then i did a co wash & detangled. my hair already felt soft & i had so less shed hair!!! WOw 

Right now doing my moisturizing conditioner with Nexxus Humectress. My hair and scalp feel really good. 

I plan to moisturize after with Whipped Clouds & Shea butter moisturizer and then seal with castor oil & oil my scalp with vatika oil.  

i'm gonna do this 1ce a week i think. I think i found my regimen. Lets see! I'llkeep u guys posted. I wrote all of this because I had to look at so many different posts to figure out how to do the tea so i figured i'll just give a step by step for anyone else who may be interested in tryingit out! sorry but i hth!


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 14, 2009)

OK So yesterday I added alma and Brahmi powders to my tea rinse, use a shikakai bar to wash. Well let me just say I did't like the shakaki bar I had to condition twice to get the film off of my hair. So I'll just use the powders in the rinse and infuse them into my oils from now on...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 14, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> checking in. I pre pooed over night with amla oil, made a paste using brahmi and hibiscus then co washed with vo5 moisture milks DCed. air drying in braids.
> 
> I have 1 question to those who make pastes: How long are you leaving on the paste before washing it off?



I usually leave the paste on for about 45 mins. Each box has a different recommendation of how long to leave it on. I may do just a brahmi paste today so I will only leave for the recmd 20 mins.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2009)

I prepoo last night with amla/shikaki, co wash with ayurveda, dc with affirm recon, tea rinse with amla/brahmi/shakaki, use rusk leave in. The tea rinse was very drying so I don't think I'll do that again. I moist with shea/coconut and vatika frost.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 14, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> OK So yesterday I added alma and Brahmi powders to my tea rinse, use a shikakai bar to wash. Well let me just say I did't like the shakaki bar I had to condition twice to get the film off of my hair. So I'll just use the powders in the rinse and infuse them into my oils from now on...


 ______________________________________________________________

*Not in the challenge but I had the same experience with the shikaki bar. I threw it away!!!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> I prepoo last night with *amla*/*shikaki*, co wash with *ayurveda*, dc with affirm recon, tea rinse with amla/brahmi/shakaki, use rusk leave in. *The tea rinse was very drying* so I don't think I'll do that again. I moist with shea/coconut and vatika frost.


 


Did you use these as oils to prepoo??,what powders did you cowash with??, how much powder did you use in your tea?


----------



## SparkleDoll (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to join.  This will be my first time using this method.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't even know if I'm in this challenge but here is what I did.  Last night I pre-poo and massaged with amla and shikakai oil.  Kept a plastic cap on all night and most of the day.  I mix 3 tbls amla powder and 1 tbls shikakai powder, 3 capfuls of amla oil, 1 capful vatika coconut oil, and added some hot water to make a paste.  Applied it to my hair and then put a plastic cap on for about 20 min.  I then rinsed and followed with my conditioners using like poo.  I'm now under the dryer doing my deep cond with Aveda Damage Remedy cond.  My hair is so soft and tangle free.  I just began using Ayurveda last month, but I love it and plan to do it every Sat.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 14, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> *Not in the challenge but I had the same experience with the shikaki bar. I threw it away!!!*


 
I have the bar, but have not used it yet.  I don't think I will now.  I don't need anymore hair drama.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 15, 2009)

flowinlocks, I used amla/shakaki oil for the prepoo, co wash and tea was mix with tbp of amla, brahmi, and shakaki.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

See I told ya'll the post office be messing up. I checked track & confirm and it said they left a notice on Friday.  I checked my box and there was no notice (not the first time they have done this).  I checked it again today and it says the package was delivered at 3:57 pm yesterday.  Where? Not here! I checked my mailbox at 7pm last night and it wasn't in there.  The condo office isn't open at all on weekends. Hold me back ya'll.  This will be the 3rd time in the past 6 months that I had to chase down a package.  The first time I was back n forth bw the post office and the condo office.  Finally it showed up the condo office.  The last time the package was sent back to the sender although track & confirm said it had been sitting at the post office since Feb 10th.  I went on Feb 13th and they said it wasn't there.  This ish is ridiculous.  Now they're saying this 3rd package (which I will title incident #3) was delivered.  I'm bout to go postal in the post office tomorrow.  Somebody betta come up with my package or my money.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 15, 2009)

hi guys im still in this challenge. I know alot of you guys read my post on the board. I just need a bit to regroup. I got my products from ruch. in a good time frame.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 15, 2009)

Forgive me in advance for my jacked up spelling.  

Ok.  So I went to the Indian grocer to purchase some items because I was afraid my items would not get here by the 16th.  I purchased, Amala oil and powder, Vitika oil, aritha powder, neem powder, henna, and jasmine oil.  

*Night 1 -* I moisturized with my normal regimen of shea and mango butter with Megatek added.  Then I sealed with Amala versus my normal olive oil spray.  Put on my plastic cap. 

I then mixed a paste of aritha, amala, and water.  Then after it was nice and smooth I added some jasmine oil.  Put a lid on the container to sit overnight.
*
Next Day -* The next day, I took off the plastic cap.  My hair felt AMAZING!  Soft and not greasy at all, unlike when I use the olive oil spray. I was looking forward to using the powder mix. 

I opened the container of powder paste and added some henna for strength.  I left it on my hair for about 1 hour, and then rinsed it out.  My hair was HARD as a ROCK!!  Even after deep conditioning it.  I ended up washing, conditioning, and then DC again with my normal Lavar products just get some slip.  Even still my hair did not feel as moisturized as normal.

I have a slew of products coming from an online store and I am not about to quit until I have tried numerous combination.  Obviously, I did something wrong the first time.  Can someone please provide some pointers????   I probably did too much or something, but I would like to get the process correct.

What did I do Wrong/Right?

Thanks in advance ladies.  I am still reading through the thread, so sorry if I am repeating questions.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 15, 2009)

4mia said:


> ladies I wanted to share, i just ordered from http://www.ruchita.mybisi.com/
> I am a product junkie so I can honestly say this seller has the best customer service.
> Everything I need is there, plus samples. She was out of maka but sent me an email when she had some more, like 3 days later. Now thats customer servilce!!
> Plus there is a discount code in the discount section on this board.
> ...



I just ordered from her late last week.  She has been communicating with me by e-mail as well.  Have not got those products yet (only 2 business days have passed), and I was impatient and wanted to start by the 16th so I traveled for 1 hour to buy them.   I am not a PJ though!!


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Mar 15, 2009)

I received my package from ruchita last week.  She/he/they did communicate with me via email that brahmi and hisbiscus powders were on backorder and even asked if I wanted the items refunded or would I be willing to wait one week for them to come in and be mailed out to me priority at no charge. I appreciated that because communication is so necessary with me regarding my funds and purchases! I did find an indian store here where I could purchase the products very cheap but I work crazy hours so I'll continue to order from ruchita.

Today I oiled my scalp and hair with Mahabhringaraj oil and made a paste with amla and brahmi that i will apply in an hour or so.  I did it last week and really like how it made my hair feel stronger as I have fine thin hair.  So glad for this thread I am excited about trying the different methods others are using (teas, conditioner mixes, etc...) to see how they will be beneficial to my hair.

hugs & hhg sisters!


----------



## Aspire (Mar 15, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Forgive me in advance for my jacked up spelling.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...




I finally finished the thread and I think I have it.  One powder at a time.  So for upcoming week, I am Amla only...

- Seal w/Amla oil every night
- CO-Wash with Amla powder and VO5 Moisture Milk ($1 at Dollar Store-Passion Fruit only)
- Add Amla oil to DC

Will update next week on how it went.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with those that have posted about Ruchita.  She kept me in the loop too.  It's the post office that is messing with my stuff.  I plan to go there in the morning as soon as they are open.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 15, 2009)

I pre-pooed with Amla and Vatika oil last night, today I rinsed, applied tea and let sit for 20 minutes, rinsed out twice with Suave Humectant, DC with kenra MC, rinsed and rollerset.  Pics of the set on my blog.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 15, 2009)

Checking in--paste of mostly fenugreek, a lil brahmi, and a lil hisbiscus. Let it sit for about 20mins. After rinsing DC no heat w/ kenra mc mixed w/ ao hsr a lil hibiscus, silk amino, honeyquat. Went to the gym w/ plastic cap under a doorag and hat for 90mins, and believe me I generated a lot of heat! rinsed and acv rinsed. hair feels for moisturized, strong and healthy.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 15, 2009)

Prepoo'd yesterday w/Brahmi Oil, washed w/CON green label, DC'd w/ayur conditioning mix which included EVCO, EVOO, honey, and molasses. My hair is super soft and bouncy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2009)

ltown said:


> flowinlocks, I used amla/shakaki oil for the prepoo, co wash and tea was mix with tbp of amla, brahmi, and shakaki.


 


How much water did you use to make your tea?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday I did a pre-poo with Mahabhringrag Oil and I did Henna with a little Hisbiscus mixed in and Indigo.  I also used a little EVCO on my scalp.

I used a heat pass.


----------



## joib (Mar 16, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Forgive me in advance for my jacked up spelling.
> 
> Ok. So I went to the Indian grocer to purchase some items because I was afraid my items would not get here by the 16th. I purchased, Amala oil and powder, Vitika oil, aritha powder, neem powder, henna, and jasmine oil.
> 
> ...


 
That's what I did -used the Henna. My hair came out hard and dry. The first time I did a paste I used Amla, Shikakai, and Brahmi and it turned out fantastic. This time I added a little Henna and god only knows. I don't think I will be mixing Henna in no time soon. Ladies can I redo a paste today only using Brahmi and Amla powders even though I did a paste yesterday? Please help


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2009)

joib said:


> That's what I did -used the Henna. My hair came out hard and dry. The first time I did a paste I used Amla, Shikakai, and Brahmi and it turned out fantastic. This time I added a little Henna and god only knows. I don't think I will be mixing Henna in no time soon. Ladies can I redo a paste today only using Brahmi and Amla powders even though I did a paste yesterday? Please help


 


If you redo the paste today, I would suggest mixing it with cond. How much Henna did you use?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting challenge, I think I will follow it for a while and participate from the sidelines as it may be too late to join. Is it? I will not be able to start this challenge until the first week in April when I get home from Nebraska, if it's not too late. In any event, happy growing ladies.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Forgive me in advance for my jacked up spelling.
> 
> Ok. So I went to the Indian grocer to purchase some items because I was afraid my items would not get here by the 16th. I purchased, Amala oil and powder, Vitika oil, aritha powder, neem powder, henna, and jasmine oil.
> 
> ...


 


I my experience with Aritha I found it to be EXTREMELY drying, even when used in small quantities. It made my hair hard & stripped everytime I now use it to wash clothes. My Ayurvedic routine is MUCH better without this powder, for cleansing, I still use Shikakai, & Neem , which are also drying, but the moisturizing powders mix well with these. Remember Amla is NOT moisturizing, It is Acidic. So it sounds like you should have dropped the Aritha and added Bhrami, Bhringhaj, or Hibiscus to the mix, also mixing the powders with cond. helps with the dryness & cond. of the hair. I suggest this when starting out with Ayurveda, the biggest mistake I see most people making is mixing ALL of the drying powders together & not cutting them with anything else. And also not knowing what powders do what. I would also be careful with sleeping in MT, it is a VERY hard protein. HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Interesting challenge, I think I will follow it for a while and participate from the sidelines as it may be too late to join. Is it? I will not be able to start this challenge until the first week in April when I get home from Nebraska, if it's not too late. In any event, happy growing ladies.


 


Hey Aggie!! you havin fun??


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2009)

Flowin, it's about 4 cups.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay so I went to the post office this morning and you would be surprised with how calm I was as they told me they didn't have my package.  I can't even talk about it right now.


----------



## joib (Mar 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> If you redo the paste today, I would suggest mixing it with cond. How much Henna did you use?


 
Thanks flowinlocks, I used about a 1/4 cup of henna. My scalp started to itch so I washed it out after 15 min. I could not find Brahmi but bought two packs of Amla powder. I still have Brahmi left over. Did you say that Amla is not moisturizing? Should I just use Brahmi only mixed with my Aussie moist condish? Thanks for the help


----------



## joib (Mar 16, 2009)

Ladies were can I find Bhrami, Bhringhaj, and Hibiscus Powders?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 17, 2009)

joib said:


> Ladies were can I find Bhrami, Bhringhaj, and Hibiscus Powders?



I purchased all three powders from Ruchita Ayurveda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2009)

joib said:


> Thanks flowinlocks, I used about a 1/4 cup of henna. My scalp started to itch so I washed it out after 15 min. I could not find Brahmi but bought two packs of Amla powder. I still have Brahmi left over. Did you say that Amla is not moisturizing? Should I just use Brahmi only mixed with my Aussie moist condish? Thanks for the help


 

When I add Henna to my cond. mixes, I usually use a teaspoon, the powders seem to swell up so much when mixed with moisture, I usuallly only use a teaspoon to a tablespoon of them also. It's ok to use Amla, just not as much as you would the others. I suggest using 1 part or spoon of Amla to 2 parts of Bhrami & Bhringraj.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2009)

ltown said:


> Flowin, it's about 4 cups.


 
This is how I tea rinse, It's what works for *ME*, I wouldn't suggest the non rinsing method if you're experiencing dryness, and I don't think 4 cups is enough, these powders are way more potent than we think. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7169711&highlight=#post7169711


ETA: When I speak of non rinsing , it' ONLY with the moisturizing herbs.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, I've been eyeing the ayurveda thread for a while.  I need some help erplexed. I'm trying to accomplish *moisture*, *shine* and *growth*.  Commerical products does nothing for me, and my hair constantly stays dry, hard and dull looking .  I was thinking about buying the following powders:

*Hibiscus petal*, *aritha*, *shikaki*, *neem* and *alma*. 

Can anyone suggest a good combination for me.  Is the tea rinsing more beneficial or the paste?  If anyone could help I would appreciate it .


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> Hi, I've been eyeing the ayurveda thread for a while. I need some help erplexed. I'm trying to accomplish *moisture*, *shine* and *growth*. Commerical products does nothing for me, and my hair constantly stays dry, hard and dull looking . I was thinking about buying the following powders:
> 
> *Hibiscus petal*, *aritha*, *shikaki*, *neem* and *alma*.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good combination for me. Is the tea rinsing more beneficial or the paste? If anyone could help I would appreciate it .


 

Ditch the Aritha, suuuuper drying. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183305

This is a good place to start, please don't attempt Ayurveda without reading up on it first. The tea is not better than the paste, it's easier for naturals or someone with a lot of ng. HTH

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173635

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255217


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Aggie!! you havin fun??


 
Hey flowinlocks, Oh yes I am. I love what you girls are doing in this challenge. I still have to go back and read some more in the front pages though. I'll continue to follow the challenge and may even actually join in around April 1st or so.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2009)

joib said:


> Ladies were can I find Bhrami, Bhringhaj, and Hibiscus Powders?


 
I had gotten mine from www.fromnaturewithlove.com. I've seen brahmi and hibiscus petal powders on www.amazon.com but I didn't check on the bhringraj powder there.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Mar 17, 2009)

I prepooed over night with brahmi oil let me say this helped me sooo much. I'm underprocessed from my relaxer and had a tremendous amount of tangles. Let's just say the oil applied  to my hair overnight helped with the tangles my hair waseasy to wash out after I did mixture hibiscus and brahmi powders together and made a paste. Be vo5 mouisture mills con helped to give me the slip I needed.   I didn't not feel the need to DC but I did anyway


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> When I add Henna to my cond. mixes, I usually use a teaspoon, the powders seem to swell up so much when mixed with moisture, I usuallly only use a teaspoon to a tablespoon of them also. *It's ok to use Amla, just not as much as you would the others.* *I suggest using 1 part or spoon of Amla to 2 parts of Bhrami & Bhringraj*.


 
, good advice FL - this is what I do too. Amla is acidic in nature which incidently is quite drying so you'd want to use more moisturizing powders in your combos to avoid excessive dryness of your hair.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ditch the Aritha, suuuuper drying. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183305
> 
> This is a good place to start, please don't attempt Ayurveda without reading up on it first. The tea is not better than the paste, it's easier for naturals or someone with a lot of ng. HTH
> 
> ...



I was hoping you would respond .  You seem to know your stuff about this practice.  Thanks for responding, if I need any more help can you help a sista out ?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> This is how I tea rinse, It's what works for *ME*, I wouldn't suggest the non rinsing method if you're experiencing dryness, and I don't think 4 cups is enough, these powders are way more potent than we think. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7169711&highlight=#post7169711
> 
> 
> ETA: When I speak of non rinsing , it' ONLY with the moisturizing herbs.


I did read your post before but it's obvious I did not do it right. I did not dilute it like you did, so back to the drawing board.  You are the Ayurveda Queen, thank you so much.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 17, 2009)

OP I'm having technical difficulties with getting my powders (post office f'ing up).  I hope you allow me to stay in the challenge while I either go to the store this weekend or order some more powders.  I feel they will eventually turn up but I need to get something going here.  

I prepooed for 2 hours with Njoi Creations Ayurvedic Hair Butter (has amla, bhringraj, and brahmi in it I believe), under the dryer now for an hour, will co wash with Patene's Nature Fusion--Moisture Balance, do a mix of Hairveda's Moist PRO, wheat protein, and Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai oil as protein condish, 1 hr with and 1 hr without heat,detangle with hydrasoft spritz, do an ACV rinse with Njoi Creations ACV bar, Giovanni as a leave in, moisturize with whipped baggy cream, seal with Cocasta & Shikakai, bun it up, get up in the mornng and go!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> I was hoping you would respond . You seem to know your stuff about this practice. Thanks for responding, *if I need any more help can you help a sista out ?*





Lol, no problem. Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2009)

ltown said:


> I did read your post before but it's obvious I did not do it right. I did not dilute it like you did, so back to the drawing board. *You are the Ayurveda Queen, thank you so much.*


 
You're quite welcome , but the queen, I'm afraid not. There are soooo many ladies on this forum with tons of experience with Ayurveda. I just happen to be an information nut.And I loooove to research stuff *BEFORE* I try it. I owe everything I know to the veterans. And because I'm type 4a/4b, relaxed. I KNEW some tweaking of some of the reggies/recipes was in order to keep my hair from drying out. The benefits of Ayurveda far outweigh the work put into it. Once you know what powders do what & how your hair will react, it's all uphill from there. HHG


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 17, 2009)

co washed overnight on Sunday with suave coconut con/brahmi oil/amla powder....rinsed out on Monday and applied mango butter and oiled scalp with amla oil...my hair feels wonderful.  

I will repeat this process again on Wednesday.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 18, 2009)

What is a good moisturizing powder?  Would they be the Bhrami & Bhringraj?  Also, does the ending result depend on the starting condition of your hair - meaning the powders could have different results for different people?

Ladies?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 18, 2009)

I should have known that Aritha would be somewhat strong.  My husband read the box and asked "do you really want to put something on hair that can clean silver?" LOL

When I went to the grocer, I purchased what they had.  But once my web order comes in I will have a larger selection.  Of course I can not remember what I ordered . . . erplexed

Thanks for the advice though.  I will continue with the Amla oil til my order comes in.  My hair loves it!  The vitika (sp) not so much though.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 18, 2009)

I did my amla/brahmi tea rinse earlier


----------



## joib (Mar 18, 2009)

I did a Brahmi with Aussie moist condish and my hair is back on track. I notice some broken hairs but I assune with the mistake from my Henna treatment that is what caused it- too drying. I bought coconut oil and I love it. I am 16 weeks post and hope to stretch until July 1 with my Ayurvedic Regimen.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I thought Amla was a conditioner - it is listed that way on the website and in Cherie thread. What is a good moisturizing powder? Would they be the Bhrami & Bhringraj? Also, does the ending result depend on the starting condition of your hair?
> 
> Ladies?


 

Amla is good for strengthening the roots, promoting growth, keeping the hair dark, but it is a natural astringent as it is high in vit. c. Infused in an oil or in cond. it can have wonderful benefits. Shikakai & Neem are also good , but they are the more drying herbs. This is not a reason not to use them. They just need to be cut with moisturizing powders or cond. In my experience, these three preform best when not used alone, I never doubted the growth Candy C. received from these herbs, as I had seen numerous success stories from using Ayurveda, but based on the knowledge I had from reading the setbacks of others from using Shikakai & Amla. I knew this recipe wouldn't work for me after doing it once However these herbs as oils or mixed with cond., and yes Bhrami, Bhringraj, & Hibiscus are more moisturizing.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 18, 2009)

i did a herbal henna plus indigo treatment today. The results are great so far


----------



## 4mia (Mar 18, 2009)

guys if you want to make things easier. they offer kapi tone or herbal hennas or herbal packs that has a mix of herbs in it already.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 18, 2009)

4mia said:


> guys if you want to make things easier. they offer *kapi tone* or herbal hennas or herbal packs that has a mix of herbs in it already.


 

Yeah I've been hearing about this, but I can never seem to find it in the store, where do you get yours?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 18, 2009)

You can get Kalpi Tone from, http://www.eastwestbazaar.com/product_info.php?products_id=2108 http://www.mehndiskinart.com/Kalpi_Tone_Powder.htm or Ruchita Ayurveda.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> What is a good moisturizing powder? Would they be the Bhrami & Bhringraj? Also, does the ending result depend on the starting condition of your hair - meaning the powders could have different results for different people?
> 
> Ladies?


 
Brahmi is a good strengthening and growth powder and yes bhringraj is a great moisturizing powder and you'd want to add hibiscus petal powder for added moisture and if you are looking for something for slip, then try fenugreek powder. I have a great recipe in my fotki and you are free to check it out if you wish.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2009)

4mia said:


> guys if you want to make things easier. they offer kapi tone or herbal hennas or herbal packs that has a mix of herbs in it already.


 
, I use kalpi tone as well and yo really don't need a whole lot of it to make your teas/pastes.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yeah I've been hearing about this, but I can never seem to find it in the store, where do you get yours?


 
FL you can get it from www.mehndiskinart.com. I order it wholesale to get a good deal on it.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 18, 2009)

today i oiled with brahmi oil and applied mango butter to my ends.  Loving it so far.  On Friday I will oil with amla oil.

I want to eventually use henna...maybe the beginning of summer.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Ladies.  The advice given so freely is truly appreciated.  This is truly tough stuff, and I have read so much I think I am getting confused.  Thanks for putting me back on track. 

Aggie, I checked out your fotki and saw your recipies.  I am waiting for my web order to see what I ordered.  If I have the ingredients I definitely want to try it.  If not, I will have to wait till April - I think I am over my hair budget for March.


----------



## pringe (Mar 19, 2009)

last night i did an oil rinse with Dabur Amla oil & some Hairveda conditioner. Felt great, soothed my scalp. this morning i put some Vatika oil on my scalp. feeling pretty good. Week 2 coming up!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 19, 2009)

Did another tea rinse last night.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 19, 2009)

Today - CW with VO5, DC with Amla and EL Moisture Mask, Aph 2-min.  Hair starting to feel like normal again. LOVE AMLA Oil.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 19, 2009)

I prepoo last night with amla/neem, co wash with amla/shikaki/brahmi. I  made some tea Flowinlock way and it came out good did not dry out so thank you Flowin, I DC with affirm, rusk leavein, mosit with shea/coconut and seal with vatika.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone do tea rinses daily, or maybe every other day. I use moisturizing herbs only, have done it three days in a row. I just want to make sure I'm not setting my self up for failure.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Does anyone do tea rinses daily, or maybe every other day. I use moisturizing herbs only, have done it three days in a row. I just want to make sure I'm not setting my self up for failure.


 

I have yet to do it everyday, I'm to lazy. The most I have ever done is twice a week. I would let your hair be the judge, if it starts feeling dry,or starts shedding excessively, I would slow it down a bit, make sure you moisturize well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Did a dc cond. Monday with TJ Nourish Spa, Ors, Shikakai, Amla,Bhrami, Bhringraj.
I have been oiling daily with Vatika.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 21, 2009)

On Thursday I pre-treated with homemade ayurveda oil (mixture of many powders, coconut oil, castor oil) and conditioner for 8 hours under plastic. Rinsed well, co-washed.... diluted condish with concentrated brahmi and shikakai tea, DC with AO HSR overnight, final rinsed with nettle, rosemary and sage tea with a splash of ACV, sealed with shea and castor oil. Hair's amazingly soft... Loving this journey!


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 21, 2009)

Thursday I pre-pooed with Vatika Oil all day and then did a co-wash with Suave Humectant.  My hair came out amazingly moisturized! I did a braidout that is still full of moisture two days later.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did a dc cond. Monday with TJ Nourish Spa, Ors, Shikakai, Amla,Bhrami, Bhringraj.
> I have been oiling daily with Vatika.


 

I repeated this yesterday, I just recieved GRO-AUT oil, I will be adding this to my reggie.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm about to wash my hair. I'm planning to use Shakikai for cleaning, Neem for dandruff, but should I add anything else? I have Alma and Bhrami powders and herbal henna.

Hurry ladies I'm making the mixture now and I need some quick advice


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> I'm about to wash my hair. I'm planning to use Shakikai for cleaning, Neem for dandruff, but should I add anything else? I have Alma and Bhrami powders and herbal henna.
> 
> Hurry ladies I'm making the mixture now and I need some quick advice


 
I'm not an expert but it doesn't seem like you have any moisturizing powders in that mix.  I think adding Bhrami would be good.  2 parts to 1 part neem and 1 part Shikakai.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2009)

I did the the same thing (almost).  You need to add the Brahmi I think.  Flowinglocks and Aggie both suggested to add the moisturizing powder as well as the cleaners.  It sounds like Shay 72 got it right.   Also, Did you oil before?  I really think you need to pre-poo with oil first.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2009)

- Last night, pre-pooed with Amla on dry hair.  (should this have been wet hair?)
- Used mixture of Kalpi Tone and Brahmi.
- DC with EL Nourish Masque
- MT for 5 mins

Hubby said hair is getting darker - I think I see what he means.

It seems that some prepoo with the oil for hours?  What is the minimum one should pre-poo with the oil?


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you Shay72 and Aspire for responding I will add the Bhrami to the mix  I put 2 teaspoon of Shaikai and 1/2 of Neem maybe I'll will add 1 teaspoon to the mix it's watery anyway...WISH ME LUCK!!!

So anyway what type of styles are you guys wearing since we can't use direct heat?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2009)

I usually bun it, but I just went out yesterday and bought a bunch of hair accessories.  I plan to do a lot of pin-up styles.    Not sure if it is Ayurveda or the con-wash, but my hair has softened up enough that I am not missing the heat - yet.  Once it gets a little longer , I will try a roller set.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> - Last night, pre-pooed with Amla on dry hair.  *(should this have been wet hair?)*
> - Used mixture of Kalpi Tone and Brahmi.
> - DC with EL Nourish Masque
> - MT for 5 mins
> ...



-I find it works best on dry hair, but many ladies do an oil wash on wet hair.  With the oil wash the oil is immediately washed out.  

-Amla Oil has that effect on the hair
-Leave the oil on for at least an hour, lots of ladies leave it on overnight, but one hour is the minimum.


----------



## yodie (Mar 21, 2009)

Would it be enough if I just used Vatika everyday and pre-pooed with an Amla and Shikaki oil on the weekends?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not an expert but it doesn't seem like you have any moisturizing powders in that mix. I think adding Bhrami would be good. 2 parts to 1 part neem and 1 part Shikakai.


 

you've been doing your homework


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> you've been doing your homework


 
I've had a good teacher,you, and I also read all of the threads ! 

I have a question.  I am frustrated that USPS states my powders were delivered but I never received them.  I'm out $60.  Normally I would be raising heck but I don't even feel like it.  So back to the drawing board.  I was thinking of ordering kalpi tone, brahmi,and hibiscus as a start. What do ya'll think? In addition I have my Hairveda & njoi creations products.  I also plan to buy a thing or two from Afroveda and Qhemet has some Amla products.  I realize these products have extra ingredients but as long as they are natural (which they are) I feel good about them.


----------



## rben (Mar 22, 2009)

I meant to post what I would be doing for this challenge much earlier but better late than never!

I will be using the following: OILS - Pukka Organic Bhringraj, Vatika Oil
POWDERS - Bhringraj, Amla, Henna, Brahmi, Hibiscus, Shikakai, Kapoor Kachli.  

I am combining the powders and most of the time using the tea rinse method.  I intend to do a proper henna treatment about once a month. So far my hair is thriving 

Starting pic below taken on 11 March 09


----------



## Urban (Mar 22, 2009)

Did shikakai and amla rinses today


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I had forgotten some of my powders were backordered.  I believe this is the brahmi and hibiscus that is on the way.  I'm hoping I will get this because it is a smaller package and hopefully it will fit in my mailbox.  I think I will still do my order of kalpi tone though.  I will keep yall in the loop about this.  I just saw that they are offering early retirement to 150,000 USPS workers so it might get worse.  I may start getting my USPS stuff sent to work or to my parents (I visit them every two weeks).  I never have to worry about the UPS man.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 22, 2009)

- Oiled with Shikakai oil overnight
- Con-Washed today, sealed with Shikakai & Amla oils.
My hair loves shikakai also.

I am lovin these oils.  And since I am using MT, they are keeping my hair soft and sealin it very well.

Problem is, since I jumped the gun, I now have 3 bottles of unopened coconut oil (I vitika, 1 pure, 1 perfumed) as well as one opened Vitika.  My hair does not seem to like coco oil though.  Wasted money and wasted space in my bthrm closet.   Lesson learned.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> - Last night, pre-pooed with Amla on dry hair. (should this have been wet hair?)
> - Used mixture of Kalpi Tone and Brahmi.
> - DC with EL Nourish Masque
> - MT for 5 mins
> ...


 


MCrzyGr said:


> -I find it works best on dry hair, but many ladies do an oil wash on wet hair. With the oil wash the oil is immediately washed out.
> 
> -Amla Oil has that effect on the hair
> -Leave the oil on for at least an hour, lots of ladies leave it on overnight, but one hour is the minimum.


 
, great answers MCrzyGr. I pre-poo on dry hair as well overnight because I find that my treatments work a lot better and I don't end up with excessively dry hard hair. Remember the prepoo act as a mild barrier against dryness just as it does when we use sulfate rich shampoos, etc...hth.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

yodie said:


> Would it be enough if I just used Vatika everyday and pre-pooed with an Amla and Shikaki oil on the weekends?


 
I don't see why not yodie. Afterall, Vaitka oil is simply coconut oil and makes a great all around oil in my opinion. Go for it honey. I did this myself when I had vatika oil but I'm out of it right now. I would definitely use it up ASAP as it gets rancid faster than the other oils I've found.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've had a good teacher,you, and I also read all of the threads !
> 
> I have a question. I am frustrated that USPS states my powders were delivered but I never received them. I'm out $60. Normally I would be raising heck but I don't even feel like it. So back to the drawing board.* I was thinking of ordering kalpi tone, brahmi,and hibiscus as a start. What do ya'll think?* In addition I have my Hairveda & njoi creations products. I also plan to buy a thing or two from Afroveda and Qhemet has some Amla products. I realize these products have extra ingredients but as long as they are natural (which they are) I feel good about them.


 
, these are definitely great powders to start with especially the kalpi tone which is a balanced combination of several powders. I love love brahmi for it's growth power and hibiscus petal powder for it's moisturizing effect. You can't go wrong with these choices. What's your dosha anyway? Vatta (Ectomorphic), Pitta (Mesomorphic), or Kapha (Endomorphic)? Mine is Pitta "or fire" which means I am Medium built and it's easy for me to gain or lose weight, my hair is fine with a tendency toward early thinning or graying, I have flexible loose joints, I have an intense gaze, I am purposeful and intense, usually warm regardless of season and the products that my hair likes are the cooling ones mentioned here including bhringraj powder and oil which cools my scalp.


----------



## pringe (Mar 22, 2009)

AGain did my Shikakai, Amla tea rinse today but prepooed overnight with Amla oil. 
DC with Nexxus Humectress. Hair feels good, scalp feels great and barely no shedding! 

Loving this so far. This past week i did 3 oil rinses! I think i might have product buildup so next week i will put some baking soda in my conditioner to alleviate that. So far so good though.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 22, 2009)

Today I:
-pre-pooed with Vatika Oil for 3 hours
-Rinsed, Applied tea, and sat for 20 minutes
-rinsed out with conditioner 
-applied DC and sat under dryer for 10 minutes
-rinsed, rollerset and wrapped

Pics on blog.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , these are definitely great powders to start with especially the kalpi tone which is a balanced combination of several powders. I love love brahmi for it's growth power and hibiscus petal powder for it's moisturizing effect. You can't go wrong with these choices. What's your dosha anyway? Vatta (Ectomorphic), Pitta (Mesomorphic), or Kapha (Endomorphic)? Mine is Pitta "or fire" which means I am Medium built and it's easy for me to gain or lose weight, my hair is fine with a tendency toward early thinning or graying, I have flexible loose joints, I have an intense gaze, I am purposeful and intense, usually warm regardless of season and the products that my hair likes are the cooling ones mentioned here including bhringraj powder and oil which cools my scalp.


Thanks Aggie.  You know I don't know what my dosha is?  I need to take the test.


----------



## joib (Mar 23, 2009)

I am doing a propoo tonight with Amla and Brami oil.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 23, 2009)

oiled with brahmi tonight...im loving this oil ALOT


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2009)

dced with Silicne mix, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla, Nettle, Horsetail


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 24, 2009)

Checking in.  Been so busy but finally was able to cowash last night (its been a week since I did anything). I have some alma & shikaikai tea I made a  while back and made a paste with the tea and brahmi. I dc'd with Kenra MC & AO HSR and added hibiscus powder with heat for 30mins. I swear this is the best moisturizing combo for my hair ever! Oh yeah heat pass used! My roots would not dry, at the crown, so by 11pm (I was under the dryer since 9:15ish and was tired) I had to bust out the blow dryer. I swear it was only on for a about 5 mins and I only had to hit the roots.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like I'll be prepooing w/Neelibhringadi & Bhringraj oil for about 19 hrs. I put some in last night before bed and planned to cowash this morning but didn't get to wash it out  Stinky stinky.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunday, I prepoo with amla, shikaki and coconut oil, co wash with VO5, amla, shikaki, brahmi, condition with aphogee recon, leave in rusk, and moist with vatika. Tonight I'll prepoo with neem, skikaki, co wash the same as Sunday, make a tea rinse of brahmi, amla, DC with ORS, Giovanni leave in and moist with vatika


----------



## Aspire (Mar 24, 2009)

Girl, I feel you.  I have not used the dryer, but I have been going to bed with wet roots.  My head has been soo cold, I have been sleeping with my scarf and then a knit cap.   Hubby loves that look.  NOT!! 

-


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Looks like I'll be prepooing w/Neelibhringadi & Bhringraj oil for about 19 hrs. I put some in last night before bed and planned to cowash this morning but didn't get to wash it out  Stinky stinky.



What brand is your Neelibhringadi oil and what does it look like? I have this oil but I have yet to use it because it looks strange to me, kind of a green solid but I guess that's due to the coconut oil base?

It's by K.P.N. Mark and at the bottom of the bottle there is a label that reads, Heavy Metals Within Permissible Limits. erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got my powders! I got my powders!
   :bouncegre 

Okay that's enough.  Whew it's been an ordeal.  So this is the original order.  I am only waiting on Hibiscus Petal Powder and that should be here this week.  I will be incorporating powders stat--Thursday.  This is what I have:

Brahmi
Fengugreek
Bhringraj
Amla
Neem
Shikakai

I will be premixing powders into containers tonight.  This weekend I will make teabags.  I am all about convenience. I won't be making pastes any time soon because I am 12 weeks post and will be relaxing on May 1st or later.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I got my powders! I got my powders!
> :bouncegre
> 
> Okay that's enough. Whew it's been an ordeal. So this is the original order. I am only waiting on Hibiscus Petal Powder and that should be here this week. I will be incorporating powders stat--Thursday. This is what I have:
> ...


 

I'm glad you finally got your powders Be careful with the Fenugreek, it releases mucus, when wet, it actually turns kinda like a mixture of wet grits & glue This one works good as a tea.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 25, 2009)

Prepooing tonight with Brahmi/Bhringraj oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm glad you finally got your powders Be careful with the Fenugreek, it releases mucus, when wet, it actually turns kinda like a mixture of wet grits & glue This one works good as a tea.


 
Thanks.  I actually have not opened it yet because I wasn't sure what I wanted to mix it with.  The hibiscus came today so I have all the powders I ordered.  I want to try Kalpi Tone but I will sit with what I have for a minute.


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Mar 25, 2009)

pre pooed tonight with my oil mixture (amla, bri, jas, coconut)...rcvd my hibiscus and brahmi powders today and will be using them tomorrow.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 26, 2009)

Did a pre-poo with Vatika Frosting and co-washed with Maka mixed in with Suave conditioner.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Mar 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks. I actually have not opened it yet because I wasn't sure what I wanted to mix it with. The hibiscus came today so I have all the powders I ordered. I want to try Kalpi Tone but I will sit with what I have for a minute.


I'm not in the challenge...but just wanted to throw in my two cents.  I have fenugreek and mixed it with shikakai and amla, and it didn't get really slimy or anything. I whisked it very, very well before I added the water, and I whisked it very well while adding the water. I applied the paste and 30 minutes later was able to rinse with no issues.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone use the Neelibhringadi oil?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without. 

I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I'm not in the challenge...but just wanted to throw in my two cents.  I have fenugreek and mixed it with shikakai and amla, and it didn't get really slimy or anything. I whisked it very, very well before I added the water, and I whisked it very well while adding the water. I applied the paste and 30 minutes later was able to rinse with no issues.


 
In order to get the mucilage effect from fenugreek, you should boil it first andyou can add all your oils right in with it and let it all boil down together, strain, then use.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> In order to get the mucilage effect from fenugreek, you should boil it first andyou can add all your oils right in with it and let it all boil down together, strain, then use.


I think people were saying they didn't like the mucilage effect and didn't want it. I haven't noticed it too much, and it isn't affecting me rising out the paste. I really like Ayurveda so far.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 26, 2009)

I hate I missed this thread.  I really want to do it.  I cut my hair the end of last year, it had thinned out and I had other personal stresses damaging my ends, so I need a healthy start over.  My hair is just above my shoulders now and it was APL/close to MBL before my cut in August.  I want APL again by December and used Ayurvedic methods most of last year.  I would like to be added, but realize if I cannot be since the closing date has past, I would to check in with you ladies on your progress.

Here's  to happy growth!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without.
> 
> I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. *I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer.* Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.



 I agree with applying heat while pre-pooing.  I planned on co-washing my hair last night and didn't because after pre-pooing I ran out of time.  Well, when I got home from work I scritched my scalp with my MT mix and added oil to my strands and b/c I was in a hurry I sat under my soft bonnet dryer for 30 min.  When I took off my plastic cap my hair felt very very soft.  By the time I was able to co-wash it was too late.  So I just put my hair up and went to bed.  My hair is still very soft - though a little oily.  So from now on I will apply heat while pre-pooing.

ETA:  I'm currently 12 weeks post and stretching for 12 more weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I think people were saying they didn't like the mucilage effect and didn't want it. I haven't noticed it too much, and it isn't affecting me rising out the paste. I really like Ayurveda so far.


 

Oooh chil', if I don't get this mucilage effect, this treatment would be a waste of time for me. I like it because of the wonderful slip I experience in my hair. It is "off the chain"...... I already have a lot of stuff that seem to strengthen and harden my hair and I finally found something natural that actually provide a little slip and the recipe I have in my fotki is proof of that....YUM YUM.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I think people were saying they didn't like the mucilage effect and didn't want it. I haven't noticed it too much, and it isn't affecting me rising out the paste. I really like Ayurveda so far.


 
I don't know Cassandra but I don't even have a problem using the fenugreek paste, it washes out pretty well from my hair but that might be because I am relaxed. Maybe naturals have a harder time with it washing out of their hair. And I agree, ayurveda ROCKS!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't know Cassandra but I don't even have a problem using the fenugreek paste, it washes out pretty well from my hair but that might be because I am relaxed. Maybe naturals have a harder time with it washing out of their hair. And I agree, ayurveda ROCKS!!!


I love it...sometimes the "maple" smell can be overwhelming with the fenugreek, but once you mix it in with everything else it's not so bad. I know I mixed it with amla and skikakai...and I think one other thing. My hair is loving  it so far. Now I just need to venture into henna, 'cause the grays are killin' me!


----------



## swalker31 (Mar 26, 2009)

I might be too late, but I would like to join


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without.
> 
> I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now.* I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. *Hopethis helps some relaxer stretchers.


 


So you're saying try heat with the paste Sounds yummy


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I love it...*sometimes the "maple" smell can be overwhelming with the fenugreek, but once you mix it in with everything else it's not so bad*. I know I mixed it with amla and skikakai...and I think one other thing. My hair is loving it so far. Now I just need to venture into henna, 'cause the grays are killin' me!


 
Believe it or not sometimes this smells a lot like curry too but I concur on the maple syrup scent as well.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> So you're saying try heat with the paste Sounds yummy


 
Oh yes, that's exactly what I am saying....try it, I know you'll like it. Don't forget to pre-heat your oil pre-poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 26, 2009)

I always prepoo with heat.  I prepoo for 2 hours to overnight but I always get under the dryer for a bit before I do anything else.

ETA: I won't be using the paste this late in my stretch but what do ya'll think about putting the tea rinse on oiled hair and getting under the dryer?  Too drying?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't know Cassandra but I don't even have a problem using the fenugreek paste, it washes out pretty well from my hair but that might be because I am relaxed. Maybe naturals have a harder time with it washing out of their hair. And I agree, ayurveda ROCKS!!!


 


Cassandra1975 said:


> I think people were saying they didn't like the mucilage effect and didn't want it. I haven't noticed it too much, and it isn't affecting me rising out the paste. I really like Ayurveda so far.


 

How much are you guys using? I have the powdered Fenugreek root from Mountain Rose Herbs, The first time I tried it, I mixed a teaspoon in with my other powders, along with cond. The slip felt good, but it was kinda gummy & it left white residue in my hair The next few times I use a little less & still had the same issue. I am relaxed, and while I didn't have a huge issue with the rinsing, I still had white gummy particles throughout, I was thinking of making it as a tea then using the tea to mix my paste with my other powders, what do you guys think??


----------



## 4mia (Mar 26, 2009)

i did a ayu wash this am.
I mixed 2 spoons of hisc, maka, brahmi, and fengreek powders
with water, let it sit overnight.
then in the am I oiled my previously oiled hair with mahbringji(sp) oil amd wrapped with a steam towel.
I added some evoo in my tea mixed then strained.( I should have strained before adding evoo)
I used I believe its Aggie's method of plugging the sink and pouring the mix on my head then scooping and dunking ends. I put on plastic cap, wrapped in towel and jumped in shower. I used cheapie condish to get tea out of hair then I used my sally's conditioning balm to dc. 
since I had to go to work I added sally's generic pm skinny serum and blowdried. My hair has been soft all day,
these moisturizing powders works alot better for me than shik and amala.


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 26, 2009)

count me in also


----------



## Desert Skye (Mar 26, 2009)

I am in. I am seriously thinking about chucking all my other products and just using Ayurvedic powders and oils.

Today I mixed my Amla, Brahmi, and Shikakai powders with olive oil and some old dominican condish. This is the first time I ever gave myself a scalp massage and something in the mix, I think it was the Shikakai, made my scalp feel soooo gooood!! I left it on for an hour and washed it off. After my hair felt a tad hard, which I expected so I DC'd with Humectress.

I have started to see my white hairs "fade". Like I know there are there but they are darkening. My hair feels thick and strong. I love it.

Funny because I spoke to a co-worker who is from India and I asked her about Amla oils and powders. She said when she lived there, she used them all the time and her hair was so long. People here in the US would stop her and ask what she used. But since then, she kinda fell off.  I hope I will be an inspiration for her to get back to Ayurveda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

SpeechieGirl said:


> I am in. I am seriously thinking about chucking all my other products and just using Ayurvedic powders and oils.
> 
> Today I mixed my Amla, Brahmi, and Shikakai powders with olive oil and some old dominican condish. This is the first time I ever gave myself a scalp massage and something in the mix, I think it was the Shikakai, made my scalp feel soooo gooood!! I left it on for an hour and washed it off. After my hair felt a tad hard, which I expected so I DC'd with Humectress.
> 
> ...


 

Be careful leaving the Shikakaki on for too long, I have found that even when mixed with other powders & cond. It still leaves my hair a tad dryer than when I don't mix it in if I let it sit on the hair longer than 15min.


----------



## Desert Skye (Mar 26, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Be careful leaving the Shikakaki on for too long, I have found that even when mixed with other powders & cond. It still leaves my hair a tad dryer than when I don't mix it in if I let it sit on the hair longer than 15min.



Oh ok I will keep that in mind. My hair bounced back from that state once i Dc'd but I dont want to over do it. I would have gone in the bathroom sooner buuut my SO was in there hogging it up.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm through with ayuvedic powders! My hair is so dry from it. I'm moisturizing like crazy, and it's coming back to normal. I've never been bothered by breakage and I don't plan to have it happen to me. I'm gonna stick to poo and condish.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> ... I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer ...





Ivy Santolina said:


> I agree with applying heat while pre-pooing...
> ...  So from now on I will apply heat while pre-pooing.





flowinlocks said:


> So you're saying try heat with the paste Sounds yummy





Aggie said:


> Oh yes, that's exactly what I am saying....try it, I know you'll like it. Don't forget to pre-heat your oil pre-poo.



 Oops!  LOL - That one flew over my head.  Now I get it - heat the oil before applying it to hair and apply heat while paste is on the head.

Okay - back on track.

Note to self: Don't watch American Idol while reading and posting on LHCF.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 27, 2009)

Pre-pooed with Amla/Vatika Oil mix and co-washed with suaved humectant.  Results: soft moisturized hair.  I air dryed and styled in a tucked under French Braid. Pics on blog.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is what I did yesterday. I prepooed with ayurvedic hair butter for 4 hours with a plastic cap.  Then I got under the dryer for 1 hour.  I finally got to use my powders. I have a premixed canister with amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and hibiscus (Thanks Flowinlocks ).  I added a teaspoon of this mix to a Patene Nature Fusion Moisture Balance and Hairveda's Moist 24/7 concoction.  Cowashed with this then did Hairvveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System.  Got under the dryer with Step 2 for an hour. Slept with Step 2 on overnight. This mornng rinsed out, did an acv rinse, and detangled which was quite easy.  Then I used my leave in, moisturized, and sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai oil.  Put in a bun and let it airdry.  My hair is soft and moisturized.  Basically I wear wavy buns on a daily because of air drying and no combing.  Today my waves seemed more defined.  

Tomorrow I will cowash and dc again.  I will add a teaspoon of the premixed powders to the cowash and to the dc. So far very easy and I am liking the results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a dc mud pack sitting on right now with Silicone Mix, ORS, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami, Bhringraj & Horsetail.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I'm through with ayuvedic powders! My hair is so dry from it. I'm moisturizing like crazy, and it's coming back to normal. I've never been bothered by breakage and I don't plan to have it happen to me. I'm gonna stick to poo and condish.


 

Wow, Denise, a lot of things don't seem to be working for you...I just read your post in the WEN thread. Are you clarifying your hair at all? I find that when I don't clarify my on a regular basis (once sometimes twice a month), that my hair behaves really bad. Just asking...

Well if you are going to chuck the powders you have, I wouldn't mind taking them off your hands at all.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a henna treatment sitting on my hair right now and will be DCing with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR, AO GPB and a little CON Conditioning Reconstructor. My hair is way too porous after a henna treatment and I know this is unheard of after a henna treatment but I am trying to add a little protein to my DC this time to see how my hair will like it. I will also be finishing it all off with a quick rinse of porosity control conditioner. Stay tuned...


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2009)

I prepoo with amla/shikaki oil, dc with brahmi/amla/shikaki, wash with hair one(trying it out it's like a co wash) dc with OCT/tea rinse with brahmi/amla. My hair was not as soft as before but I believe it was too much with the OCT and the rinse.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Be careful leaving the Shikakaki on for too long, I have found that even when mixed with other powders & cond. It still leaves my hair a tad dryer than when I don't mix it in if I let it sit on the hair longer than 15min.


 
repost




ltown said:


> I prepoo with amla/shikaki oil, dc with brahmi/amla/shikaki, wash with hair one(trying it out it's like a co wash) dc with OCT/tea rinse with brahmi/amla. My hair was not as soft as before but I believe it was too much with the OCT and the rinse.


 

Shikakai can be very drying, almost stripping. Please be careful leaving this on for an extensive amount of time. I think my hair only likes it as a cowash or cond. paste left on for about 15min. Some people can leave it longer, but not me The last time I tried to dc with shikakai in the mix, I left it on for a few hours, you would have thought my hair would have been super soft, considering I had 3 conds. & moisturizing powders mixed in..... not, It wasn't hard, just not soft and silky like it normally is after a dc. The only the I did different was the Shikakai. It's like the conds. kept the Shikakai  from turning my hair into a hard tangled mess, now don't get me wrong, I don't want Shikakai to get a bad rap , because it DOES promote growth & cleanse the hair just don't underestimate the strength of this powder.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks I'll decrease the strength. I think I used tsp, brahmi/amla tbsp.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

ltown said:


> Ok, thanks I'll decrease the strength. I think I used tsp, brahmi/amla tbsp.


 

How long did you leave it on??


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2009)

30 min, but I assume with the prepoo and the other powders it was good. I don't think that is what made my hair dry. I think not rinsing the tea was the reason it was dry.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

ltown said:


> 30 min, but I assume with the prepoo and the other powders it was good. I don't think that is what made my hair dry. I think not rinsing the tea was the reason it was dry.


 

Could be............... when I do the no rinse method, It's Bhringraj & Bhrami. Remember Amla is acidic, but still be careful with the Shikakai


----------



## HERicane10 (Mar 28, 2009)

ltown said:


> 30 min, but I assume with the prepoo and the other powders it was good. I don't think that is what made my hair dry. I think not rinsing the tea was the reason it was dry.



Maybe you could go for more of the moisturizing powders, like bhringraj, fenugreek, hibiscus, even amla is a better well-rounded powder.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


HERicane10 said:


> Maybe you could go for more of the moisturizing powders, like bhringraj, fenugreek, hibiscus, even amla is a better well-rounded powder.


 
Ladies, thank you for the suggestion. I waiting for those powders to come soon.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in need of a major ayurveda hairfeast... I applied avyurveda oil last night (coconut, castor and a whole mix of powders). I'll add more today with a conditioner to pre-poo, clarify with ABS, henna then DC. Mixing my henna up in a moment too once I manage to quit browsing. Will report back on results tomorrow, as I know this whole process won't be done till tomorrow.

HHG ladies. Flow, Aggie, I just love and appreciate your sharing your ayurveda expertise with everyone!


----------



## pringe (Mar 30, 2009)

i did a different thing this weekend cause i had limited time. I pre pooed with Hairveda's vatika Frosting overnight. then i put some baking soda in my Hairveda conditioner and co washed with it (my hair needed clarifying). i then combined my humectress and aveda dry hair conditioner and left it in for 40 minutes. WAshed out and styled. Hair felt great, i styled and sealed with vatika coconut oil. Yum, i'm loving Ayurveda y'all--going into my 3rd week


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2009)

Forgot to report what I did on Saturday. I prepooed with vatika frosting overnight.  Got under the dryer for an hour.  Then cowashed with TJ's Nourish Spa mixed with my premix of powders (amla, bhringraj, brahmi,hibiscus).  Rinsed then dc'd with Patene R&N and Sitrinillah mixed with that same premix of powders.  Sat under the dryer for an hour.  Rinsed, detangled, acv rinse, leave in, moisturized, and sealed with cocasta & shikakai oil.  Airdried in a scarf in a bun.  So far I'm liking the results.

I'm thinking I will probably do a tea rinse on Tuesday.  I will use a tsp of my shikakai, neem, and amla mix.  This will be the first time I will make a tea bag.  It seems easy enough.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 30, 2009)

I did a scalp message with Shikakai oil.  I usually will do a scalp message about 3 to 4 times a week with Mahabringraj oil, Shikakai oil or Hibiscus oil.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have a henna treatment sitting on my hair right now and will be DCing with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR, AO GPB and a little CON Conditioning Reconstructor. My hair is way too porous after a henna treatment and I know this is unheard of after a henna treatment but I am trying to add a little protein to my DC this time to see how my hair will like it. I will also be finishing it all off with a quick rinse of porosity control conditioner. Stay tuned...


 

Ooooh girls, let me update on this henna treatment...this is the first time I forgot to add my oils in it, but I had doubled up on moisturizing powders of bhringraj, brahmi, kalpi tone, and my hibiscus petal powders. I had also used a hefty amount of Miss Key 10 in 1 as my conditioner for the gloss and the results were heavenly soft and strong hair all at the same time. I had also used some porosity control conditioner just before shampooing with CON detangling shampoo (red label) and a little afterwards too and it was amazing how nice my hair turned out. 

I am over 9 weeks post my last relaxer and adding the extra teaspoon of amla powder to the henna treatment helped tremendously at loosening my curl pattern. I thought that using extra protein after the henna treatment would have been detrimental to my hair somewhat but no, it wasn't. I slept overnight with some grapeseed oil hot oil treatment, AO HSR, and Mizani Moisturefuse in my hair only to wake up to soft luxurious hair. WooHoo!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I'm in need of a major ayurveda hairfeast... I applied avyurveda oil last night (coconut, castor and a whole mix of powders). I'll add more today with a conditioner to pre-poo, clarify with ABS, henna then DC. Mixing my henna up in a moment too once I manage to quit browsing. Will report back on results tomorrow, as I know this whole process won't be done till tomorrow.
> 
> HHG ladies. Flow, Aggie, I just love and appreciate your sharing your ayurveda expertise with everyone!


 
You're welcomed Jaxhair. It was my pleasure to help. Ayurveda rocks!!!


----------



## 4mia (Mar 30, 2009)

i just brewed a mix of hisb, maka,brahmi,henna,indigo in my coffeepot. I plan to boil some fenugreek and horsetail then add it to the other powders. Ill add some oils and use it as a rinse. Im not sure how this will turn out. Ill probably stop using my indigo like this but im feeling experimental today and I want a gradual change of hair color.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2009)

4mia said:


> i just brewed a mix of hisb, maka,brahmi,henna,indigo in my coffeepot. I plan to boil some fenugreek and horsetail then add it to the other powders. Ill add some oils and use it as a rinse. Im not sure how this will turn out. Ill probably stop using my indigo like this but im feeling experimental today and I want a gradual change of hair color.


 

Please keep us posted


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ooooh girls, let me update on this henna treatment...this is the first time I forgot to add my oils in it, but I had doubled up on moisturizing powders of bhringraj, brahmi, kalpi tone, and my hibiscus petal powders. I had also used a hefty amount of Miss Key 10 in 1 as my conditioner for the gloss and the results were heavenly soft and strong hair all at the same time. I had also used some porosity control conditioner just before shampooing with CON detangling shampoo (red label) and a little afterwards too and it was amazing how nice my hair turned out.
> 
> I am over 9 weeks post my last relaxer and adding the extra teaspoon of amla powder to the henna treatment helped tremendously at loosening my curl pattern. I thought that using extra protein after the henna treatment would have been detrimental to my hair somewhat but no, it wasn't. I slept overnight with some grapeseed oil hot oil treatment, AO HSR, and Mizani Moisturefuse in my hair only to wake up to soft luxurious hair. WooHoo!!!


 

Aggie you always have the yummiest mixes Sigh............. Gotta get that Hibiscus.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm trying to up my challenge to 3 times a week, I prepoo with coconut oil/amla, condition with vo5 mix with amla/brahmi/shikaki, dc with affirm, leave in giovanni, moist with vatika.  Ladies, I receive some maka that expired oct/08 would you say that it is really too old to use? I receive them yesterday and put the distributor on notice to return them.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, I've known this for a while but it's been a while since I henna treated my hair and may I just repeat that I love it, lol. So, I mixed my henna with 2 teabags of hibiscus and ginger (bought as sorrel and ginger in a local West Indian shop a while ago) into a thick paste, let it sit for some 7-8 hours for colour release. Meanwhile I went about my day with a mix of Avalon Organics Peppermint condish and ayurveda oil on my TO (compliments galore!). Got back home, detangled, washed hair with a condish mixture AO HSR and HE for dry/coloured hair with a little African Black Soap. This mixture made me the best clarifying shampoo I've ever used on my hair ever! The suds were out of this world, my hair got clean but never felt stripped, and the smell worked out yummy! Anyway, cleaned my hair, rinsed thoroughly, then had to stop for an hour or so whilst we had dinner. This gave my hair time to airdry a little before the henna application. My hair felt really soft, I could've worn it like that had it been daytime. 

To my henna mix, I added a glug of EVOO, a generour squeeze of honey that got it all runny and a squeeze of AO HSR to try thicken it up some. Still runny, so I added some brahmi powder - which I've never added to my henna mix before. I applied to hair gently till my whole head was well saturated (felt HARD as I applied but I promised myself I'll be DCing afterwards anyway, so no worries). Covered in cling/saran wrap and secured with some old body wrap and went to bed. Rinsed the henna well this morning then co-washed with pantene repair & protect which I found so decided I'd use up and not waste. Had to run to the dentist for a 9am appt, so didn't DC and just wore a wash and go for a change.  Considering I've not DCed and I've not even moisturised my hair, it feels amazingly soft and supple. I contribute this to the brahmi, I think. I've hennaed before with the exact same mixture with oil, honey and condish added but my hair never felt this way. In fact, even after DCing, it never felt this way before and i had to work on it in the following days to get it soft again. Or maybe it's the fact I pre-pooed with oil and condish for over 24 hours? I don't know, but I'll write the exact steps down and try to recreate in the future. And to think I was worried about doing this! I'm glad I did it and will probably repeat again sooner than I originally planned!

Still need to DC, so will be doing that overnight. I'll enjoy my W&G for today only - back to twists tomorrow, I think (don't mention the detangling session that awaits me, lol!)

HHG ladies, glad I'm in this challenge as I'm learning bucketloads!!!

Will update fotki soon.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'm trying to up my challenge to 3 times a week, I prepoo with coconut oil/amla, condition with vo5 mix with amla/brahmi/shikaki, dc with affirm, leave in giovanni, moist with vatika. Ladies, I receive some maka that expired oct/08 would you say that it is really too old to use? I receive them yesterday and put the distributor on notice to return them.


 
Are sure it expires by that date? I'm asking because I got some stuff that said 07 but when I read a little further I realized that it said the expiration date was 3 years from that date.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Are sure it expires by that date? I'm asking because I got some stuff that said 07 but when I read a little further I realized that it said the expiration date was 3 years from that date.


 The date was at the expiration point but like you said and the company it's the manufacture date. I just want to be sure, I'm not even sure powders can expire? Thanks for the quick response I want to use it this week.


----------



## joib (Mar 31, 2009)

Getting ready to do a prepoo.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on this challenge, in lurkmode, but I decided to post~ 

I did a Cassia mix in conditioner (elasta qp dpr11 and silk elements moisture silk condtnr) with amla, brahmi and maka with a few splashes of evco, amla oil and water, applied to my hair with a baggie, overnight (6 hrs) and the result was detangled, semi-straight hair...i'm transitioning and this was a lovely result.  I detangled with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler---an oldie, and goodie--it was the bomb!  My hair was bone straight after flatironing at the salon, my hair is super shiny, smooth and has a nice weight to it.  Even my husband noticed. 

 I hadn't done this in months and I will attempt to do it weekly or bi-weekly.

Carry on, ladies, just know i'm here cheering you guys on, Ayurveda is Awesome!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm on this challenge, in lurkmode, but I decided to post~
> 
> I did a Cassia mix in conditioner (elasta qp dpr11 and silk elements moisture silk condtnr) with amla, brahmi and maka with a few splashes of evco, amla oil and water, applied to my hair with a baggie, overnight (6 hrs) and the result was detangled, semi-straight hair...i'm transitioning and this was a lovely result. I detangled with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler---an oldie, and goodie--it was the bomb! My hair was bone straight after flatironing at the salon, my hair is super shiny, smooth and has a nice weight to it. Even my husband noticed.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm I've been thinking about trying Cassia.  Off to do a search!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops forgot why I originally came to the thread. Yesterday seeing as it is after midnight I prepooed with vatika frosting for 2 hours.  Got under the dryer for 1 hour.  Did a tea rinse that included shikakai, neem, and amla.  Followed with a cowash that included JASON Biotin, wheat protein,castor oil, and my mix of brahmi, hisbiscus, amla, and bhringraj.  Rinsed (my hair felt strong and a little dry but nothing to be concerned about) then dc'd with a mix of sitrinillah & patene's r&n with the same mix of ayurvedic powders used in cowash. Heat for 1 hour and 1 hour without heat.  Rinsed, detangled, acv rinse, leave in, moisturized, sealed, and airdrying in a bun now.  My hair feels fantastic! Can't wait until the morning for the final result.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 1, 2009)

Loving Ayurveda!!  I am using my shikakai oil and amla oil every night.  My hair has a wonderful shine and feel to it.  My hair looks darker and thicker.  It is much healthier than it has been in a long time.

I used a mixture of Kalpi Tone, brahmi, and maka mixed with FG tea and Amla oil.   Used heat as suggested by Aggie.  Then DC cond mixed with honey.  YES!! I love honey in my hair.

I am still working on the powder/tea thing and trying to get the right mix for my hair. Looking for something I can stick to.

I am ordering cassia and hibiscus to add to my stash for April.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Loving Ayurveda!! I am using my shikakai oil and amla oil every night. My hair has a wonderful shine and feel to it. My hair looks darker and thicker. It is much healthier than it has been in a long time.
> 
> I used a mixture of Kalpi Tone, brahmi, and maka mixed with FG tea and Amla oil. Used heat as suggested by Aggie. Then DC cond mixed with honey. YES!! I love honey in my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Love the blunt hair cut you have in your siggy Aspire. That's how I want my hair to grow out for thickness but it likes the "V" shape it seems.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!    Funny, I prefer the V - Grass is always greener they say . . . .

-


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Thanks! Funny, I prefer the V - Grass is always greener they say . . . .
> 
> -


 

I know right...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## 4mia (Apr 2, 2009)

I ended up doing a wash without the fenugreek and horsetail It came out nice next time ill do a paste. 
how are you guys keeping the powders from clogging your drains?


----------



## boldblackbeauty (Apr 3, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Does anyone use the Neelibhringadi oil?


 
Yes! I do and I love it! It has a very earthy smell but I have no issue baggying with it overnight. I've been using it inconsistently for about 4 months and what I notice most is the smoothness and thickness of my new growth.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2009)

Last night I prepood for 2 hours with a sample of ayurvedic oil from Njoi creations.  Used heat cap for an hour.  Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7 mixed with my moisturizing powders mix.  Rinsed and dc'd with a mix of coconut milk, coconut oil, and shikakai.  1 hr with heat cap, 2 hours without.  Rinsed, detangled, acv rinse, leave in,moisturized, then sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai.  Airdryed in scarf and bun.  Hair is STRONG!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2009)

I prepoo yesterday with amla/coconut oil, co wash with VO5 amla, shikaki, maka, brahmi mix, dc with left over OCT/coconut oil, tea rinse, condition again with keracare humt(don't like it so I'll probably mix my ayurveda mix with it), rusk leave in and finally my coconut oil mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2009)

What I'm doing:  Prepood overnight with ayurvedic hair butter. I'm under the heat cap now for a hour.  Will cowash with AOGPB mixed with Amla, Bhringraj,Hibiscus, and Brahmi.  Rinse then dc with sitrinillah, patene's r&n,and same mix of powders.  Will do at home steam tx with one turbie twist this time for 1 hour with heat and 1 hour without.  I got a headache last time so I'm hoping this may make the difference. Rinse,detangle, acv rinse, leave in,moisturize, and seal with cocasta & shikakai. Bun it up and put on a scarf for at least 10-15 minutes then head out to get my nails done.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 4, 2009)

boldblackbeauty said:


> Yes! I do and I love it! It has a very earthy smell but I have no issue baggying with it overnight. I've been using it inconsistently for about 4 months and what I notice most is the smoothness and thickness of my new growth.




Oh great thank you! I just started using my oil this week.


----------



## jeabai (Apr 4, 2009)

Dont know if this has been posted yet or not:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B71A968A89967510


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 5, 2009)

Today I pre-pooed with a mix of amla and vatika oil overnight(guess that's yesterday, lol), applied a paste of a mix of shikakai, brahmi, and amla powders, co-washed it out, DC with ORS Replenishing and air dried. My hair is now in a soft moisturized bun.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 5, 2009)

I am drinking some Brahmi/Bhringraj tea and the rest is going to go on my hair this evening.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I am drinking some Brahmi/Bhringraj tea and the rest is going to go on my hair this evening.


 
How do you make the tea for drinking CC, fess up girl and how does it taste?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Prepooing overnight with my ayurveda oil blend of shikakai, brahmi, amla and bhringraj oil mix. I just made an ayurveda tea and it will be steeping in distilled water only tonight. The purpose of the tea is to make a tea spritzer to spray through my cornrows. It consists of 2 Tbs each of amla, kalpi tone and brahmi powders. 

In the morning, after I strain it, I will add some of the oil blend and a few drops of rosemary essentail oil to it, put in a spray bottle and use it daily as an ayurveda moisturizer spritzer. I should have about 24oz of it so I can use daily and still stay in this challenge for the duration of it. I can't wait to see how the tea spritzer will turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> How do you make the tea for drinking CC, fess up girl and how does it taste?


 
It actually doesn't taste bad at all. I like it. It looks the same as when you make the teas for your hair. I just put the powder in the water let it steep and add a little agave nectar and drink. I usually add a green tea bag to it to drink it. This is my third time doing it but first time straight. I got the idea from the healthy hair pills. It has those herbs in it so I figured why buy something else when I have the whole herbs already.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so frustrated!!!!  Today, I figured I would try again with the powders.  Earlier in the week, I took FlowinLocs(sp) suggestion and mixed my powders (brahmi, maka, kalpi tone) into one container.  So today, I started out with that mixture, added some Amla, mixed in some FG tea with Amla and Shikakai oils, a little honey and some rhassoul clay.  Put it in for an hour. Rinsed it out.  Wow!!!!  My hair feld AMAZING!!!

Then like and idiot, I shampooed it.  I just can not mentally get over just rinsing what looks like mud out of my hair.  I used Giovanni Smooth as Silk and immediately feld the difference in my hair.  It felt so hard!!  I have got to get over this shampoo thing.  even after DC it still does not feel as good as it did when I first rinsed out the mask.  Now I have to wait until next week to do it again.

*How do you ladies get out all the residue?  What products do you use that don't impact the results of the powders?*

-


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 6, 2009)

I just rinse repeatedly with tepid water. After some time, you may not notice the absence of shampoo from your products.


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Fellow LHCF members!
Please add me to the challenge.   This weekend I followed the recipe in Aggie's fotki  (http://www.public.fotki.com/ladyaggie/ ) with great results.   *Thank you Aggie!!!!
*
I did shampoo afterwards with Amla Shampoo from Hairveda then conditioned with Kerastase.  My hair feels stronger.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I am so frustrated!!!! Today, I figured I would try again with the powders. Earlier in the week, I took FlowinLocs(sp) suggestion and mixed my powders (brahmi, maka, kalpi tone) into one container. So today, I started out with that mixture, added some Amla, mixed in some FG tea with Amla and Shikakai oils, a little honey and some rhassoul clay. Put it in for an hour. Rinsed it out. Wow!!!! My hair feld AMAZING!!!
> 
> Then like and idiot, I shampooed it. I just can not mentally get over just rinsing what looks like mud out of my hair. I used Giovanni Smooth as Silk and immediately feld the difference in my hair. It felt so hard!! I have got to get over this shampoo thing. even after DC it still does not feel as good as it did when I first rinsed out the mask. Now I have to wait until next week to do it again.
> 
> ...


 


I don't have a problem with residue, if I feel like I need to do a little extra rinsing I will do so, If I have what I consider grit still in my hair or scalp, I'll cowash with Suave Humectant ONLY, I have totally stopped using shampoo altogether, My scalp always feels clean & I don't have build up, If I want that extra clean feeling, I use my cleansing powders, Shikakai & Neem. This is usually only about twice a month. I have tried to go back to regular shampooing & I felt the difference IMMEDIATELY, even when I use my most moisturizing shampoo, it doesn't compare , I figure if my scalp is clean, my hair feels soft and strong, without the stripping feeling shampoo gives, plus my hair seems to be thriving from this reggie, why go back? I use the powders mixed with water & less cond. when it's easy to rinse, (usually when I'm no more than 4  wks. post relaxer), from 4 to 8 week, it's less powder mixed with more cond. & no water, this allows for easier rinsing with the NG, from about 8 to 12 weeks , it's mostly tea rinses, & cowashes because my hair is usually so tight by then.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aspire I don't have an issue getting the powders out.  I use Flowinlocks technique of mixing the powders in my cowashes and dcs.  So I have this stuff in my hair 2x and I add heat.  I am still able to get it all out.  

Today I prepood with Vatika Frosting for 4 hours.  Then I used the heat cap for 1 hour.  I cowashed with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with brahmi, amla,bhringraj, and hibiscus.  Rinsed then added dc of greek yogurt, wheat protein, cocasta & shikakai oil mixed with the same ayurvedic powders listed above.  One hr with heat cap, one hr without.  Rinsed, detangled, acv rinse, leave in, moisturize, and sealed with cocasta & shikakai oil.  Put it in a bun with a scarf to air dry.


----------



## pringe (Apr 6, 2009)

ok so yesterday i did a pre poo with coconut oil for a few hours, then did a alma/shikakai mix. co washed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7. Then did a protein treatment with Aphoghee for 2 minutes. I followed up with the balancing conditioner and Aveda condtioner mixed. Left that on for 30 minutes and rinsed. Beautiful.

I gotta tell y'all I"m LOVING this Ayurveda lifestyle. It's really not so time consuming and it really seems to agree with my hair and my scalp.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Aspire I don't have an issue getting the powders out. I use Flowinlocks technique of mixing the powders in my cowashes and dcs. So I have this stuff in my hair 2x and I add heat. I am still able to get it all out.
> 
> Today I prepood with Vatika Frosting for 4 hours. Then I used the heat cap for 1 hour. I cowashed with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with brahmi, amla,bhringraj, and hibiscus. Rinsed then added dc of greek yogurt, wheat protein, cocasta & shikakai oil mixed with the same ayurvedic powders listed above. One hr with heat cap, one hr without. Rinsed, detangled, acv rinse, leave in, moisturize, and sealed with cocasta & shikakai oil. Put it in a bun with a scarf to air dry.


 

Girl you ain't playing are you?  I can't wait to see your next update pics.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

pringe said:


> ok so yesterday i did a pre poo with coconut oil for a few hours, then did a alma/shikakai mix. co washed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7. Then did a protein treatment with Aphoghee for 2 minutes. I followed up with the balancing conditioner and Aveda condtioner mixed. Left that on for 30 minutes and rinsed. Beautiful.
> 
> I* gotta tell y'all I"m LOVING this Ayurveda lifestyle. It's really not so time consuming and it really seems to agree with my hair and my scalp.*





Welcome to the world of Ayurveda :reddancer:


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

How does the heat feel with the powders Shay? I have yet to try it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> It actually doesn't taste bad at all. I like it. It looks the same as when you make the teas for your hair. I just put the powder in the water let it steep and add a little agave nectar and drink. I usually add a green tea bag to it to drink it. This is my third time doing it but first time straight. I got the idea from the healthy hair pills. It has those herbs in it so I figured why buy something else when I have the whole herbs already.


 
Okay now, are we talking about the same powders we're putting in our hair? Because I don't see anywhere on the box that you could use internallyerplexed.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> How does the heat feel with the powders Shay? I have yet to try it.


 
I've used them with heat and I tell you, if you haven't tried it yet FL, then you should. My hair came out super soft.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> Hello Fellow LHCF members!
> Please add me to the challenge. This weekend I followed the recipe in Aggie's fotki (http://www.public.fotki.com/ladyaggie/ ) with great results. *Thank you Aggie!!!!*
> 
> I did shampoo afterwards with Amla Shampoo from Hairveda then conditioned with Kerastase. My hair feels stronger.
> ...


 
You're welcomed AB.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I've used them with heat and I tell you, if you haven't tried it yet FL, then you should. My hair came out super soft.


 

Did you dryer or heat cap?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay now, are we talking about the same powders we're putting in our hair? Because I don't see anywhere on the box that you could use internallyerplexed.


 

Me neither, but I have seen some of the herbs in capsule form on some of the Indian sites.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 6, 2009)

what does the shikakai bar do? does it clarify? I picked up 3 in the store and have no clue why or how to use it? lol


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did you dryer or heat cap?


I know you asked this question of Aggie but I've used both.  I've also used Samanthajones now Lucky'sMom steam method too.  In the next few months I plan to get a a steamer. I'm addicted to dcing with heat--thanks Aggie--and I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Girl you ain't playing are you?  I can't wait to see your next update pics.


 
I'm a go hard or gone home type of girl.  Except it seems when it comes to my weight loss !


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know you asked this question of Aggie but I've used both. *I've also used Samanthajones now Lucky'sMom steam method* *too. In the next few months I plan to get a a steamer*. I'm addicted to dcing with heat--thanks Aggie--and I can't imagine doing it any other way.


 

What's the steam method?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> what does the shikakai bar do? does it clarify? I picked up 3 in the store and have no clue why or how to use it? lol


 

I have never use the bars, but I imagine because it's Shikakai, you really need to make sure you pre poo with oil first.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> What's the steam method?


 
I will look for the the thread because I know I won't explain it right.  Okay here is the thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663&highlight=steam+challenge
I adjusted mine to only one turbie twist because I got a headache and was light headed the first time.  One was able to generate the steam for me.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Did you dryer or heat cap?


 
I used my dome dryer.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know you asked this question of Aggie but I've used both. I've also used Samanthajones now Lucky'sMom steam method too. In the next few months I plan to get a a steamer. *I'm addicted to dcing with heat--thanks Aggie--and I can't imagine doing it any other way*.


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will look for the the thread because I know I won't explain it right. Okay here is the thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663&highlight=steam+challenge
> I adjusted mine to only one turbie twist because I got a headache and was light headed the first time. One was able to generate the steam for me.


 
I did this and got light-headed and burned from the hot towels myself, but I have to admit it works. I may need to do one again soon, maybe after I take down these cornrows.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay now, are we talking about the same powders we're putting in our hair? Because I don't see anywhere on the box that you could use internallyerplexed.



Yes and no. They are the same powders except I don't use it from the box I bought it from vadik herbs. They are certified organic and they are used internally also. I'm studying about this for intergrative herbology. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2009)

Ladies, I need your help I'm transitioning relaxer to natural since Oct 08 and want to try to coconut relaxer. Should I do my ayurveda before or after? thanks you in advance!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

ltown said:


> Ladies, I need your help I'm transitioning relaxer to natural since Oct 08 and want to try to coconut relaxer. Should I do my ayurveda before or after? thanks you in advance!


 
You can use them before and after ltown. The powders are natural and won't cause any harm but make sure you include some moisturizing powder like amla, brahmi, bhringraj or hibiscus petal powder.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Yes and no. They are the same powders except I don't use it from the box I bought it from vadik herbs. They are certified organic and they are used internally also. I'm studying about this for intergrative herbology. I figure it can't hurt.


 
I love drinking teas, so I may have to check into this.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You can use them before and after ltown. The powders are natural and won't cause any harm but make sure you include some moisturizing powder like amla, brahmi, bhringraj or hibiscus petal powder.


 Aggie, thanks for the advice I have all except hibiscus(waiting on that).


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 8, 2009)

How does everyone maintain their protein/moisture balance while using Ayurveda methods?  My hair needs a protein treatment once a week.  I was asked this by another member but I didn't have an answer.

After using the powders, lets say Kalpi Tone, do I then just proceed to use a protein treatment, followed by a moisturizing dc?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> How does everyone maintain their protein/moisture balance while using Ayurveda methods? My hair needs a protein treatment once a week. I was asked this by another member but I didn't have an answer.
> 
> After using the powders, lets say Kalpi Tone, do I then just proceed to use a protein treatment, followed by a moisturizing dc?


 
Yes.  I'm not an expert but I didn't change my routine at all.  I just incorporated the powders and kept everything else the same. So the fact that I'm using them doesn't change when I do a protein tx.  I do protein tx then follow up with a moisturizing dc.


----------



## Urban (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't usep protein on the same day as I use cassia for example. It can be very protein-like, so I try avoiding an over load.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, thanks for the advice I have all except hibiscus(waiting on that).


 
You're welcomed ltown.



Jetblackhair said:


> How does everyone maintain their protein/moisture balance while using Ayurveda methods? My hair needs a protein treatment once a week. I was asked this by another member but I didn't have an answer.
> 
> After using the powders, lets say Kalpi Tone, do I then just proceed to use a protein treatment, followed by a moisturizing dc?


 


Shay72 said:


> Yes. I'm not an expert but I didn't change my routine at all. I just incorporated the powders and kept everything else the same. So the fact that I'm using them doesn't change when I do a protein tx. I do protein tx then follow up with a moisturizing dc.


 
*JBH*, I pretty much do what Shay does. I still have my protein and deep conditioning regimens as usual and incorporate ayurveda around them and in a lot of cases, I include ayurveda powders with them to save time. For example, I would mix the powders with a deep conditioner, whether protein or moisturizing, it doesn't really matter because the powders are natural anyway and won't cause any harm to my hair. But whatever I do, I finish off with a moisturizing deep conditioner, and not necessarily a long one either.

I think when I take these cornrows down, I will be doing more frequent henna treatments, but I'll alternate a straight henna treatment with a henna gloss and vice versa. I need to add more of the henna coating on my fine strands for added thickness and strength. Taking the natural route to thicker hair.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes.  I'm not an expert but I didn't change my routine at all.  I just incorporated the powders and kept everything else the same. So the fact that I'm using them doesn't change when I do a protein tx.  I do protein tx then follow up with a moisturizing dc.



Thanks Shay72 this is sort of what I was doing.



Aggie said:


> *JBH*, I pretty much do what Shay does. I still have my protein and deep conditioning regimens as usual and incorporate ayurveda around them and in a lot of cases, I include ayurveda powders with them to save time. For example, I would mix the powders with a deep conditioner, whether protein or moisturizing, it doesn't really matter because the powders are natural anyway and won't cause any harm to my hair. But whatever I do, I finish off with a moisturizing deep conditioner, and not necessarily a long one either.
> 
> I think when I take these cornrows down, I will be doing more frequent henna treatments, but I'll alternate a straight henna treatment with a henna gloss and vice versa. I need to add more of the henna coating on my fine strands for added thickness and strength. Taking the natural route to thicker hair.



Thanks Aggie you're always so helpful!  I'm still trying to come up with a stable Ayurveda regimen.  I notice most of the powders are for cleansing or moisturizing/conditioning, so I definitely need to keep my protein treatment going.

I'm using henna as well to thicken up my strands, so I think I will up my frequency.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks Shay72 this is sort of what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're quite welcomed JBH. I have not been using henna as often as I should have and feel the need to do so now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a 10 minute scalp massage with my brahmi/bhringraj/amla/shikakai oil blend followed by my special ayurveda/WEN lavender moisturizer spritzer over my scalp and hair under my cornrows. My new growth is feeling so soft right now.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 8, 2009)

Last night I oiled with amla/jasmine/coconut, did a coconut relaxer with evoo/lime, it was ok may try to leave it one more than 40 min. I rinse, then did my ayurveda with amla/brahmi/shikaki/maka, protein with aphogee two min, then did a NTM triple condition with heat.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, I added a bag of henna powder to a jar of conditioner (henna powder in a panty hose, conditioner - herbal essences+pantene I'm using up to finish). I use this to co-wash almost daily and follow with AO HSR as a DC or when out of time I use my AO HSR as a leave in condish. So far so good. I've also used my ayurveda oil when DCing on dry hair twice this week. Need to get a proper routine - working on it slow...

As an aside - that ayurveda oil of mine is fabulous for facial oil cleansing too - I was shocked at how well it worked and love it! LOVE ayurveda!!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Apr 11, 2009)

So I tried again.  This time I did NOT shampoo.  My hair came out soft and very moisturized.  And you ladies were correct.  All the residue seemed to come out.  

I think I now have the right mix of powders.  I am waiting for my hibiscus to add to the mix.  

I also put my hair in braids because we took the kiddies to an indoor water park and I did not want the hair hassle.  I made a tea for the braids with the same powder mix.  I took the braids out and my hair was still soft.  Planning to cleanse hair tomorrow again with the powders and braid back up. 

I am amazed at how thick my hair is getting.  I normally do 12 week stretches, but my hair seems to need a touch up after barely 4.  It is definitely too soon to do now, but I am not sure I can make it till 12.  *Does anyone else have this problem?*  I will try to post a pic of the difference later this weekend.

-


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks Shay72 this is sort of what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No prob at all ! It feels good to finally feel comfortable answering others questions.

Okay I am too lazy to post everything I did on Wednesday and Friday so I will just say I used powders in my cowashes and dcs.

I plan to order some Kalphi Tone and Cassia soon.  After this order I will be ordering in bulk.

Oh yeah, Aggie I gotta check out that Fenugreek recipe in your fotki because I still have not opened mine.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No prob at all ! It feels good to finally feel comfortable answering others questions.
> 
> Okay I am too lazy to post everything I did on Wednesday and Friday so I will just say I used powders in my cowashes and dcs.
> 
> ...


 
Okay Shay. Let me know what you think about it. I recommend straining it before putting on your hair to avoid the grit being stuck in your hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2009)

I am still spraying my hair every other day with my ayurveda tea mix, so although I'm still in braids, I am still in this challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay Shay. Let me know what you think about it. I recommend straining it before putting on your hair to avoid the grit being stuck in your hair.


 
I will be doing it tomorrow so I will let you know.  I will make a tea bag with it so I won't have to worry about straining.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

Deep treated on dry hair overnight with MT and ayurveda oil (4-5 mixed powders) under a plastic bag and a rubber swim cap. Will wash when I'm done here with HE+Pantene infused with henna, then I'll DC with AO HSR with ayurveda oil for a few hours - think I might just wear a wrap today. Will do a final tea rinse with mint, nettle, fenugreek, horsetail, sage, thyme and rosemary and ACV.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will be doing it tomorrow so I will let you know. I will make a tea bag with it so I won't have to worry about straining.


 
Oooh, that's a great idea. I might need to try something similar.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Deep treated on dry hair overnight with MT and ayurveda oil (4-5 mixed powders) under a plastic bag and a rubber swim cap. Will wash when I'm done here with HE+Pantene infused with henna, then I'll DC with AO HSR with ayurveda oil for a few hours - think I might just wear a wrap today. Will do a final tea rinse with mint, nettle, fenugreek, horsetail, sage, thyme and rosemary and ACV.


 
Jax, where do you purcahse your herbs from? I want to start making my own herbal infusions/rinses to add to my regimen.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am still spraying my hair every other day with my ayurveda tea mix, so although I'm still in braids, I am still in this challenge.


 Aggie, how do your hair handle braids with it being fine? My hair just frizz and fuzz and the braids never stay in long.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2009)

Prepoo last night with amla/jasmine, wash with my mix of amla/maka/shikaki/hibiscus, wash audrey rose, needed to clean the hair buildup, dc nexus emergence, cond with lustrasilk, acv rinse, and rush leave in


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, how do your hair handle braids with it being fine? My hair just frizz and fuzz and the braids never stay in long.


 
My hair handles braids very well. I never get them done in micros though. I like either boxed braids or cornrows because my hair can handle them better. To me, micros are the devil to my hair. I hate having them put in and I hate taking them down even more. I am only experiencing a little fuzz right now because I am stretching my relaxer really long this time - 7.5 months hopefully. I am currently 11.5 weeks post so far and so far so good.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 13, 2009)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with amla/vatika oil mix, applied paste of brahmi, amla and henna powders, rinsed out with Suave Humectant and DC with ORS Replenishing conditioner.  I then added product and styled in a simple bun.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> My hair handles braids very well. I never get them done in micros though. I like either boxed braids or cornrows because my hair can handle them better. To me, micros are the devil to my hair. I hate having them put in and I hate taking them down even more. I am only experiencing a little fuzz right now because I am stretching my relaxer really long this time - 7.5 months hopefully. I am currently 11.5 weeks post so far and so far so good.


 
 Ok, that good!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> So I tried again. This time I did NOT shampoo. My hair came out soft and very moisturized. Any you ladies were correct. All the residue seemed to come out.
> 
> I think I now have the right mix of powders. I am waiting for my hibiscus to add to the mix.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I do believe Ayurveda pushes the hair out faster, this is why I dropped out of the MT/OCT challenge, because Ayurveda is doing the job without all the shedding. I'm glad to hear your reggie is finally coming together.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2009)

Saturday night I prepood with Shescentit's Green Tea & Avocado oil overnight.  Sunday I dc'd with Shescentit's Fortifying Mask mixed with coconut oil and my moisturizing powder mix.  1 hr with heat and a few hours without. Rinsed dc out and did a tea rinse with fengugreek, coconut oil, and water.  Left it in for 30 minutes with a plastic cap.  Cowashed out with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie mixed with my moisturizng powder mix.  Detangled, ACV rinse, leave in, moisturized, sealed with Cocasta & Shikakai Oil. Result--I am happy.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yeah, I do believe Ayurveda pushes the hair out faster, this is why I dropped out of the MT/OCT challenge, because Ayurveda is doing the job without all the shedding. I glad to hear your reggie is finally coming together.



Thanks Flowinlocks . . . So do you find yourself relaxing more often?  I have not relaxed more than 4 times/year in some time.  What is your relaxer schedule?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Thanks Flowinlocks . . . So do you find yourself relaxing more often? I have not relaxed more than 4 times/year in some time. What is your relaxer schedule?


 

Sigh..... I'm actually on my third go around with stretching for 12wks. Lol, and it's killing me However I will say it's becoming eaiser each time. due to the fact of I'm learing how to manage my NG, I could easily relax in 5 wks., but I don't .


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2009)

Today I oiled hair with amla, shikaki, jasmine oils/co wash with amla, maka, hibiscus, brahmi mix with vo5, condition with HE lR, salerm 21 leave in, Aggie ayurveda spritz (thank you for sharing) moist/seal.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sigh..... I'm actually on my third go around with stretching for 12wks. Lol, and it's killing me However I will say it's becoming eaiser each time. due to the fact of I'm learing how to manage my NG, I could easily relax in 5 wks., but I don't .



I know . . . it is so NOT easy!!  I kind of eased into it . . . first 8 weeks, then 10, then 12.  I don't think I could have gone cold turkey from 6 to 12.  
The irony is, that before, my hair did not grow at this rate, so the transition in time actually made sense.  Now that I am taking care of my hair it is growing quickly.  It is only the knowledge that I know how my hair has benefited from the stretching that is keeping me from breaking out the jar of Optimum in my closet.  I don't want the setback from relaxing too soon.  
-


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I know . . . it is so NOT easy!! I kind of eased into it . . . first 8 weeks, then 10, then 12. I don't think I could have gone cold turkey from 6 to 12.
> The irony is, that before, my hair did not grow at this rate, so the transition in time actually made sense. Now that I am taking care of my hair it is growing quickly. It is only the knowledge that I know how my hair has benefited from the stretching that is keeping me from breaking out the jar of Optimum in my closet. I don't want the setback from relaxing too soon.
> -


 
I went from my usual 8wks. to 12 & I thought I would die, I have found that cowashing with Trader Joes Nourish Spa mixed with the herbs helps a LOT, also Henna seems to temporarily loosen the texture, so I do a spoon of in in my cond. every now & then even when I'm not doing a full treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2009)

Today I mixed my ayurveda tea rinse with some Elucence Moisture benefits shampoo in a jug and washed my hair with it....hair felt wonderfully soft from this mixture I guess because of all the oils in my tea rinse. Elucence MB when used by itself usually leaves my hair feeling a little stripped. I'm happy with the results I got.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, how do your hair handle braids with it being fine? My hair just frizz and fuzz and the braids never stay in long.



That's why I put in twists instead of braids it may get a little fuzzy but its easier for me. Will oil scalp with vatika oil later tonight/this morning.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight w/mahabhringraj oil on scalp, Vatika on the length.


----------



## rben (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I have finally found my perfect Aurvedic regime.  I love it as it's so simple and my hair is really thriving.

Pre-poo with with bhringraj oil (while I am patiently waiting for my own oil infusion to cook naturally on the window ledge) and use the tea rinses twice a week (hibiscus, bhringraj, amla, brahmi, henna and a small amount of shikakai. Condition using heat with the thick coconut milk. Just to get one more boost of hair goodness into the week I do a wash and condition all in one by adding all of the herbs into the coconut milk, wrapping with saran wrap/cling film and heating for about 30 mins.  Every other week I add an egg or two to the herb coconut for my protein fix.  

My hair feels like someone else's hair compared to the dry 'over cooked' mess it was 6 months ago when I found LHCF.  My new growth is sooo soft and easy to manage, I have decided to transition.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 17, 2009)

I usually use the pastes w/ oils, conditioner, powders, etc. Yesterday I did a warm tea rinse w/ Sage tea, it's a keeper for me, I am also going to get horsetail, nettle, burdock & a few other teas by Alvita. Hair felt immediately stronger.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2009)

Last night I did a preoil with amla/shikaki/jasmine,cowash with amla, shikaki, bhringraji, hibiscus, wash with hair one, tea rinse with bhringraji/brahmi/amla/hibiscus it came out very soft/dc with ors, leave in rusk, moist and set with coconut/sheabutter mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't been consistent in reporting in here but I am still doing my routine consistently.  Every Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  Last week I did Monday, Wed, Fri, and Sunday because I was on staycation.  

Aggie--My hair loves the methi tea rinse.  I did it last week and this week.  This week I did it with heat.  I will be doing this weekly.  Now I did mine a little different than you.  I made a tea bag with a teaspoon of methi.  I put it in an applicator bottle and added 4 oz of hot water and 4 oz of cold water and coconut oil.  Poured it over my head, put on plastic cap, and used heat for 30 minutes. Soft, silky, and less shrinkage.  I am very happy.  

I've been going crazy buying hair products so I am only allowing myself to buy stuff the week of payday.  Yeah I've spent too much already! So I think I will get my kalpi tone & cassia next payday.  I hope I can wait.  I can be a bit spoiled!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you tell me more about the coconut milk condish?



rben said:


> I think I have finally found my perfect Ayurvedic
> 
> 
> regime. I love it as it's so simple and my hair is really thriving.
> ...


----------



## hurricane (Apr 18, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK Ladies!!!!! With this system of haircare I believe that everyone will reach their hair goals. I know I am.*


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *GOOD LUCK Ladies!!!!! With this system of haircare I believe that everyone will reach their hair goals. I know I am.*


 
You have gotten a lot of growth! Great progress!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

rben said:


> I think I have finally found my perfect Aurvedic regime. I love it as it's so simple and my hair is really thriving.
> 
> Pre-poo with with bhringraj oil (while I am patiently waiting for my own oil infusion to cook naturally on the window ledge) and use the tea rinses twice a week (hibiscus, bhringraj, amla, brahmi, henna and a small amount of shikakai. Condition using heat with the thick coconut milk. Just to get one more boost of hair goodness into the week I do a wash and condition all in one by adding all of the herbs into the coconut milk, wrapping with saran wrap/cling film and heating for about 30 mins. Every other week I add an egg or two to the herb coconut for my protein fix.
> 
> My hair feels like someone else's hair compared to the dry 'over cooked' mess it was 6 months ago when I found LHCF. My new growth is sooo soft and easy to manage, I have decided to transition.


My hair loves the coconut milk too!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

Been using my ayurvedic oil pretty much 3-4x/wk, and been washing with henna infused condish up to 4x/week. Still in twists but I feel my hair is stronger. I still need to draw up a definitive regimen - working on it.....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I haven't been consistent in reporting in here but I am still doing my routine consistently. Every Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Last week I did Monday, Wed, Fri, and Sunday because I was on staycation.
> 
> *Aggie--My hair loves the methi tea rinse. I did it last week and this week. This week I did it with heat. I will be doing this weekly. Now I did mine a little different than you. I made a tea bag with a teaspoon of methi*. I put it in an applicator bottle and added 4 oz of hot water and 4 oz of cold water and coconut oil. Poured it over my head, put on plastic cap, and used heat for 30 minutes. Soft, silky, and less shrinkage. I am very happy.
> 
> I've been going crazy buying hair products so I am only allowing myself to buy stuff the week of payday. Yeah I've spent too much already! So I think I will get my kalpi tone & cassia next payday. I hope I can wait. I can be a bit spoiled!


 
Good to hear this Shay. The methi tea is awesome when made with virgin coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

rben said:


> I think I have finally found my perfect Aurvedic regime. I love it as it's so simple and my hair is really thriving.
> 
> Pre-poo with with bhringraj oil (while I am patiently waiting for my own oil infusion to cook naturally on the window ledge) and use the tea rinses twice a week (hibiscus, bhringraj, amla, brahmi, henna and a small amount of shikakai. *Condition using heat with the thick coconut milk. Just to get one more boost of hair goodness into the week I do a wash and condition all in one by adding all of the herbs into the coconut milk, wrapping with saran wrap/cling film and heating for about 30 mins. Every other week I add an egg or two to the herb coconut for my protein fix. *
> 
> My hair feels like someone else's hair compared to the dry 'over cooked' mess it was 6 months ago when I found LHCF. My new growth is sooo soft and easy to manage, I have decided to transition.


 
Fantastic idea rben, adding the powders to coconut milk. I believe I will be trying this pretty soon with a little honey. It might be great on my thick new growth I think.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone ever thought about making a henna tea rinse the same way we make the other tea rinses? I was thinking about doing this, straining it and spritzing my cornrowed/braided hair with it as an overnight prepoo, and wash out the next morning or use it as a leave-in. I think it will leave my hair under the synthetic hair, nice and strong. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Has anyone ever thought about making a henna tea rinse the same way we make the other tea rinses? I was thinking about doing this, straining it and spritzing my cornrowed/braided hair with it as an overnight prepoo, and wash out the next morning or use it as a leave-in. I think it will leave my hair under the synthetic hair, nice and strong. What do you ladies think?


 
I think its a great idea. I was thinking of trying a tea rinse with cassia. Didn't think about it as a prepoo or a leave in but I really like those ideas too.  I love when you can use a product in more than one way.


----------



## rben (Apr 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My hair loves the coconut milk too!



Coconut milk has been one of my favourite discoveries.  It is great on it's own as a deep conditioner and also mixes with practically anything.  I mix my monthly henna with it now instead of water as well as a weekly deep condition with all the Aurvedic powders. 

You just have to make sure that if you get the tinned one, it has just coconut milk and water and no preservatives.  I accidentally bought one with some added 'yuck' in it and my hair felt horrible and I had the first flaky scalp I'd had since I started taking care of my hair.


----------



## rben (Apr 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Fantastic idea rben, adding the powders to coconut milk. I believe I will be trying this pretty soon with a little honey. It might be great on my thick new growth I think.



Aggie Honey sounds good to me!

Using the powders and the coconut milk makes my hair amazingly soft and well-behaved which is something I could never have imagined before finding this site.  I have practically 6 months of new growth which looks and feels so much nicer than any relaxed hair I've ever had all due to these magic powders 

Btw I've been watching your progress since I joined the site and you've definitely been an inspiration to me


----------



## Aspire (Apr 18, 2009)

Added Neem to my regimen.  Love it!!  I got the food grade neem from Indian grocer.  Received the rosewater but not the hibiscus or cassia - still on backorder.   I also added brahmajarani oil (or something like that).  Stinks but seems to have given my hair a serious protein boost.

Now funny thing . . . one of my best friends is Indian, from the Northern portion of the country I think.  Anyway, she knew I had added the oils and I wanted to give her my progress on the pastes.  I told her how my hair was coming along.  She said "R U nuts?  Too much trouble, just buy the shampoos. Who wants all that dirt in the shower?"   So I went with her to the grocer to check out the shampoos, but the ones she showed me had sulfates.  So I am sticking to the powders.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 18, 2009)

still following my regimen but the hibicus powder is tinting my hair red


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> still following my regimen but the hibicus powder is tinting my hair red


 
Really?  I wondered about that.  See I can't really tell because my hair is reddish brown anyway and in spring & summer the sun lightens it even more.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Has anyone ever thought about making a henna tea rinse the same way we make the other tea rinses? I was thinking about doing this, straining it and spritzing my cornrowed/braided hair with it as an overnight prepoo, and wash out the next morning or use it as a leave-in. I think it will leave my hair under the synthetic hair, nice and strong. What do you ladies think?



Sounds good to me too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

rben said:


> Aggie Honey sounds good to me!
> 
> Using the powders and the coconut milk makes my hair amazingly soft and well-behaved which is something I could never have imagined before finding this site. I have practically 6 months of new growth which looks and feels so much nicer than any relaxed hair I've ever had all due to these magic powders
> 
> Btw I've been watching your progress since I joined the site and you've definitely been an inspiration to me


 
Awww, thank you so much sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> still following my regimen but the hibicus powder is tinting my hair red


 
Ya know..... I think you're right about that. I don't mind it so much though. I don't have any indigo yet and need some kind of color added to this naturally dusty-colored head of mine.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Really? I wondered about that. See I can't really tell because my hair is reddish brown anyway and in spring & summer the sun lightens it even more.


 



Aggie said:


> Ya know..... I think you're right about that. I don't mind it so much though. I don't have any indigo yet and need some kind of color added to this naturally dusty-colored head of mine.


 Yes I rinsed my hair blue black and in the matter of 3 washes (1 week apart) I noticed this red tint LOL


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I think its a great idea. I was thinking of trying a tea rinse with cassia. Didn't think about it as a prepoo or a leave in but I really like those ideas too. I love when you can use a product in more than one way.


 


Aspire said:


> Sounds good to me too.


Okay now I'm inspired to at least give it a try. If it works, then I'll be happy to have found a way to incorporate my henna treatments during my cornrow/braiding sessions. I'm actually excited about this.

ETA: What I'll do is make the henna rinse first, then add conditioner, essential oil, and oils to it for a little thickness, perferably WEN lavender cleansing conditioner, shake up vigorously, put in a spray bottle and spray my hair and pre-oiled scalp with it, leave it on for a whole day and wash out the next morning. Maybe as a leave-in, it might be a little too much...so I'll stick with the overnight pre-poo. I wonder if once a week might be too much, hmmm!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Has anyone ever thought about making a henna tea *rinse the same way we make the other tea rinses? I was thinking about doing this, straining it and spritzing my cornrowed/braided hair with it as an overnight prepoo, and wash out the next morning or use it as a leave-in. I think it will leave my hair under the synthetic hair, nice and strong. What do you ladies think?



I have Aggie, and mixed it in a spray bottle with my condish. It wasn't just henna but henna, brahmi, hibiscus and some shikakai tea. I liked it but need to do it again. I'm on the lookout on how to use my powders more without the hassle of having to do it on loose hair. My natural hair hates being loose and wet at the same time and henna treatments always have me struggling with residue as well as tangles, sigh. Still love my powders though and WILL find a way of using them easily on my napps!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay I am one of those that despite what has been said on here I tried it anyway.  I directly put fenugreek/methi in my cowash condish.  Now it could've been worse.  I had to get back in the shower to fully get everything out.  I won't do it again.  I just wanted to use it in another way.  So if I want to use it in my dc or cowash I will continue to make it a tea and add in that way. Other times I will just use it as a rinse.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I am one of those that despite what has been said on here I tried it anyway. I directly put fenugreek/methi in my cowash condish. Now it could've been worse. I had to get back in the shower to fully get everything out. I won't do it again. I just wanted to use it in another way. So if I want to use it in my dc or cowash I will continue to make it a tea and add in that way. Other times I will just use it as a rinse.


 

I'm thinking about making an oil with it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^Great idea! At some point I am sure I will graduate to infusing oils too.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunday I applied a paste consisting of:
1 tbls. Aritha Powder
1 tbls. Brahmi Powder
2 tbls. Amla Powder
My hair LOVED it!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 21, 2009)

Pre-poo'd w/warm oil mix (amla, shikakai, brahmi, bhringeraj, coconut, rosemary and lavender eo). It feels so wonderful on my scalp and hair! I try to stick w/oils that agree w/my dosha and it's been successful.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok forgot to post, Sunday I tried a terrible combo: I dye my hair(didn't take), prepoo with my amla/shikaki/brahmi/bhringraji/hibiscus mix, then I dc with egg/yogurt, then I tea rinse. I put giovanni leave in, coconut oil and my hair SUCK. That was probably too much for my hair so Monday I wash with ORS, givonnani smooth as silk fusion protein, tea rinse and cantu leave in my hair love that regimen. I need to color my hair and it did not take so I'll wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Still applying my 4 powder spritzer to my cornrowed hair and scalp. I need to take them down now though because they are looking a bit scruffy.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Still applying my 4 powder spritzer to my cornrowed hair and scalp. I need to take them down now though because they are looking a bit scruffy.



Hey Aggie,  I am anxious to see how your hair did with the tea and braids.  You had your braids in longer than I had mine in and I am wondering about your results.    I want to try to keep mine in longer next time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey girls, just checking in. I just did a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa, Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, & Shikakai. I think I've mastered the Shikakai for my hair. I've came to the conclusion, that I can only use a half of teaspoon of this particular herb, even when mixed with other powders. Also 15 mins. is the tops for leaving it on my hair. Also I used double the amount of Horsetail this time, since it makes my hair so soft. My hair felt soooo soft & strong after doing this. I did this on dry preoiled hair. Another discovery I made was Shikakai seems to be gritty & leaves particles behind not matter how much rinsing with water & cond. afterwards. So I decided to put my powder in my food processor & grind it some more, the end result was a fine milled powder, which I'm sure will rinse easier. Too bad I thought of it *after* I cowashed. I think I will try this with my Bhringraj powder as well, because it seems to have bits of stems & sticks in it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Hey Aggie, I am anxious to see how your hair did with the tea and braids. You had your braids in longer than I had mine in and I am wondering about your results.  I want to try to keep mine in longer next time.


 
Aspire, it seems like my hair has grown out real fast, so I will be taking them down this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Great idea! At some point I am sure I will graduate to infusing oils too.


 
Hmmm, I do not have the patience for this at all. I'd rather make the tea and add the essential oils to it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I do not have the patience for this at all. I'd rather make the tea and add the essential oils to it.


 

C'mon Aggie oke:with all the products you have.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey girls, just checking in. I just did a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa, Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, & Shikakai. I think I've mastered the Shikakai for my hair. I've came to the conclusion, that I can only use a half of teaspoon of this particular herb, even when mixed with other powders. Also 15 mins. is the tops for leaving it on my hair. Also I used double the amount of Horsetail this time, since it makes my hair so soft. My hair felt soooo soft & strong after doing this. I did this on dry preoiled hair. Another discover I made was Shikakai seems to be gritty & leaves particles behind not matter how much rinsing with water & cond. afterwards. So I decided to put my powder in my food processor & grind it some more, the end result was a fine milled powder, which I'm sure will rinse easier. Too bad I thought of it *after* I cowashed. I think I will try this with my Bhringraj powder as well, because it seems to have bits of stems & sticks in it.



AH HA!!!  This makes sense.  I get little grain residue also a lot of the time, and I have been using the Skikakai all the time.   I think I will try the blender as well or do another mix without it.  Great Idea!  Tank ya!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> AH HA!!! This makes sense. I get little grain residue also a lot of the time, and I have been using the Skikakai all the time. I think I will try the blender as well or do another mix without it. Great Idea! Tank ya!!


 You're welcome, let me know how it works out.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 22, 2009)

Checking in, last night I did a henna treatment.  My mix consisted of Reshma Henna, Amla powder, conditioner and a little grapeseed oil.  My hair feels great!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I do not have the patience for this at all. I'd rather make the tea and add the essential oils to it.


 
Too funny .  I am going through a lazy spurt right now myself so I'm adjusting where I can.  I am doing a 6 month stretch and I have to decide what I am willing to do & not do to keep this journey alive.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> C'mon Aggie oke:with all the products you have.


 
, Yeah I know right... I don't know, but I am really lazy right now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Too funny . I am going through a lazy spurt right now myself so I'm adjusting where I can. I am doing a 6 month stretch and I have to decide what I am willing to do & not do to keep this journey alive.


 

Whew! Boy am I glad I am not alone in this...


----------



## Quita (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi ladies, I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now; I was so inspired I went to the local Indian store and boght some henna or a mix; I tried it last week, mixed it with distilled water, let it sit over night and applied it to my hair. I let the mix sit on my hair for 3 hours and fell absolutely in love with my hennead hair. I love the color and how it feels.

Here's what the henna mix contained:Nypur (is the name on the package)
100% natural Mehehdi
Brahmi, Amla and Bhringrai

How often should I use this? the Indian lady at the store said once ever 15 days is that ok? also do you have any other suggestions? tips, I'm new to henna but I think I'm in love. thanks ladies


----------



## Aspire (Apr 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Whew! Boy am I glad I am not alone in this...



  You are not. It is the weather for me.  I love the spring and just want to curl up in my hammock and ignore everything around me.  But since you are in the Bahamas, you are probably used to the great weather . . .?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 23, 2009)

I did my conditioning paste last night, making sure I used things that were beneficial to my ayurvedic hair type (pitta/vatta) and the results were lovely! I did my HOT w/the oil mixture I mentioned before then mixed together amla, maka, brahmi, and a bit of shikakai for my paste. Nothing fancy, just added warm distilled water. Let sit about 10 minutes. Upon rinsing, I was in love! I only cowashed twice after rinsing because I was tired and still had to dc, but I cowashed w/Hairveda Moist 24/7 then Sitrinilla. DC'd w/Pantene R&N mask mixed w/castor, cocasta and avosoya oil. Oh, even though it still took an hour to rinse my hair, I found that my powders rinsed a lot easier and I don't have as much debris in my hair because I used a strainer like the one below to sift my powders. 






I removed a LOT of excess bits and got my powders super fine, especially the shikakai and maka.​javascript:popupWindow('http://www....3041&zenid=120a30f6c96f88d5de57246a9ad59bc6')


----------



## Aspire (Apr 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> . .  Oh, even though it still took *an hour* to rinse my hair . . .



Seriously . . . an hour?  Well clearly my 7-10 mins are not enough.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You are not. It is the weather for me. I love the spring and just want to curl up in my hammock and ignore everything around me. *But since you are in the Bahamas, you are probably used to the great weather* . . .?


 
I sure am but the summer heat makes us move even slower than usual. Any hoo, I pre-oiled my hair today with my special ayurveda oil blend and now I am henna-ing my hair overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Quita said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now; I was so inspired I went to the local Indian store and boght some henna or a mix; I tried it last week, mixed it with distilled water, let it sit over night and applied it to my hair. I let the mix sit on my hair for 3 hours and fell absolutely in love with my hennead hair. I love the color and how it feels.
> 
> Here's what the henna mix contained:Nypur (is the name on the package)
> 100% natural Mehehdi
> ...


 
Okay Quita, welcome to the world of ayurveda. You may want to henna your hair no sooner than every 3-4 weeks. Actual recommended time frame for reapplying henna is 4-6 weeks though. Ethnic hair is dry so you really don't want to use henna too frequently because henna is drying. Please make sure to deep condition very well afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt. 

I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 24, 2009)

Are we trying to use up a few things, Aggie?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Are we trying to use up a few things, Aggie?


 
Yeah, how'd you know? I am trying to use up my commercial stuff and move on to my natural and organic hair stuff. Although I have to admit, I  really like Mizani conditioners, so it's going to be pretty hard for me to leave them alone.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yeah, how'd you know? I am trying to use up my commercial stuff and move on to my natural and organic hair stuff. Although I have to admit, I really like Mizani conditioners, so it's going to be pretty hard for me to leave them alone.


 A PJ always knows...

I love my natural and organic stuff, even though I still have and use quite a few commercial items. I've found that when you get desired results from natural products, it seems to be more long-term and consistent than you get from using commercial stuff. Which would make sense, now that I think about it. If commercial products were meant to have positive long-term benefits/results, there really wouldn't be much money to be made and let's not even talk about how often they change formulas and ingredients .


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> A PJ always knows...
> 
> I love my natural and organic stuff, even though I still have and use quite a few commercial items. I've found that when you get desired results from natural products, it seems to be more long-term and consistent than you get from using commercial stuff. Which would make sense, now that I think about it. If commercial products were meant to have positive long-term benefits/results, there really wouldn't be much money to be made and let's not even talk about how often they change formulas and ingredients .


 
ITA. Incidently I am not too keen on continuing to spend the kind of money I'm spending on commercial products anyway, so using more natural products especially kitchen food items are appealing to me more and more.


----------



## pringe (Apr 25, 2009)

just checkin in. im still loving my ayurveda. just a tip when im strainiing my tea rinse, I strain with stockings and i strain it twice just to make sure i catch any lumps. HTH


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 25, 2009)

I have 50-11 powders, but I actually like Amla powder the best. It is thickening & growing my hair sumthin' good!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

pringe said:


> just checkin in. im still loving my ayurveda. just a tip when im strainiing my tea rinse, I strain with stockings and i strain it twice just to make sure i catch any lumps. HTH


 
Yup, I do this too. It really helps a lot.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Apr 25, 2009)

I was wondering how I could avoid overly oily hair!  I put amla, olive, and coconut oil in my hair overnight.  In the morning I put some kalpi tone paste on my hair, rubbed it all in rinsed etc, conditioned.  My hair felt  great after nice and soft, but when it dried ohhh man oily!  I'm not going to wash it again, just too much trouble so I will wait till next week.  Maybe too much oil?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2009)

Did my ayurvedic HOT today then cowashed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I was wondering how I could avoid overly oily hair! I put amla, olive, and coconut oil in my hair overnight. In the morning I put some kalpi tone paste on my hair, rubbed it all in rinsed etc, conditioned. My hair felt great after nice and soft, but when it dried ohhh man oily! I'm not going to wash it again, just too much trouble so I will wait till next week. *Maybe too much oil*?


 

No, try adding a half a teaspoon of Shikakai to your mix the next time, believe me it will cut the oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2009)

Cowashed last night with AM, Shikakai, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj. Sealed with Vatika oil and Sesa oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 26, 2009)

Prepoo with ntm, co wash vo5, oil with ayurveda mix of amla,neem,shikaki,jasmine, dc ors, ayurveda tea mix with maka,brahmi,hib,fenugreek. Cantu leave in, moist/seal with coconut oil mix.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for the tip, will will try this soon


----------



## Aspire (Apr 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> . . . I heated up the *epsom salt and tresemme* in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.



Epsom Salt?  Had not heard of that one yet.  I usually go 12 weeks stretches, but between MT and Ayurveda my growth is coming in pretty fast and I am barley six weeks.   How much, how long, Please share.    I am willing to try anything at this point.

ETA  . . . Oh right, paste with Maka, brahmi, hibiscus petals.  Did not like.  I think my hair is experiencing a protein overload so I am pulling the MT and DCing with Suave Humectant 3 times this week.  Still dong Amla oil, but will wait till next week before my next paste.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Epsom Salt? Had not heard of that one yet. I usually go 12 weeks stretches, but between MT and Ayurveda my growth is coming in pretty fast and I am barley six weeks. How much, how long, Please share.  I am willing to try anything at this point.
> 
> ETA . . . Oh right, paste with Maka, brahmi, hibiscus petals. Did not like. I think my hair is experiencing a protein overload so I am pulling the MT and DCing with Suave Humectant 3 times this week. Still dong Amla oil, but will wait till next week before my next paste.


 
3 Tbs epsom salt to 3 Tbs of conditioner, heat in microwave for 20-25 seconds, apply to hair, cover with a plastic cap for 20 minutes with or without heat.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 27, 2009)

I am currently using this powder. It has Mehendi, Brahmi, Amla & Bhringraj.


Lately, I have prefered to use my powders seperately, but I am giving this powder a shot.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> I am currently using this powder. It has Mehendi, Brahmi, Amla & Bhringraj.
> 
> 
> Lately, I have prefered to use my powders seperately, but I am giving this powder a shot.


 

Sounds good, let us know how it works out.


----------



## 4mia (Apr 28, 2009)

i prepooed with hairveda's shik oil. i took herbal henna,and indgo, added enough water to moisten. then I added aloevera juice and 2 squirts of condish to make a creamy paste. I used my hydra-cap and sat for 30 mins.  I cowashed with v05. and dc with tresemme. after rinsing, i added serum and a bit of foam, wet wrapped and tied my hair up for the night,  results were great

next time i will make a mix using coconut milk.

sometimes i added baking soda /and or citric acid to my powders, i get a nice ayurveda fizz treatment that rinses very easy. 
its like cleansing and conditioning all in one.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

Ayur HOT/scritching. CW'd w/EMB.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 28, 2009)

Today I pre-pooed with a mix of Amla and Vatika oil, applied a paste constisting of:
1 Tbls Aritha Powder
1 Tbls Brahmi Powder
2 Tbls Henna Powder
Rinsed out with conditioner, DC, leave-in, coconut oil to seal and one braid to dry.  Simple yet so very effective.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2009)

Pre oil this morning with amla/shikaki/jasmine/coconut oil, I had premix in the refrigerator amla/brahmi/maka/hibis/fen, I don't know if it was the fenugeek because I had not use it but the slip was great and it felt good on my head. We are having heat wave in MD, and I had just finish working out so I was hot. I did a protein tx with affirm, tea rinse with the same mix, then cantu and jason leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

ltown said:


> Pre oil this morning with amla/shikaki/jasmine/coconut oil, I had premix in the refrigerator amla/brahmi/maka/hibis/fen, I don't know if it was the fenugeek because I had not use it but the slip was great and it felt good on my head. We are having heat wave in MD, and I had just finish working out so I was hot. I did a protein tx with affirm, tea rinse with the same mix, then cantu and jason leave in.


 
I'm sure it was the methi/fen.. bc the slip is amazing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm doing a tea rinse consisting of Fenugreek, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Nettle. I didn't rinse this out. I just wrung out my hair & slathered it Aussie Moist, Silicone Mix, & ORS. After I rinse & air dry. I will seal with Bhringraj and Vatika oil.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> 3 Tbs epsom salt to 3 Tbs of conditioner, heat in microwave for 20-25 seconds, apply to hair, cover with a plastic cap for 20 minutes with or without heat.



Tried it, liked it.  I think this may be a keeper.  THNX!!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm sure it was the methi/fen.. bc the slip is amazing.


 Oh cool that the name for fenugreek I thought it was another powder I needed to get. You are so right the slip was amazing, a keeping.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Tried it, liked it. I think this may be a keeper. THNX!!


 

You're welcome Aspire. I'm so glad ithe epsom salt/conditioner combo worked out for you too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

4mia said:


> i prepooed with hairveda's shik oil. i took herbal henna,and indgo, added enough water to moisten. then I added aloevera juice and 2 squirts of condish to make a creamy paste. I used my hydra-cap and sat for 30 mins. I cowashed with v05. and dc with tresemme. after rinsing, i added serum and a bit of foam, wet wrapped and tied my hair up for the night, results were great
> 
> next time i will make a mix using coconut milk.
> 
> ...


 
Now this sounds like an awesome idea 4mia. I have almost 2 lbs of citric acid to use up and always looking for new ways to use my stuff up. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

I just sprayed my cornrowed hair and scalp with my amla/brahmi/bhringraj spritzer. I have some essential oils in it and it leaves my scalp feeling nice and tingly.


----------



## Ericka (Apr 29, 2009)

I joined this challenge and fell off.....lol. My mother doesn't like the smell of any of the Indian oils I have. My mother and friend said it smells like pee pee so I haven't been too tuff using it. I did notice that it does keep my scalp from getting dry and flaking.


----------



## Love Always (Apr 30, 2009)

Is anyone experiecing darker hair erplexed?  My hair is light brown and I don't want my hair to get any darker. Are there any powders or oils I should avoid if I don't want my hair to darken?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> Is anyone experiecing darker hair erplexed? My hair is light brown and I don't want my hair to get any darker. Are there any powders or oils I should avoid if I don't want my hair to darken?


 

Most of the Ayurveda powders & oils list darker lusturous hair as one of the benefits, I'm currently wearing my hair jet black & I love the fact that my NG doesn't show as such a contrast. http://hennausa.com/ayurvedaherbsc14.php

This site list the benefits of some of the powders. So far Shikakai, Neem, Aritha, and cassia (neutral Henna) are the only ones I see that don't darken the hair. Maybe someone else will chime in HTH


----------



## joib (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I've been busy lately and neglecting my hair. I did my cowash with Amla and Brahmi powder. I mixed another powder in but can't remember which one. I am getting ready for a touch-up next week. It has been 6 months since my last touch-up ( I will not do that again). In order to detangle my hair so I can prepare for my touch-up I need to do a co-wash. My question is can I co-wash my hair two days before I touch-up? Please help. I have been cowashing with my powders every week since the challenge started and I don't want to miss a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah um Imma need to change up my routine.  My tub is starting to act up and I think it is the powders.  This is happening right on time anyway because I plan to start cowashing more in the mornings. My plan:

tea rinse 3x/wk and cowash out
mix powders with dc & cowash 2x/wk


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been busy lately and neglecting my hair. I did my cowash with Amla and Brahmi powder. I mixed another powder in but can't remember which one. I am getting ready for a touch-up next week. It has been 6 months since my last touch-up ( I will not do that again). In order to detangle my hair so I can prepare for my touch-up I need to do a co-wash. *My question is can I co-wash my hair two days* *before I touch-up?* Please help. I have been cowashing with my powders every week since the challenge started and I don't want to miss a week.


 

I just did!! I cowashed on Tues. and did a touchup just now. Wow!! 6 months! I couldn't even make it my 12 wks I'm dcing right now with Aussie Moist and Motions CPR


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah um Imma need to change up my routine. My tub is starting to act up and I think it is the powders. This is happening right on time anyway because I plan to start cowashing more in the mornings. My plan:
> 
> tea rinse 3x/wk and cowash out
> mix powders with dc & cowash 2x/wk


 

I tend to rinse my hair a lot in my kitchen sink for this very reason. I haven't had trouble yet, but I don't want it either. I ususally split my cowashing days between the shower & the sink.


----------



## joib (May 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I just did!! I cowashed on Tues. and did a touchup just now. Wow!! 6 months! I couldn't even make it my 12 wks I'm dcing right now with Aussie Moist and Motions CPR


 
Thanks Flowinlocks. I love Aussie Moist and Motions. I plan to use Aussie for my DC after I touch-up. My new growth is 3" long and very hard to deal with. Did I mention I will NEVER stretch this long again. I just did a cowash with my powders and managed to section my hair in small parts.  When it dries Saturday I will relax it.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 2, 2009)

I've been a while checking in but I've been using my oil pretty much daily.

Went to bed with my hair saturated in ayurveda oil and HEHH. This morning I'm making a tea with whatever cleansing and moisturising herbs and powders I still have on hand (need to go shopping for more!) and mixing this with rhassoul clay for a detox wash, then I'll DC with AO HSR mixed with honey and a little more oil. I'll do a final rinse with coconut milk and nettle + hibiscus tea. I may trim too - will see how I feel. This'll probably take me all morning, probably all day, but I'm not planning to go anywhere special, so it's okay!


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2009)

Thursday morning I oiled with amla/jasmine/coconut/shikaki, prepoo with amla, shikaki, maka, brahmi, hib, fen in suave coconut conditioner, did a protein with nex emergen, condition with he, tea rinse with the same prepoo. Oh I love the tea rinse I finally got flowinlock procedure down by dilute it in a gallon water bottle.  I used the original cantu leave in, I went and brought a couple of jar after flowin and others say they are substituing the ingredient. Finally sealed with oil mix. The next morning my hair was dry and it was silkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Love it thanks Flowinlocks


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

My natural hair is cornrowed so I simply spray it daily with my ayurveda powder and oil mixture with infusium 23 and braid spray to keep it all moist and strengthened all at the same time.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 2, 2009)

2tsp brahmi and hibiscus powders, 1tsp amla and shikakai powders all in 200mls boiled filtered water then strained, mixed with rhassoul and a sqeeze of condish - cleaned my hair so clean and left it feeling soft. I then DC with AO HSR with honey and salt added - bad idea - I know peeps are raving about salt but this was a bad idea. Will try again but not soon, me thinks! Anyway, I rinsed after 20 minutes and applied AO HSR as a leave in, sealed with whipped shea, avocado, mango, coconut and cocoa butter. Dipped ends in glycerol (it's like castor oil, not the glycerine I know - a by product of  palm oil processing). Hair feels okay but unremarkable. That salt..... bad, bad idea!


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

Okay I finally figured out what my dosha is:  KAPHA.  Big time.  20 pts more than Pitta or Vata.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I finally figured out what my dosha is: KAPHA. Big time. 20 pts more than Pitta or Vata.


 
I am hot fired up Pitta.


----------



## Aspasia (May 3, 2009)

Count me in. I already have my Hesh powders,Vatika oil,Alma oil. 

I'll see when I can post first picks-

BTW what is two heat pass?

Excited to see the results-


----------



## Aspasia (May 3, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> Is anyone experiecing darker hair erplexed? My hair is light brown and I don't want my hair to get any darker. Are there any powders or oils I should avoid if I don't want my hair to darken?


 
I know that Bhrami powder can darken hair, that's one reason why I use it.


----------



## Aspasia (May 3, 2009)

Ericka said:


> I joined this challenge and fell off.....lol. My mother doesn't like the smell of any of the Indian oils I have. My mother and friend said it smells like pee pee so I haven't been too tuff using it. I did notice that it does keep my scalp from getting dry and flaking.


 
That's great! I can relate. I used Shikakai oil and a girl from my study group said that it smelled like curry, it must have been the santal. Anyway, I grinned and said that it was my hair. Anyway I can see myself using these oils for pre poo. Dabur coconut is doable but the rest...


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Aspasia said:


> Count me in. I already have my Hesh powders,Vatika oil,Alma oil.
> 
> I'll see when I can post first picks-
> 
> ...


 
2 times you are allowed to use heat on your hair throughout these 4 months of this challenge, ie. flat ironing, blow drying, hot comb,or curling iron.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Aspasia said:


> I know that Bhrami powder can darken hair, that's one reason why I use it.


 
Actually it's the amla powder that darkens my hair. Brahmi may help a little.


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2009)

I did my usual ayurevda prepoo oil amla, jasmine, shikaki, and pre poo mix with suave coconut and  amla,brahmi,maka,hib,fen. I did a protein Joico tx and follow up with dc and tea rinse with same herbs as prepoo. I use salerm leave in, seal and moist.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am hot fired up Pitta.


 
I took like 2 more tests just to make sure but I am a Kapha.

I tried scritching tonight.  I had done it once before directly on my scalp and did not like how tangled my hair got.  I did a search here and found a better way to do it (with a satin bonnet on) and I feel good about it.  So I will start small and try to commit to 3x/wk.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2009)

Dcing with Aussie Moist, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, & Bhringraj. 
__________________


----------



## Aspire (May 4, 2009)

Using oils daily - did not do a paste last week.  Will do one this week.  Did however get a touch-up as my hair was starting to break at the demarcation line.  My hair came out amazingly soft and silky - NO HEAT!!  This a a first for me.  Even my sisters commented on how silky it was.  The relaxer did not change so I guess it must be the Ayurveda. I also DC'd this time prior to the neutralizer and that was a first as well - it may have also contributed.

Cao!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 5, 2009)

Dcing with Motions CPR, Nixon, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami, Bhringraj,Amla,& Nettle. Will airdry & seal with Bhringraj & Vatika oil.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

I'm still wearing my hair flat rowed so the only thing I can do is spray my ayurveda tea rinse on it daily for strength and conditioning.


----------



## hurricane (May 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Dcing with Aussie Moist, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, & Bhringraj.
> __________________


 
*I just purchased some AM. What should I expect? I have been using hair one and like it but I found a big bottle of AM at wal-mart for like $5.00. I couldn't pass that up. Just tell me how your hair is benefiting from it. Thanks.*


----------



## hurricane (May 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Using oils daily - did not do a paste last week. Will do one this week. Did however get a touch-up as my hair was starting to break at the demarcation line. My hair came out amazingly soft and silky - NO HEAT!! This a a first for me. Even my sisters commented on how silky it was. The relaxer did not change so I guess it must be the Ayurveda. I also DC'd this time prior to the neutralizer and that was a first as well - it may have also contributed.
> 
> Cao!


__________________________________________________________

*Your hair looks really healthy and even in that pic. Keep it up girl. Take care of those ends.*


----------



## flowinlocks (May 5, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *I just purchased some AM. What should I expect? I have been using hair one and like it but I found a big bottle of AM at wal-mart for like $5.00. I couldn't pass that up. Just tell me how your hair is benefiting from it. Thanks.*


 

I've used it about 3 times, (once with Ayurvedic herbs). I'm not kidding you, my hair was like butter afterwards! I bought this to cowash with, but *it leaves my hair so soft & moist I used it to DC as well.* I think I love it almost more than my Suave. The reason I would keep Suave on hand is because it's excellent for rinsing out powders. HTH


----------



## hurricane (May 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I've used it about 3 times, (once with Ayurvedic herbs). I'm not kidding you, my HAIR like butter afterwards! I bought this to cawash with, but *it leaves my hair so soft & moist I used it to DC as well.* I think I love it almost more than my Suave. The reason I would keep Suave on hand is because it's excellent for rinsing out powders. HTH


________________________________________________________________

*Oh, okay. I never thought that I would stop using suave humectress but I really liked the way Hair One made my hair feel. Soft and silky but the bottle is small compared to the AM. I'm trying to be economical.*

*Thanks for the review.*


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2009)

Ladies, since we are not allow to use heat how is everyone styling their hair? I'm transitioning so baby ponyis what I'm doing.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

^^Bunning it up on a daily.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Bunning it up on a daily.


 


Same here


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2009)

Ok same here! I preoil with amla/jasmine/shikaki today, co wash with amla/hib/fen/brahmi/maka, affirm tx, dc, moist.


----------



## Aspire (May 7, 2009)

hurricane said:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> *Your hair looks really healthy and even in that pic. Keep it up girl. Take care of those ends.*




Thanks, but it was a fallacy.  I had just had DH even my ends for me (a normal process prior to LHCF).  My hair was in ok shape - an improvement since November when I first started taking care of my hair, but nothing compared to the 6+ weeks I have been following LHCF.  I am so glad I found this board. I feel like doing the happy dance.

So . . . did my mask of Amla and Kapor Kaluchi(sp).  Loved the way it came out but the KK is kind of gritty, so the next time I will put it through a sifter or blender.  

OK - so on another note since we are bringing up conditioners . . . . I am still struggling to find a good leave-in.  I have Giovanni Direct, but not sure if I like it.  It does not seem to give me the moisture I need with the Ayurvedic process.  What are you ladies using?  

-


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Thanks, but it was a fallacy. I had just had DH even my ends for me (a normal process prior to LHCF). My hair was in ok shape - an improvement since November when I first started taking care of my hair, but nothing compared to the 6+ weeks I have been following LHCF. I am so glad I found this board. I feel like doing the happy dance.
> 
> So . . . did my mask of Amla and Kapor Kaluchi(sp). Loved the way it came out but the KK is kind of gritty, so the next time I will put it through a sifter or blender.
> 
> ...


 
Two other leave-ins get raving reviews and they are Paul Mitchel The Conditioner and Rusk Sensories leave in. I have the PMTC and I like it. I do understand about the Giovanni Direct though...it doesn't do much for my freshly henna'ed hair either. I have been using my Salerm 21 with B5 leave in as a leav in after my hanna treatments.


----------



## MissMusic (May 7, 2009)

I used the Swastik Shikakai shampoo bar for the first time last night and I LOVE IT! Its a keeper!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2009)

Dced with AM, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami,Horsetail,& Nettle. Will seal with Vatika & Sesa oil.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 9, 2009)

I oil rinsed last night, co-washed with a littlke african black soap for a proper cleanse and hennaed. Mixed the henna up with  the remains of my wash mixture tea from last week - brahmi, hibiscus, amla and shikakai. DCed overnight with AO HSR, Rosa Mosqueta and a condish I'm trying to use up and finish and coconut milk. Up in a moment to rinse off. I'll finish off with a coconut milk final rinse - hoping this'll leave my hair moisuirised enough so I can braid/twist with extensions. Need a break from fiddling with my hair for a few weeks, lol.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 9, 2009)

I'm way too late to join the challenge, but I am with you in spirit.  I'm going to be following the challenge somewhat.  The two ayurvedic oils I use are vatika oil and coconut oil (hopefully that counts as one).  And I have 8 different powders to rotate between.  I will be using the powders once a week in rotation.  Can't wait to start reaping the benefits .  HHG.


----------



## Aspire (May 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Two other leave-ins get raving reviews and they are Paul Mitchel The Conditioner and Rusk Sensories leave in. I have the PMTC and I like it. I do understand about the Giovanni Direct though...it doesn't do much for my freshly henna'ed hair either. I have been using my Salerm 21 with B5 leave in as a leav in after my hanna treatments.



Oooh, I love Rusk Sensories body lotion, I got it in a gift bag but never use the other products.  I will dig up the conditioner.  I have heard a lot about the Salerm products on the board too.  I am past my budget for May (can you believe that?) so I guess I will have to wait to buy anything more. .  I am trying my best to stay married. 
-


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Oooh, I love Rusk Sensories body lotion, I got it in a gift bag but never use the other products. I will dig up the conditioner. I have heard a lot about the Salerm products on the board too. I am past my budget for May (can you believe that?) so I guess I will have to wait to buy anything more. . I am trying my best to stay married.
> -


 
One of the BSS has the Rusk Sensories leave in here so I will be buying that pretty soon along with a Joico poo and conditioner.


----------



## pringe (May 12, 2009)

ok i used 1 heat pass cause i got my hair blown out this week. IDK what to do anymore. It doesnt seem like it grew to me at all. im very discouraged right now. :O(


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

pringe said:


> ok i used 1 heat pass cause i got my hair blown out this week. IDK what to do anymore. It doesnt seem like it grew to me at all. im very discouraged right now. :O(


 
It's growing alright, but what are you doing to retain the growth? Any protective styling, bunning, roller setting, etc?


----------



## exubah (May 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> One of the BSS has the Rusk Sensories leave in here so I will be buying that pretty soon along with a Joico poo and conditioner.



Is this BSS in Nassau?  I need the local hookup if I have an emergency and run out of this.  Do they carry NTM products as well?  (... sorry for hijacking OP)


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do a Brahmi/Maka cowash, Henna, or do a regular cowash with a protein treatment today.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

exubah said:


> Is this BSS in Nassau? I need the local hookup if I have an emergency and run out of this. Do they carry NTM products as well? (... sorry for hijacking OP)


 
Hey exubah, my fellow Bahama Mama. You can find the 8.5 oz bottle of Rusk sensories at Beauty Rama for $12.00. Go get yours girl. It smells divine and goes on incredibly smooth. I love it so much I think I need to buy the 33oz bottle next time from www.sleekhair.com.

By the way, I didn't see NTM there but they do have some Redken, Nioxin, Biolage, Dudley's, Joico and Paul Mitchell products.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Yesterday I dced with AM, TJ Nourish spa, Motions CPR, Nettle, Horsetail, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla & Fenugreek. I tried Muffin's method of Dissolving the Fenugreek in boiling water first. I used only a tablespoon of powder & kept adding boiling water till I got a smooth paste, *THEN* I mixed in my other herbs & cond. It rinsed *MUCH* easier. Thanks Muffin!!:blowkiss:
Another thing, I think I was underestimating the fact that this herb (Fenugreek) is also used as a thickener, that is until I noticed how one spoon turned to almost a 1/4 cup when mixed with liquid. This along with the fact it releases mucilage plus needing HOT liquid to help it dissolve is why I was getting the glue like consistency. I was using nowhere near the amount of liquid needed to smooth this stuff out. It was sorta like adding water to cornstarch. I just kept growing So the conclusion for smoother rinsing (for me anyway) less powder, more liquid (*HOT*) *then* add cond.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 14, 2009)

Today I oil with Navratna oil, washed with the Swastik Shikakai bar for the first time. I have to admit I was terrified of having a hard matted mess. To my surprise my hair came out soft strong and a bit coated, I'm dcing now with AM, TJ Nourish spa, Suave Humectant for slip, Nettle, Amla, Bhrami, & Bhringraj.


----------



## Ltown (May 15, 2009)

I'm still using the same routine it works no breakages with my transition.  I  preoil amla, neem, shikaki, and jasmine, co wash mix amla, methi, brahmi, hib, maka with VO5 or Suave, dc then tea rinse with methi, amla, hib, brahmi, maka. I have not had any problems with fenugreek maybe because I use the cheap conditioners and use a whip.


----------



## GirlTalk (May 15, 2009)

Hey Ladies,
It's been a while since I have checked in. My hair really luvs amla paste w/ EOs, ayurvedic oils, silk peptide powder & castor oil! My hair is getting crazy thick & it's growing nicely too. BTW, I added some Glover's sulfur to my paste, my hair feels strong, almost like I could sew a button on with a strand of my hair!


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'm still using the same routine it works no breakages with my transition. I preoil amla, neem, shikaki, and jasmine, co wash mix amla, methi, brahmi, hib, maka with VO5 or Suave, dc then tea rinse with methi, amla, hib, brahmi, maka. I* have not had any problems with fenugreek maybe because I use the cheap conditioners and use a whip*.


 
Definitely a whip is the way to go. I use one too when I mix all my powders.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


----------



## Ltown (May 16, 2009)

Today preoil with amla/shikaki/jasmine, mix with vo5 strawsberry with amla/shikaki, hib, fenugreek, brahmi, maka this mix well I tried it with aussie but it's was too thick. DC with AO Rose and use rusk leave in.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

I henna'd today. I added more Brahmi and Maka powders than usual and now my scalp tingles. I never had that to happen without adding EO's to the henna mix. My hair is very soft.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2009)

Forgot to scritch this week.  Will try again next week. I'm really liking this routine of 3 days tea rinsing and cowashing it out and 2 days of mixing powders in cowashes and dcs.  My bathtub thanks me for this too.  With all this added product in my hair I think every two weeks I will alternate bw shampooing with a bar, liquid shampoo, cleansing tea rinse, and clarifying.

I just ordered kaphi tone, cassia, amla oil, and shikakai oil.  Can't wait to get those to incorporate them in my routine.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Forgot to scritch this week.* Will try again next week. I'm really liking this routine of 3 days tea rinsing and cowashing it out and 2 days of mixing powders in cowashes and dcs. My bathtub thanks me for this too. With all this added product in my hair I think every two weeks I will alternate bw shampooing with a bar, liquid shampoo, cleansing tea rinse, and clarifying.
> 
> I just ordered kaphi tone, cassia, amla oil, and shikakai oil. Can't wait to get those to incorporate them in my routine.


 

A rediscovered hair practice of mine - the beloved scritching. Works like a charm and leaves my scalp all nice and tingly.

ETA: I think I need to start adding my powders to my conditioners everytime now to get some faster results especially with summer coming just around the corner - problem is, I will be having extension braids installed next week end. Hmmm, decisions, decisions!Ah what the heck, I'll continue to use my ayurveda tea rinse spritzer then.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I henna'd today. I added more Brahmi and Maka powders than usual and now my scalp tingles. I never had that to happen without adding EO's to the henna mix. My hair is very soft.


 
I henna'ed today as well and had the same sensation on my scalp but that could be from the 5 drops of tea tree EO I added to mine, maybe or it could be from all the scritching I've been doing lately.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Aggie where are you??


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Today I'm doing a dc with TJ Nourish spa, Aussie Moist, Fenugreek/Bhringraj tea, Nettle, Horsetail, and Bhrami. I will air dry and seal with Vatika oil.


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2009)

This week used Amila and Kalpi Tone.  I think this is going to be my permanent mix.  I really LOVE the way my hair comes out.  I know Kalpi Tone already has Amla in it, but my hair seems to love the added Amla.

I also tried the Rusk Sensories conditioner.  I had samples and this has now become my new con-wash.  It is incredibly moisturizing and helps counter the powders.  

Lastly since Amla is my favorite, I have decided to go with Amla w/o MO.  I have found it made with Sesame Oil (till oil) and would like to try that.  I am trying my best to only use the best during my hair journey.
-


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie where are you??


 
What's up FL, I am henna'ing my hair today. About to wash it out right now. 

Here's my update:

I have my last bit of henna that I added a big gob of Loreal Mega Moisture Conditioner to on my hair right now. I will be letting my stylist give me another trim tomorrow and can't wait to see what I'll look like. I'll follow up this henna treatment with some AO HSR mixed with a little honey and hot EVOO and will keep it in overnight, wash out in the morning and will be going to my stylist with a wig over shower cap on wet hair and all she has to do is give me a color rinse and trim and I'll be outta there.

My gray hairs are really resisting color now so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think my henna might be a little old so I'll throw it out and buy some more. I don't think it's wise to buy the amount of henna I did the last time (5lbs). I didn't go through it fast enough obviously so next time I'll just buy a kilo at at time which is about 2.2lbs. That should be enough for about a year providing I'm henna'ing my hair at least once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> What's up FL,
> 
> 
> I just got done stalking your Fotki for the Fenugreek recipe. Lol I still trip out on how much stuff you own!! Anyway, I was wondering if you did your dc after your Fenugreek treatment or did you mix it with your cond. I made a tea of Brhingraj and Fenugreek, mixed it with my cond., then added my other herbs. My hair came out strong. (like it does when I do a tea rinse), but not quite as moist as when I do A rinse first , then dc. I'm def. gonna try your. recipe. Also I never add oil to my mixture, do you think the oil makes a big difference?


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > What's up FL,
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > I always seem to DC after any ayurveda treatment as a force od habit I guess and the fenugreek tea rinse is no exception. I have on occasion, used the fenugreek tea rinse as a final rinse the same way I use the ACV rinse after my DC for added slip and that has worked fine as well. But more often than not, I hve DCed after the rinse.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > So basically this is a tea rinse mixed with oil, then dc. Hmmmm...........Sounds yummy.
> ...


----------



## MissMusic (May 20, 2009)

I am out of town, but I am still keeping it ayurvedic by using vatika oil and my swastik shampoo bar.  By the way, I love the shampoo bar.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 23, 2009)

Prepooed with Navratna oil, pooed with Shikakai bar, dcing with ORS, AM,Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami,Bhringraj, Nettle. I will airdry & seal with Cantu leave in and Vatika.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 23, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I am out of town, but I am still keeping it ayurvedic by using vatika oil and my swastik shampoo bar. By the way, I love the shampoo bar.


 

Me too, how many times a week do you use it?


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2009)

Prepooing overnight with Amla Gold and with probably do a Brahmi cowash in the morning.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Prepooed with Navratna oil, pooed with Shikakai bar, dcing with ORS, AM,Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami,Bhringraj, Nettle. I will airdry & seal with Cantu leave in and Vatika.



Preoil with amla,jasmine, shikaki, dc with amla,meth,shikaki,maka,brahmi, nex emergen, dc with yes to carrot, pc, tea rinse, cantu leave in and vatika

Flowinlocks, did you find the original Cantu leave in?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Preoil with amla,jasmine, shikaki, dc with amla,meth,shikaki,maka,brahmi, nex emergen, dc with yes to carrot, pc, tea rinse, cantu leave in and vatika
> 
> Flowinlocks, did you find the original Cantu leave in?


 



My sister found it!! She found it at an Asian bbs. The funny thing is, it's in the new jar, but it's the old formulaerplexed. And the jar looks even slightly different than the previous new jar I ordered online.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> My sister found it!! She found it at an Asian bbs. The funny thing is, it's in the new jar, but it's the old formulaerplexed. And the jar looks even slightly different than the previous new jar I ordered online.


I'm glad you got some, I love this stuff!


----------



## pringe (May 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It's growing alright, but what are you doing to retain the growth? Any protective styling, bunning, roller setting, etc?




Ur right it is growing. I took a comparison pic and compared it to Dec and realized that its not that my hair didnt grow. the dam hair stylist mustve chopped off 2 inches of hair! My pic in Dec was full shoulder length and now i'm a little past shoulder length.  

i still feel discouraged because i watch other women's head on here and their hair is flourishing and mine seems to stay the same.  sorry to be so negative.


But i'm back on my ayurveda grind. did a rinse with Shikakai and Amla, co washed with hairveda's moist condition & deep conditioned with Nexxus Humectress.  braided my hair and will keep this style hopefully for 2 weeks, sealed with Vatika oil.


----------



## Aspire (May 26, 2009)

Yesterday, I DC'd with AO HR on dry hair, then cleansed with Ayurvedic mixture, then DC'd again and ACV for final rinse. Pinned up and air-dried with scarf. My hair is still damp in the back, but very soft and silky. My new growth looks like the relaxed hair as well. Even less breakage in comb than before. I think that is due to the ACV rinses.

Still loving Ayurveda, but need to find a way to simplify.  I think I will try one of the bars once my powders are finished.  I have made the decision not to buy anything else until my current stash of the same type of product is finished.  I can't afford to be a hair PJ .  I already have too many other addictions - books, food, home deco, shoes.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (May 26, 2009)

I am doing a modified version of this.  I am not using powders to cleanse...only condition.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 27, 2009)

Yesterday I dced with TJ Nourish Spa, Aussie Moist, Bhrami, Bhingraj, Nettle & Horsetail. I did something different this time, I added a teaspoon of Chlorophyll to my mix. It kinda made my scalp tingle a little. I sealed with Vatika & my homemade Shikakai, Neem,Amla oil. Tonight I'm experimenting with infusing an oil consisting of Vatika, Skikakai, Bhringraj,and Fenugeek. After I strain it and put it in my bottle, I'll add Rosemary EO.


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yesterday I dced with TJ Nourish Spa, Aussie Moist, Bhrami, Bhingraj, Nettle & Horsetail. I did something different this time, I added a teaspoon of Chlorophyll to my mix. It kinda made my scalp tingle a little. I sealed with Vatika & my homemade Shikakai, Neem,Amla oil. Tonight I'm experimenting with infusing an oil consisting of Vatika, Skikakai, Bhringraj,and Fenugeek. After I strain it and put it in my bottle, I'll add Rosemary EO.


This does sound interesting but I thought vatika had shikaki and bhringraji? I don't have anymore to look at the ingredients!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 27, 2009)

ltown said:


> This does sound interesting but I thought vatika had shikaki and bhringraji? I don't have anymore to look at the ingredients!


 

I does indeed have Bhrami,Amla,Henna,Neem,and even the rosemary. I'm not sure about the Bhringraj. And I didn't see Shikakai either,but I have some Shikakai I need to use up. I use it sparingly because it tends to dry my hair even in small doses. My Bhringraj has a few too many stem & pieces for my liking, so I'm using it up also. In teas & cowashes. The Fenugreek is a chore for me to incorporate it into my reggie unless I make a tea out of it. Although I recently learned boiling water help it from being so gummy. I still want the goodness of these herbs in my hair constantly. So what better way to use up my stash? I figure a little extra punch to that Vatika can't hurt. I'm calling it my Vatika cocktail.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2009)

My hair is drier these days and I think it has to do with a number of things.  I'm 21 weeks post, I probably should be moisturizing 2x/day, and I think my hair has a tougher time in summer vs winter.  So I have upped the moisturizing to 2x day.  I may start carrying an extra moisturizer with me just in case.  I plan to cut back on using the powders and teas to only 1x/wk each.  I always do an acv rinse as my final step but I think I may need to add porosity control somewhere in there too.  I whole head baggy a few times a week also. Hopefully all of these small changes will help combat the dryness.


----------



## MissMusic (May 27, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Me too, how many times a week do you use it?



Usually once a week, but since out of town, twice a week.


----------



## hurricane (May 27, 2009)

*Not in this challenge but I have decided to only use the moisturizing powders :*

*1. Brahmi ( paste )*
*2. Henna for conditioning/color*

*May use aritha/shakiki every 3 months or so *

*Only use shampoo during my salon visits every 3 weeks.*

*Good Luck to you all. Can't wait to your pics.*


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2009)

I'm on a 2 week trip to Nebraska and won't be using the powders until I return home but I will try to keep an eye on you ladies by checking in periodically. Good luck until I can join you again by the midle of June. I am currently wearing extension braids but I will be using my famous rinse to spritz it with.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm on a 2 week trip to Nebraska and won't be using the powders until I return home but I will try to keep an eye on you ladies by checking in periodically. Good luck until I can join you again by the midle of June. I am currently wearing extension braids but I will be using my famous rinse to spritz it with.


 

Have a safe & fun trip. See you when you get back.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm on a 2 week trip to Nebraska and won't be using the powders until I return home but I will try to keep an eye on you ladies by checking in periodically. Good luck until I can join you again by the midle of June. I am currently wearing extension braids but I will be using my famous rinse to spritz it with.


 
I hope you have a fantastic trip.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 2, 2009)

*I tried something totally new this week, and I think it is a winner!!* 
​
So. . . . I thought I would share.  This worked beautifully for my incredibly fine hair.

I purchased a can of coconut milk (Tai Kitchen).  These were my steps:



DC'd with AO HR and creme from the top of the coconut milk the day before the powder mix.
Then I used the liquid coconut milk to make my powder paste.
That evening I oiled with Amla/Shikakai oils before bed

The next day I applied the powder mixture
DC with ORS
Giovanni Direct
Seal with caster/amla

The addition of the coconut milk added a lot of moisture to my hair. My hair does not like CO left on, but it seems to do well when it is rinsed out.

I will be adding the coconut 1-2 times per month.


----------



## hurricane (Jun 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> *I tried something totally new this week, and I think it is a winner!!*​
> 
> 
> So. . . . I thought I would share. This worked beautifully for my incredibly fine hair.
> ...


 
__________________________________________________________

*Sounds good. I may try that coconut mixture with my brahmi powder. *


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm on a 2 week trip to Nebraska and won't be using the powders until I return home but I will try to keep an eye on you ladies by checking in periodically. Good luck until I can join you again by the midle of June. I am currently wearing extension braids but I will be using my famous rinse to spritz it with.


Aggie, seen the pics very nices!  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> *I tried something totally new this week, and I think it is a winner!!*​
> 
> 
> So. . . . I thought I would share. This worked beautifully for my incredibly fine hair.
> ...


 

I looked at coconut milk a few times & and past it up. I might try adding it in my powder mixture. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 2, 2009)

hurricane said:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> *Sounds good. I may try that coconut mixture with my brahmi powder. *





flowinlocks said:


> I looked at coconut milk a few times & and past it up. I might try adding it in my powder mixture. Thanks for the review.



It definitely worked for me.  I air dried after and my hair is still soft and my NG feels good too. 

Hope it works well for you ladies!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love coconut milk! I think I may experiment with cream of coconut too. I see that when I go to the store.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 3, 2009)

Sunday I washed with my Shikakai bar, dc with AM, then sealed with Castor oil and my Vatika Cocktail.
Tuesday I dced on dry hair with Cholesterol, Suave Humectant, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Amla, a few drops of Rosemary eo, & Fenugreek extract. Then air dried a sealed with Hairveda Shikakai oil, Bhrami oil, & S curl.
Today I Shampooed again with the Shikakai bar, sigh......... I love this bar. Then I dc with AM , then sealed with Vatika Cocktail, Bhrami oil, & Castor oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sunday I washed with my Shikakai bar, dc with AM, then sealed with Castor oil and my Vatika Cocktail.
> Tuesday I dced on dry hair with Cholesterol, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Amla, a few drops of Rosemary eo, & Fenugreek extract. Then air dried a sealed with Hairveda Shikakai oil, Bhrami oil, & S curl.
> Today I Shampooed again with the Shikakai bar, sigh......... I love this bar. Then I dc with AM , then sealed with Vatika Cocktail, Bhrami oil, & Castor oil.


Flowinlocks, so the shikaki bar is not as drying as the powder? Where did you get your online?


----------



## GirlTalk (Jun 4, 2009)

Wednesday I did Amla paste w/ EOs &  3 Ayurvedic oils. I moisurized with Komaza shea butter lotioned & sealed w/ JBCO.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sunday I washed with my Shikakai bar, dc *with AM*, then sealed with Castor oil and my Vatika Cocktail.
> Tuesday I dced on dry hair with Cholesterol, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Amla, a few drops of Rosemary eo, & Fenugreek extract. Then air dried a sealed with Hairveda Shikakai oil, Bhrami oil, & S curl.
> Today I Shampooed again with the Shikakai bar, sigh......... I love this bar. Then I dc with AM , then sealed with Vatika Cocktail, Bhrami oil, & Castor oil.



OK.  I really have to try this Aussi Moist conditioner.  I think I have much of my regimen down, but I am not crazy about my DC (ORS).  I used Ellin Lavar prior to LHCF, but I am leery of the cones since I am not actually shampooing.  I have yet to find one I like as much.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2009)

I asked this before and I believe it was agreed it was a good mix but I want to know about the ratios.

2 boxes of kalpi tone
1 box of fenugreek (methi)

It will be a tea rinse.  Thoughts?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2009)

ltown said:


> Flowinlocks, so the shikaki bar is not as drying as the powder? Where did you get your online?


 


I was so afraid of this, girl you shoulda saw me the first time I used it. I have to admit it does leave a really weird feeling on the hair (when wet only)kinda waxy. The trick is to make SURE THE HAIR IS OILED FROM ROOT TO TIP. I never purposely prepoo overnight, because I oil my hair on a daily anyway & it's usually full of Cantu Shea from being in a bun. To answer your question , I would say to me no. Because even with oiled hair the Powder is still drying on my hair even in small doses. The bar? Well lets just say you could have NEVER told me I would be using this twice week, my hair feels so good afterwards I actually want to use it more, but I don't want to overdo a good thing . I usually get in the shower, wet my hair, lather my bar in my hands, gently suds my scalp and pull it thru the ends. Don't be alarmed by the coated feeling. Then I repeat this process except I kinda suds the whole head this time. I DON'T MANIPULATE THE HAIR ALL AROUND, like you would normally poo, I keep it laying back and gently suds from root to tip. I rinse well and saturate with AM till the end of my shower. When I rinse the cond. out the waxy feeling goes with it. And omg my hair feels buttery soft. Even when it dries. I notice my hair feels ropelike with almost no shedding during detangling. I have the regular Swastik bar from the Indian grocers. I would like to try some other variations and brands, but I couldn't convince myself to pay $12.00 online. I wanted 2 bars and it was gonna be $1.99 per bar, plus $8.00 shipping. I paid $ 1.49 each at the store. I'm sorry for the long for the post, but I figured I'd give a review for anyone who finds the powder too drying and would like to give the bars a shot.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I asked this before and I believe it was agreed it was a good mix but I want to know about the ratios.
> 
> 2 boxes of kalpi tone
> 1 box of fenugreek (methi)
> ...


 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be doing my weekly henna on Saturday for 3-4 hours. Then indigo.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 4, 2009)

Henna and Indigo also for me on Sunday


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was so afraid of this, girl you shoulda saw me the first time I used it. I have to admit it does leave a really weird feeling on the hair (when wet only)kinda waxy. The trick is to make SURE THE HAIR IS OILED FROM ROOT TO TIP. I never purposely prepoo overnight, because I oil my hair on a daily anyway & it's usually full of Cantu Shea from being in a bun. To answer your question , I would say to me no. Because even with oiled hair the Powder is still drying on my hair even in small doses. The bar? Well lets just say you could have NEVER told me I would be using this twice week, my hair feels so good afterwards I actually want to use it more, but I don't want to overdo a good thing . I usually get in the shower, wet my hair, lather my bar in my hands, gently suds my scalp and pull it thru the ends. Don't be alarmed by the coated feeling. Then I repeat this process except I kinda suds the whole head this time. I DON'T MANIPULATE THE HAIR ALL AROUND, like you would normally poo, I keep it laying back and gently suds from root to tip. I rinse well and saturate with AM till the end of my shower. When I rinse the cond. out the waxy feeling goes with it. And omg my hair feels buttery soft. Even when it dries. I notice my hair feels ropelike with almost no shedding during detangling. I have the regular Swastik bar from the Indian grocers. I would like to try some other variations and brands, but I couldn't convince myself to pay $12.00 online. I wanted 2 bars and it was gonna be $1.99 per bar, plus $8.00 shipping. I paid $ 1.49 each at the store. I'm sorry for the long for the post, but I figured I'd give a review for anyone who finds the powder too drying and would like to give the bars a shot.


I appreciate the detail it never too much information when you are learning new things and techniques. Thank you


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2009)

I have not posted anything about my routine in a while but nothing has change I'm still using the same products: oils are amla, jasmine, coconut, and neems. Powders:  amla,hib,meth,brahmi, maka, shak for co wash with vo5 or am or suave, which ever I grab. Tea rinse: hib,amla,maka,brahmi. I use vatika or plain coconut and shea butter to seal/moist.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I was so afraid of this, girl you shoulda saw me the first time I used it. I have to admit it does leave a really weird feeling on the hair (when wet only)kinda waxy. The trick is to make SURE THE HAIR IS OILED FROM ROOT TO TIP. I never purposely prepoo overnight, because I oil my hair on a daily anyway & it's usually full of Cantu Shea from being in a bun. To answer your question , I would say to me no. Because even with oiled hair the Powder is still drying on my hair even in small doses. The bar? Well lets just say you could have NEVER told me I would be using this twice week, my hair feels so good afterwards I actually want to use it more, but I don't want to overdo a good thing . I usually get in the shower, wet my hair, lather my bar in my hands, gently suds my scalp and pull it thru the ends. Don't be alarmed by the coated feeling. Then I repeat this process except I kinda suds the whole head this time. I DON'T MANIPULATE THE HAIR ALL AROUND, like you would normally poo, I keep it laying back and gently suds from root to tip. I rinse well and saturate with AM till the end of my shower. When I rinse the cond. out the waxy feeling goes with it. And omg my hair feels buttery soft. Even when it dries. I notice my hair feels ropelike with almost no shedding during detangling. I have the regular Swastik bar from the Indian grocers. I would like to try some other variations and brands, but I couldn't convince myself to pay $12.00 online. I wanted 2 bars and it was gonna be $1.99 per bar, plus $8.00 shipping. I paid $ 1.49 each at the store. I'm sorry for the long for the post, but I figured I'd give a review for anyone who finds the powder too drying and would like to give the bars a shot.




Exactly how I would describe it.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Getting to the End of the Challenge so kick it into high gear!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, nobody has posted in a few days.

Monday I dced with Silicone mix, AM, Brahmi, Bhrinjraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Fenugreek extract,& Rosemary eo. I sealed with my Vatika cocktail & Brahmi oil.

Wednesday I pooed with my Shikakai bar & cond. with Aussie Deep.
I sealed with Gro Aut oil, and Hairveda Shikakai oil.

Today I cowashed with Suave Humectant, I will seal with Grow Aut, Shikakai, & Sesa oil.


----------



## Love Always (Jun 11, 2009)

For the ladies that are co-washing with their powders, are you oiling your scalp first and then follow up with co-washing?  Also, when co-washing are you massaging your scalp or just letting the conditoner sit on your hair, as in letting the conditioner penetrate throughout your hair ?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Nisha619 said:


> For the ladies that are co-washing with their powders, are you oiling your scalp first and then follow up with co-washing? Also, when co-washing are you massaging your scalp or just letting the conditoner sit on your hair, as in letting the conditioner penetrate throughout your hair ?


 

My scalp and hair are usually oiled. I don't massage my scalp/hair with the powders in. This is a nono. You *don't *want to manipulate the hair with the powders in. I usually make a conditioning mud pack with, powders, cond,and sometimes a little oil. I part my hair and apply the mixture as I would a touch up, to ng only. (this is on dry hair). Then I pull it through the ends.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow, nobody has posted in a few days.
> 
> Monday I dced with Silicone mix, AM, Brahmi, Bhrinjraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Fenugreek extract,& Rosemary eo. I sealed with my Vatika cocktail & Brahmi oil.
> 
> ...


Flowin, I was thinking the same thing and think we are winding down to the end of this challenge. This week I use amla/shik,hib/brahmi/maka/fen for co wash in suave did a protein silicone mix, dc yes to carrot. Nettle tea rinse, moisturize with shea butter mix and vatika


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep, I've noticed.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, somehow I didn't use anything ayurvedic this week.  Work has been a hectic mess. I will get back on it next week.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2009)

Been traveling for work all week.  Finally home.  Sitting here now with Amla/Kalpi Tone/Henna/Cassia with Mahabhirjani oil (sp) in it.  DC'd prior with AOHR mixed with JBCO.  About to rinse it out.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wow, nobody has posted in a few days.
> 
> Monday I dced with Silicone mix, AM, Brahmi, Bhrinjraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Fenugreek extract,& Rosemary eo. I sealed with my Vatika cocktail & Brahmi oil.
> 
> ...


I know FL, I'm in waist length extension braids, just got home from a 2 week trip to the US and now trying to settle back in. I probably won't be doing anything aurvedic until my braids are down.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't been using my Ayurvedic products lately. I've decided to transition to natural. I plan to start back on my Brahmi cowashes and Henna treatment to help with the transition. I'm 7 weeks post but I would have been 7 months if I hadn't relaxed back in April.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I know FL, I'm in *waist length extension braids,* just got home from a 2 week trip to the US and now trying to settle back in. I probably won't be doing anything aurvedic until my braids are down.


 

Sounds cute, how was your trip?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sounds cute, how was your trip?


 
My shopping experience on my trip went very well but my SO and I broke up the day before I left, this is life.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> My shopping experience on my trip went very well but my SO and I broke up the day before I left, this is life.


 

Sorry to hear that, sending you an E-hug. Keep your head up pretty lady.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear that, sending you an E-hug. Keep your head up pretty lady.


 Awww, thank you sweetie. This E-HUG really made my day.  As the hours roll on, the better I feel.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> My shopping experience on my trip went very well but my SO and I broke up the day before I left, this is life.


 
Oh boo sorry to hear that, you are sweetie and will be fine!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> My shopping experience on my trip went very well but my SO and I broke up the day before I left, this is life.



Sorry to hear about this sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> Oh boo sorry to hear that, you are sweetie and will be fine!


 


Aspire said:


> Sorry to hear about this sweetie.


 
Such wonderful and genuine support makes me so much better. Thanks ltown and Aspire.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Monday I pooed with CV Nettle bar, then I dced with Aussie Moist, Aussie Deep, and Motios CPR.

Today I pooed with my Shikakai bar & dced with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cant wait to see you guys' progress!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

Quick check in.  Work is crazy.  Pre-pooed with Amla/bhjiraniani oil overnight. Pasted today w/Amla, Kalpi Tone and cassia.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello I've been out of country went to Bahamas beautiful and hot! I had cornrows for a week did not wash because my hair frizzy so fast but I did use my amla/coconut spray for moisture. We are almost done ladies great job everyone!


----------



## myronnie (Jun 24, 2009)

So yesterday I did an overnight DC with amla, brahmi, and henna mixed with GVP Conditioning Balm, Aussie Moist, Suave Coconut, and Silk Elements Olive Oil.
In the morning I cowashed with a mixture containing aritha powder. I really like the aritha much better than shampoo. Shampoo makes my hair thin


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been oiling my scalp with Vatika oil 3 times a week.  Washing with Shikakai shampoo bar once a week and doing tea rinse once a week.  

By the way I will post a results thread July 1st.  If anyone would like me to start it sooner let me know.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2009)

I did a cowash with suave(amla/shikaki/hib/meth/maka/brahmi), protein txt with nex emerg/dc yes to carrot and tea rinse with nettle. I used cantu leave in, and sealed with vatika.


----------



## pringe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow i totally fell off. i feel like i havent used any ayurvedic products since about 3 weeks ago. life has been extremely hectic and stressful


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

pringe said:


> wow i totally fell off. i feel like i havent used any ayurvedic products since about 3 weeks ago. life has been extremely hectic and stressful


 
You & I are >>>here<<<.  I came in here to say the exact same thing.  I do plan to make some teas over the weekend and start back up.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow today is the last day of the challenge it been great. I'm glad I join this challenge because it was then I decide to transition to natural. I'm 9months post and ayurveda has made my newgrowth manageable, decrease breakages and soft. I'll love ayurveda!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

ltown said:


> Wow today is the last day of the challenge it been great. I'm glad I join this challenge because it was then I decide to transition to natural. I'm 9months post and *ayurveda has made my newgrowth manageable, decrease breakages and soft. I'll love ayurveda!*






I totally agree, Ayurveda has improved the overall health of my hair, I still have a long way to go, but I'm hooked for life.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You & I are >>>here<<<. I came in here to say the exact same thing. I do plan to make some teas over the weekend and start back up.


 


I'm so lazy/busy I think I only made tea a few times this go round. Near the end it's only been the Shikakai bar & the oils.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm excited to see progress pics. I hope everyone had good results


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 30, 2009)

No worries ladies, I will begin another ayurveda challenge tomorrow so you will have the chance to get back on the band wagon.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> No worries ladies, I will begin another ayurveda challenge tomorrow so you will have the chance to get back on the band wagon.


 
I figured you would.  How long will this one be?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 1, 2009)

Results Thread:
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8171800#post8171800


I'm thinking 6 months for the next challenge.


----------



## joib (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow , it's the end of the road already? I haven't checked in lately but still doing my Ayurveda cowashes. Last night I did a prepoo with Amla and bhring oil. My hair seems to be breaking and extremely dry. I wonder if I am putting too much powder in my cowashes?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

joib said:


> Wow , it's the end of the road already? I haven't checked in lately but still doing my Ayurveda cowashes. Last night I did a prepoo with Amla and bhring oil. My hair seems to be breaking and extremely dry. I wonder if I am putting too much powder in my cowashes?


 


How much/what kind are you using?


----------



## rben (Jul 1, 2009)

This challenge has been great for me and it's the first one I've been able to keep to!  I'll post my results later as I took my pics a bit early since I joined the hide your hair challenge on the 15th.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in braids now so I'm not sure how much progress I've had lately. Ayurveda helped with the overall condition of my hair and has made it easier for me to stretch relaxers. Now that I'm transitioning back to natural, I'm planning to continue using Ayurvedic products.

I plan to join the next challenge as well.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 3, 2009)

I really loved this challenge, but I can not seem to post pictures.  I am trying to post updates to all the challenges I joined but it is SO NOT working.

Anyway . . . Is there another challenge?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I really loved this challenge, but I can not seem to post pictures. I am trying to post updates to all the challenges I joined but it is SO NOT working.
> 
> Anyway . . . Is there another challenge?


 

Yep, it's already bumped


----------

